# Covid-19 in India - Second Wave - World Extends Help and Support - Updates and Discussion



## Imran Khan

*China offers support, assistance to India to combat rising COVID-19 cases*
* Asked about the spike in coronavirus cases in India by official Chinese media, Foreign Ministry spokesman told a media briefing that COVID "pandemic is a common enemy of all mankind that necessitates international solidarity and mutual assistance". *



 PTI
Beijing Published on: April 22, 2021 19:34 IST 


 







Image Source : PTI 
China offers support to India to combat rising COVID cases.

China today offered to provide the necessary support and assistance to India to deal with the sharp increase in the COVID-19 cases in the country.
Asked about the spike in the coronavirus cases in India by the official Chinese media, Foreign Ministry spokesman Wang Wenbin told a media briefing that the COVID-19 "pandemic is a common enemy of all mankind that necessitates international solidarity and mutual assistance".
"China takes note of the recent grave situation in India with a temporary shortage of anti-epidemic medical supplies," he said.
"We stand ready to provide India with necessary support and assistance to get the epidemic under control," he said.
China reported the first COVID-19 case in the central Chinese city of Wuhan in late 2019 and since then the deadly disease has snowballed into a pandemic, affecting more than 143,915,000 people and over 3,060,500 deaths worldwide.



According to Johns Hopkins coronavirus tracker, the US alone has reported 31,862,987 cases and 569,404 deaths from the deadly virus.
The US has alleged that the COVID-19 may have emanated from the Wuhan Institute of Virology (WIV) which is a P-4 bio lab, a charge strongly denied by China.
A team of WHO experts, which probed the origin of the coronavirus, concluded last month that “all hypotheses” included the allegation that COVID-19 could have emanated from a bio lab "remained open".
World Health Organisation (WHO) Director-General Dr Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus, while receiving the report of the international experts’ team which visited Wuhan, said on March 30 that "as far as the WHO is concerned, all hypotheses remain on the table".



*Also Read: Pakistan working on single-dose Covid-19 vaccine with China’s help: Official
Also Read: US reiterates call for investigation into the origins of COVID-19, slams China not cooperating*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GHALIB

Imran Khan said:


> *China offers support, assistance to India to combat rising COVID-19 cases*
> * Asked about the spike in coronavirus cases in India by official Chinese media, Foreign Ministry spokesman told a media briefing that COVID "pandemic is a common enemy of all mankind that necessitates international solidarity and mutual assistance". *
> 
> 
> 
> PTI
> Beijing Published on: April 22, 2021 19:34 IST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image Source : PTI
> China offers support to India to combat rising COVID cases.
> 
> China today offered to provide the necessary support and assistance to India to deal with the sharp increase in the COVID-19 cases in the country.
> Asked about the spike in the coronavirus cases in India by the official Chinese media, Foreign Ministry spokesman Wang Wenbin told a media briefing that the COVID-19 "pandemic is a common enemy of all mankind that necessitates international solidarity and mutual assistance".
> "China takes note of the recent grave situation in India with a temporary shortage of anti-epidemic medical supplies," he said.
> "We stand ready to provide India with necessary support and assistance to get the epidemic under control," he said.
> China reported the first COVID-19 case in the central Chinese city of Wuhan in late 2019 and since then the deadly disease has snowballed into a pandemic, affecting more than 143,915,000 people and over 3,060,500 deaths worldwide.
> 
> 
> 
> According to Johns Hopkins coronavirus tracker, the US alone has reported 31,862,987 cases and 569,404 deaths from the deadly virus.
> The US has alleged that the COVID-19 may have emanated from the Wuhan Institute of Virology (WIV) which is a P-4 bio lab, a charge strongly denied by China.
> A team of WHO experts, which probed the origin of the coronavirus, concluded last month that “all hypotheses” included the allegation that COVID-19 could have emanated from a bio lab "remained open".
> World Health Organisation (WHO) Director-General Dr Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus, while receiving the report of the international experts’ team which visited Wuhan, said on March 30 that "as far as the WHO is concerned, all hypotheses remain on the table".
> 
> 
> 
> *Also Read: Pakistan working on single-dose Covid-19 vaccine with China’s help: Official
> Also Read: US reiterates call for investigation into the origins of COVID-19, slams China not cooperating*



huye jis ke sabab bimar 
usi attar ke launde se dawa leni paregi ?


----------



## Imran Khan

GHALIB said:


> huye jis ke sabab bimar
> usi attar ke launde se dawa leni paregi ?


they are doing best in world you have to learn and take oxigion from them . check even now godi media is full of news oxigion shortage in hospitals .its not hidden now


----------



## GHALIB

Imran Khan said:


> they are doing best in world you have to learn and take oxigion from them . check even now godi media is full of news oxigion shortage in hospitals .its not hidden now



yes there is shortage of oxygen , covid is raining like anything , it looks 50 percent of india is covid positive . idiots are conducting local village panchayat elections in uttar pradesh , 10 crore people are voting . govt employees are forced to attend those are fighting elections .

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

GHALIB said:


> yes there is shortage of oxygen , covid is raining like anything , it looks 50 percent of india is covid positive .


god save everyone . i wish this end soon 


The world can learn from India on how to not manage covid.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GHALIB

Imran Khan said:


> god save everyone . i wish this end soon
> 
> 
> The world can learn from India on how to not manage covid.



that is true . i was very proud of our medical infrastructure , but it total failure now , it is not possible to get beds in hospitals of delhi , maharshtra , uttar [pradesh , and other states .

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

GHALIB said:


> that is true . i was very proud of our medical infrastructure , but it total failure now , it is not possible to get beds in hospitals of delhi , maharshtra , uttar [pradesh , and other states .


one good news pakistan start learning from india
Karina Kocha, Business Intelligence Manager, explained, “We estimate the average annual demand for medical oxygen to be around 100-110 tonnes per day (tpd) in Pakistan. We also estimate that Covid-19 has raised the consumption of medical oxygen, with figures varying from 300 to 500 tonnes per day in 2020.”
We expect high demand for medical oxygen to continue throughout this year and next, with levels of 300-400 tonnes per day in 2021 and about 200-250 tonnes per day in 2022.”


“100 tpd of medical oxygen in a “peacetime” is a very low volume for 220 million population country.


”Additional demand could vary from 300 and up to 500 tpd of medical oxygen. This quantity does not seem to be difficult to produce, release, or import. More likely, the problem is in the oxygen delivery system to the hospitals.”


*From later this week (Thursday 22nd), industrial oxygen supply will be restricted to those entities involved in refilling cylinders, the pharma sector, steel plants, oil refineries, wastewater treatment, food and water treatment, nuclear energy facilities and continuous production sites that must keep processes running.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Vapnope

GHALIB said:


> huye jis ke sabab bimar
> usi attar ke launde se dawa leni paregi ?


Continue blaming China maybe this might help your citizens in combating covid...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalit

By Press Trust of India | Washington | Last Updated at April 24 2021 07:09 IST

Topics Coronavirus | Coronavirus Vaccine | AstraZeneca

Biden administration has came under intense pressure from various quarters to ship AstraZeneca, other Coronavirus vaccines along with several life-saving medical supplies to India

The Biden administration has came under intense pressure from various quarters, including the powerful US Chambers of Commerce, lawmakers and eminent Indian-Americans, to ship AstraZeneca and other Coronavirus (Covid-19) vaccines along with several life-saving medical supplies to India, which is witnessing a deadly surge in coronavirus cases.

"As the Covid pandemic inflicts a heavy toll on countries around the globe, the US Chamber strongly encourages the administration to release the millions of AstraZeneca vaccine doses in storage - as well as other life-saving support - for shipment to India, Brazil, and other nations hard-hit by the pandemic," said Myron Brilliante, executive vice president and head of international affairs at the US Chamber of Commerce.

He said these vaccine doses will not be needed in the United States, where it's estimated that vaccine manufacturers will be able to produce enough doses by early June to inoculate every American.

"This move would affirm US leadership, including in initiatives such as COVAX, and as we work with partners around the globe because no one is safe from the pandemic until we are all safe from it," Brilliante said.

The US Chambers issued the statement after Indian External Affairs Minister S Jaishankar sought global help in fight against Covid-19. Will strive to ensure that our supply chains are as smooth as possible in a difficult global situation. The world must support India, as India helps the world, he said in a tweet.

US State Department Deputy Spokesperson Jalina Porter told reporters that the United States continues to work closely with India to facilitate the movement of essential supplies and also address the bottlenecks of the supply chains.

The Covid-19 situation in India is a global concern, she said.

"We also continue to collaborate with our partners in India to battle this at the highest level. We know Secretary (of State, Tony) Blinken spoke to his counterpart on Tuesday and we remain deeply engaged with India at all levels as we work to combat this crisis of the pandemic together," Porter said.

Congresswoman Rashida Talib tweeted that the Covid-19 crisis in India is a harsh reminder that the pandemic is not over until the whole world is safe.

President Biden must support a patent waiver to ramp up global production now, she said.

As we look to our Indian friends battling this pandemic, we'll also acknowledge the toll that it's taking, not only on the people of India, but as well as all throughout South Asia and, quite frankly, all over the world, Porter said.

The Washington Post in a lead editorial hoped that all of India can seize the moment and begin to reverse the course of this disaster. India is not a faraway problem. In pandemic time and distance, every place is nearby, it said.

Major Democratic fundraiser for the Biden's presidential campaign Shekar Narasimhan urged the US President to speak to Prime Minister Narendra Modi. We have to do something in the face of a humanitarian disaster. Every friend I know in the US with family in India reports that relatives have died or been affected, he said.

"President please speak to Prime Minister and see if we can lend 10M doses of AZ vaccine like tomorrow. We must help now!" he said.









Pressure on Biden admin to ship AstraZeneca vaccine, supplies to India


Congresswoman Rashida Talib tweeted that the Covid-19 crisis in India is a harsh reminder that the pandemic is not over until the whole world is safe




www.business-standard.com





The quad will be tested severely now. The question is how much can the quad really deliver to Hindustan? With such a huge population there is never going to be enough vaccines and raw material. As the Western and rich nations are hoarding vaccines I really doubt that vaccines and raw materials will be given to Hindustan. There just isn't enough and frankly there won't be enough considering the world population.


----------



## Dalit

WTO members US, UK, EU, Japan, Australia, Canada & Switzerland are offering stiff resistance to India and South Africa’s proposal to waive intellectual property rights on Covid vaccines.

NAYANIMA BASU
23 April, 2021

New Delhi: Nations around the world might be queuing up to offer assistance to India as it battles a devastating Covid-19 wave, but the scene playing out at the World Trade Organization (WTO) contrasts significantly.

On Thursday, the WTO met at its Geneva headquarters informally to discuss India and South Africa’s proposal to waive stringent intellectual property and patents rights on Covid vaccines.

However, WTO member — the US, the UK, the EU, Japan, Australia, Canada and Switzerland — continued their resistance to the move, sources present in the meeting told ThePrint.

The proposal, which was first presented in October 2020, has failed to make much headway due to stiff opposition from the US and Europe.

During the informal meeting of the TRIPS Council, where the matter was discussed among all member countries, the European Union (EU) said “undermining or upending intellectual property rights is a no-go as they represent a major contribution to expanding production of COVID-19 vaccines”.


While the EU, along with the UK and Switzerland, said it is ready to “engage in further discussions”, it declined support to a complete waiver.

India at the meeting “warned” of the perils of poor access to vaccines in large parts of the world, the sources quoted New Delhi as saying.

“Going by current trends, vast pockets of the human population will remain beyond the reach of a vaccine for the foreseeable future, giving the virus plenty of room to continue circulating and mutating,” it was further quoted.

Offer for help

The opposition at the WTO came even as European countries showed solidarity with India amid the record surge of the pandemic in the country.

On Friday, EU President Charles Michel said in a tweet that the region “stands in solidarity with Indian people amidst resurgent #COVID19 pandemic. The fight against the virus is a common fight”.

He also said the region will discuss its “support and cooperation” at the upcoming EU-India Summit that will take place virtually on 8 May. Earlier Prime Minister Narendra Modi was meant to travel to Portugal to hold the summit.

Meanwhile, External Affairs Minister S. Jaishankar also held a meeting with Margrethe Vestager, Executive Vice-President of the European Commission.

“Appreciated the support offered by EU on Covid challenges currently faced by India. Confident that EU will help strengthen our capabilities at this critical juncture,” Jaishankar said in a tweet Friday.

French President Emmanuel Macron has also extended his support. “France is with you in this struggle, which spares no one. We stand ready to provide our support,” Macron said

US, Japan, Canada also oppose the move
At the meeting Thursday, however, other developed countries that form the core WTO membership — the US, Japan and Canada — refused to support the waiver proposal even as Covid deaths continue to soar in India while it also faces shortage of vaccines and oxygen.

Refusing to support a complete waiver of intellectual property rights (IPR) and patents on Covid vaccines and medicines, the US said it will help in strengthening the trilateral cooperation between the WTO, World Intellectual Property Organisation and World Health Organization to streamline the IPR requirements and other regulatory issues that can delay vaccine distribution.

Japan, Australia and Canada, among others, took a similar stance, batting for more talks and other alternatives, sources said.

Under the proposal, India and South Africa have sought temporary relaxations for intellectual property, patents and other such provisions laid out under the Agreement on Trade-Related Aspects of Intellectual Property Rights, also known as TRIPS Agreement of the WTO.

So far, 58 countries have co-sponsored the proposal, including Kenya, Eswatini, Mozambique, Pakistan, Bolivia, Venezuela, Mongolia, Zimbabwe, Egypt, the African Group and Maldives.

On Friday, India recorded a global record single-day tally of 3.32 lakh Covid-19 cases. It also saw 2,263 fatalities.

Need for waiver

In a statement on this issue Wednesday, Dr Maria Guevara, international medical secretary, Médecins Sans Frontières/Doctors Without Borders (MSF) said, “Several potentially promising medicines for COVID-19 prevention and treatment are currently in clinical trials, and if proven effective, could be a critical part of the ongoing response to the pandemic, especially in light of the slow and unequal global vaccine rollout and the emergence of virus variants.”

She said, “However, even during the pandemic, pharmaceutical corporations continue to maintain their standard practice of rigid control over intellectual property rights, and MSF’s analysis shows that they have filed patent claims over the past year for several medicines that are under development for COVID-19 treatment.”

Guevara added, “The waiver, if adopted, could provide countries with new options to address legal uncertainties and barriers that may impede production and supply of COVID-19 medical products in advance, rather than waiting for barriers to hit and then scramble for actions.”









Nations offer India help to tackle Covid, but are opposing Delhi's proposal on vaccines at WTO


WTO members US, UK, EU, Japan, Australia, Canada & Switzerland are offering stiff resistance to India and South Africa’s proposal to waive intellectual property rights on Covid vaccines.




theprint.in


----------



## pakpride00090

Lol..

Sucking white man's balls didn't work eh...

I thought US-India were buddies after howdy modi and Quad...

Well at least we have a reliable friend in the form of China... 

As they say , a friend in need is a friend indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Dalit

A harsh lesson for all developing nations. Never rely on Western nations for anything. Bundle your powers and resources and work together like Western nations do. If you don't you stand all alone.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dbc

Dalit said:


> So far, 58 countries have co-sponsored the proposal, including Kenya, Eswatini, Mozambique, Pakistan, Bolivia, Venezuela, Mongolia, Zimbabwe, Egypt, the African Group and Maldives.



...but why is no one interested in the IP for Chinese vaccine?


----------



## pakpride00090

dbc said:


> ...but why is no one interested in the IP for Chinese vaccine?



China and India are enemies ? Why would they take their enemies vaccine...

I thought US and India were in a love affair or was unrequited love

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalit

dbc said:


> ...but why is no one interested in the IP for Chinese vaccine?



Of course nations are interested in Chinese vaccines. Otherwise no one would be using them. China along with Russia are stepping in to fill the void. Doesn't take away the fact that Western nations are displaying greed and nationalism.

You have some answering to do here. Why are you not helping Hindustan which is supposed to be your main ally.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dbc

pakpride00090 said:


> China and India are enemies ? Why would they take their enemies vaccine...
> 
> I thought US and India were in a love affair or was unrequited love



..can't you read Pakistan is one of the 58 countries to petition WTO - it's isn't just India.
besides the IP for mRNA doesn't even belong to the US government it belongs to Moderna, Pfizer and BioNTech. India , Russia and China have their own vaccines so why the interest in Western IP?

China, Russia and India brag about high effectiveness of their own home grown vaccines but people want western firms to open their kimono and give up their secrets.


----------



## Beidou2020



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## redtom

dbc said:


> ..can't you read Pakistan is one of the 58 countries to petition WTO - it's isn't just India.
> besides the IP for mRNA doesn't even belong to the US government it belongs to Moderna, Pfizer and BioNTech. India , Russia and China have their own vaccines so why the interest in Western IP?
> 
> China, Russia and India brag about high effectiveness of their own home grown vaccines but people want western firms to open their kimono and give up their secrets.


Because intellectual property protection is a rule of the United Nations. China's sharing of vaccine IP cannot change this rule. In fact, China has already shared vaccine IP, and many countries are establishing Chinese vaccine factories.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dbc

Dalit said:


> Of course nations are interested in Chinese vaccines. Otherwise no one would be using them. China along with Russia are stepping in to fill the void. Doesn't take away the fact that Western nations are displaying greed and nationalism.
> 
> You have some answering to do here. Why are you not helping Hindustan which is supposed to be your main ally.



Western nations have given billions to COVAX. The US has given 4 billion USD in funds to WHO to procure vaccines. Of course we are going to prioritise our own citizens over other nations. 
WHO is free to use COVAX funds to buy any approved vaccine. Problem is none of the Chinese vaccines are yet approved by the WHO. So far, it's Pfizer, Astrazeneca, Moderna, Jansen and Sputnik.
Whose fault is that? Why did China delay sending phase 2 and 3 data to the WHO? Phase 3 trails for SinoVac was finished late last year. Probably because China was afraid to lose face for the low efficacy of its vaccine OR China wanted global accolades, gratitude and the limelight and chose to ignore WHO COVAX and distribute the vaccine on its own. It's one or the other in either case why isn't anyone hassling China for the intellectual property of its vaccines? China has all three type, mRNA, viral vector and inactivated.


redtom said:


> Because intellectual property protection is a rule of the United Nations. China's sharing of vaccine IP cannot change this rule. In fact, China has already shared vaccine IP, and many countries are establishing Chinese vaccine factories.



China hasn't shared IP with anyone, China has bottling and redistribution plants in Pakistan, UAE and Egypt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ali_Baba

There is serios money to be made in Vaccines for Covid - EU are about to sign a contract for 1.8 billion doses at $23 per dose. That is $41billion dollars worth for the EU alone..

I am sure the Americans will love to sell those doses to the Indian's once they have finished at home.

( PS - the EU order for PFizer is mostly likely a bung to BionTech and PFizer to increase their production capacities in Germany - lets see - I am certain of it, seeing Angela Merkels recent intervention .. this is an indirect state subsidy for sure as the Pfizer price has been inflated from $17 to #23.. to build those facilities as a backdoor payment )..

(PPS - The irony of the EU stealinng vaccines destined to be use in Canada, Australia, and the UK for their own use is not lost on me...

The Irony of the EU to recongise contract law and the UK's contract with AstraZeneca is also not lost on me...).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

No QAUD SHWAD matters at crunch times. The US will look after itself. They may relent with some supplies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

*China 'Ready' to Help India Fight COVID-19 Crisis Amid U.S. Vaccine Materials Ban*
BY TOM O'CONNOR
ON 4/22/21 AT 6:50 PM EDT

China has offered to help India fight its worsening COVID-19 crisis as the United States continues to ban exports of vaccines for the coronavirus disease.

India marked a world record surge Thursday of more than 300,000 new COVID-19 cases in a single day as the nation of some 1.3 billion people scrambled to curb the spread of the illness and treat those already infected despite dwindling resources. The situation has prompted international concern, including from neighboring China.

"The COVID-19 pandemic is a common enemy of all mankind that necessitates international solidarity and mutual assistance," Chinese Foreign Ministry spokesperson Wang Wenbin told reporters on Thursday. "China takes note of the recent grave situation in India with a temporary shortage of anti-epidemic medical supplies."

With Beijing having largely reined in the disease, one first detected in the Chinese province of Hubei in late 2019, he said his country was prepared to offer its support

"We stand ready to provide India with necessary support and assistance to get the epidemic under control," Wang said.

The offer comes despite lingering frictions between the world's two largest populations, whose long-running border dispute turned deadly last year when skirmishes saw the deaths of at least 20 Indian troops and four Chinese soldiers. Successive rounds of military and political talks led to disengagement, but tensions remain.

Having long remained non-aligned throughout the Cold War, though close with the former Soviet Union, India has begun to foster warmer ties with the West, and especially the United States. The trend comes at a time when Washington sought to shore up its ties in Asia to counter Beijing's rise.


Growing U.S.-India relations have been reinforced by a number of joint agreements in recent years, as well as their shared commitment to the Quadrilateral Security Dialogue, which also includes Australia and Japan. The foursome seeks to ensure a "free and open Indo-Pacific" and each member has often criticized China's behavior in the region.

And while Washington and New Delhi's ties have been on an upswing, some hiccups have emerged, such as a recent U.S. Navy "freedom of navigation" operation that challenged India's requirement for countries to seek prior permission to conduct military activities off the coast of the Lakshadweep Islands in the Indian Ocean. The Indian External Ministry expressed "concerns" over the incident.

As the rapid COVID-19 spike tops national priorities, however, a potential new hurdle has emerged for the two partners as the U.S. maintains a ban on exporting key materials used to manufacture vaccines for the disease. The restrictions come in line with the Korean War-era Defense Production Act, invoked by the U.S. in a bid to prioritize domestic vaccine manufacturing.

Adar Poonawalla, CEO and owner of vaccine maker Serum Institute of India, recently issued a personal appeal to Biden on social media.

"Respected @POTUS, if we are to truly unite in beating this virus, on behalf of the vaccine industry outside the U.S., I humbly request you to lift the embargo of raw material exports out of the U.S. so that vaccine production can ramp up," Poonawalla tweeted last Friday. "Your administration has the details."

Asked Tuesday about these details, State Department spokesperson Ned Price declined to discuss the specifics of the matter but spoke broadly as to the U.S. point of view, which has been expressed by President Joe Biden and Secretary Antony Blinken.

"President Biden, Secretary Blinken, they're deeply focused on the issue of expanding global vaccination, manufacturing, and delivery – all of which will be critical to ending the pandemic," Price said. "Secretary Blinken consistently makes the point that as long as the virus is out of control, is uncontained anywhere around the world, whether that is here in the United States, whether that is elsewhere, it continues to present a risk to the American people."

This meant putting the homeland first.

"Of course, first and foremost, our priority is ensuring the distribution of a safe and effective vaccine to millions of Americans, to all Americans who are able to take advantage of it," Price said.

He said the administration recognized, however, the "need to continue to demonstrate that leadership when it comes to countries beyond our borders," and highlighted U.S. reengagement with the World Health Organization, multibillion-dollar contributions to the United Nations COVAX global vaccination program and discussions regarding vaccines with neighboring allies Canada and Mexico as well as the Quad.

Price echoed these remarks during Thursday's daily press conference when the issue of India's soaring COVID-19 rates again came up.

"As we are more comfortable in our position here at home, as we are confident that we are able to address any contingencies as they may arise, I expect we'll be able to do more," Price said. "And we will, of course, always do as much as we can, consistent with our first obligation."

Health cooperation between the two countries was also discussed earlier this week in a phone call between Blinken and Indian External Minister Subrahmanyam Jaishankar.

The U.S. remains by far the worst hit by the pandemic, with nearly 32 million cases—roughly one in 10 among the population—and 570,000 deaths. India comes in second with 16 million cases and roughly 184,000 fatalities.

India was also the world's second-largest exporter of COVID-19 vaccines before halting such measures last month in order to address increasingly pressing needs at home. China, on the other hand, has expanded its vaccine exports across the globe and has called for the vaccine to become a "public good."

In their most recent estimate, Chinese officials have said their country was providing vaccine assistance to 80 countries and three international organizations, exporting to 40-plus countries and has entered into vaccine research, development and production cooperation with more than 10 countries.

Both Beijing and New Delhi believe drug makers should not be permitted to patent vaccines. A bid by India and fellow BRICS (Brazil, Russia, India, China, South Africa) group member South Africa to introduce a ban on such restrictions at the World Trade Organization was rejected by wealthy Western countries such as the U.S. and the United Kingdom, as well as the European Union, which have argued the move might disrupt production at home.









China "ready" to help India fight COVID-19 crisis amid U.S. vaccine material ban


"The COVID-19 pandemic is a common enemy of all mankind that necessitates international solidarity and mutual assistance," Chinese Foreign Ministry spokesperson Wang Wenbin said.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## beijingwalker

*US faces increased calls to share abundant COVID-19 vaccine doses with poorer countries*
 April 24, 2021
Associated Press 

*TEGUCIGALPA, Honduras —*
Victor Guevara knows people his age have been vaccinated against COVID-19 in many countries. His own relatives in Houston have been inoculated.

But the 72-year-old Honduran lawyer, like so many others in his country, is still waiting. And increasingly, he is wondering why the United States is not doing more to help, particularly as the American vaccine supply begins to outpace demand and doses that have been approved for use elsewhere in the world, but not in the U.S., sit idle.

"We live in a state of defenselessness on every level," Guevara said of the situation in his Central American homeland.

Honduras has obtained a paltry 59,000 vaccine doses for its 10 million people. Similar gaps in vaccine access are found across Africa, where just 36 million doses have been acquired for the continent's 1.3 billion people, as well as in parts of Asia.

In the United States, more than one-fourth of the population — nearly 90 million people — has been fully vaccinated and supplies are so robust that some states are turning down planned shipments from the federal government.

This stark access gap is prompting increased calls across the world for the U.S. to start shipping vaccine supplies to poorer countries. That's creating an early test for President Joe Biden, who has pledged to restore American leadership on the world stage and prove to wary nations that the U.S. is a reliable partner after years of retrenchment during the Trump administration.

J. Stephen Morrison, senior vice president and director of the Global Health Policy Center at the Center for Strategic & International Studies in Washington, said that as the U.S. moves from vaccine scarcity to abundance, it has an opportunity to "shape the outcomes dramatically in this next phase because of the assets we have."

Biden, who took office in January as the virus was raging in the U.S., has responded cautiously to calls for help from abroad.

He has focused the bulk of his administration's vaccinations efforts at home. He kept in place an agreement struck by the Trump administration requiring drugmakers that got U.S. aid in developing or expanding vaccine manufacturing to sell their first doses produced in the country to the U.S. government. The U.S. has also used the Defense Production Act to secure vital supplies for the production of vaccine, a move that has blocked the export of some supplies outside the country.


White House aides have argued that Biden's cautious approach to promises around vaccine supply and delivery was validated in the wake of manufacturing issues with the Johnson & Johnson vaccine and the subsequent safety "pause" to investigate a handful of reported blood clots. In addition, officials say they need to maintain reserves in the U.S. to vaccinate teenagers and younger children once safety studies for those age groups are completed and if booster shots should be required later.

The White House is aware that the rest of the world is watching. Last month, the U.S. shared 4 million vaccine doses with neighboring Canada and Mexico, and this past week, Biden said those countries would be targets for additional supplies. He also said countries in Central America could receive U.S. vaccination help, though officials have not detailed any specific plans.

The lack of U.S. vaccine assistance around the world has created an opportunity for China and Russia, which have promised millions of doses of domestically produced shots to other countries, though there have been production delays that have hampered the delivery of some supplies. China's foreign minister Wang Yi said this month that China opposes "vaccine nationalism" and that vaccines should become a global public good.

Professor Willem Hanekom, director of the Africa Health Research Institute and a vaccinologist, said wealthy countries have a stake in the success of vaccination efforts in other corners of the world.

"Beyond the moral obligation, the problem is that if there is not going to be control of the epidemic globally, this may ultimately backfire for these rich countries, if in areas where vaccines are not available variants emerge against which the vaccines might not work," Hanekom said.

The U.S. has also faced criticism that it is not only hoarding its own stockpiles, but also blocking other countries from accessing vaccines, including through its use of the law that gives Washington broad authority to direct private companies to meet the needs of the national defense.

Adar Poonawalla, chief executive of the Serum Institute of India, the world's largest maker of vaccines and a critical supplier of the U.N.-backed COVAX facility, asked Biden on Twitter on April 16 to lift the U.S. embargo on exporting raw materials needed to make the jabs.

India is battling the world's fastest pace of spreading infections. Its government has blocked vaccine exports for several months to better meet needs at home, exacerbating the difficulty of poor countries to access vaccine.


The U.S. Department of Health and Human Services' 2020 annual report also raised eyebrows for a section titled "Combatting malign influences in the Americas," which said the U.S. had convinced Brazil to not buy the Russian shot.

The U.S. Embassy denied exerting any pressure regarding vaccines approved by Brazil's health regulator, which has not yet signed off on Sputnik V. Since March 13, Brazil has been trying to negotiate supply of U.S. surplus vaccines for itself, according to the foreign ministry.

There are also concerns that the U.S. might link vaccine sharing to other diplomatic efforts. Washington's loan of 2.7 million doses of AstraZeneca's shots to Mexico last month came on the same day Mexico announced it was restricting crossings at its southern border, an effort that could help decrease the number of migrants seeking entry into the United States.

Those sort of parallel tracks of diplomacy will be closely watched as the Biden administration decides with whom to share its surplus vaccine, particularly in Central America, home to many countries where migrant families and unaccompanied children are trying to make their way to the U.S.

"What we would hope to avoid is any perception that increased access to lifesaving vaccines in Central America is in exchange for increased tightening of border security," said Maureen Meyer, vice president for programs at the Washington Office on Latin America.

As the wait for vaccines continues in Honduras, desperation is growing.

Last week, a private business group announced it would try to buy 1.5 million vaccine doses to help government efforts, though it was unclear how it might obtain them. In March, authorities in Mexico seized 5,700 doses of purported Russian vaccines found in false bottoms of ice chests aboard a private plane bound for Honduras. The company owner who chartered the plane said he was trying to obtain vaccines for his employees and their families. The vaccine's Russian distributor said the vaccines were fake.

Lilian Tilbeth Hernández Banegas, 46, was infected with COVID-19 in late November and spent 13 days in a Tegucigalpa hospital. The first days she struggled to breathe and thought she would die.

The experience has made the mother of three more anxious about the virus and more diligent about avoiding it. The pandemic rocked her family's finances. Her husband sells used cars, but hasn't made a sale in more than four months.

"I want to vaccinate myself, my family to be vaccinated, because my husband and my children go out to work, but it's frustrating that the vaccines don't arrive," Hernández said.

There's plenty of blame to go around, said Marco Tulio Medina, coordinator of the COVID-19 committee at the National Autonomous University of Honduras, noting his own government's lackadaisical approach and the ferocity of the vaccine marketplace. But the wealthy can do more.

"There's a lack of humanism on the part of the rich countries," he said. "They're acting in an egotistical way, thinking of themselves and not of the world."


 https://www.mynbc5.com/article/us-faces-calls-to-share-covid-19-vaccines/36217149


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

He never gives up
Wrong forum...move to dedicated Coronavirus thread please....

As for the article...there's 7.6 Billion people in the world...and they all want a vaccine tomorrow.


----------



## ASKardar

*ISLAMABAD: As a gesture of solidarity with the people of India in the wake of the current Covid-19 wave, Pakistan on Saturday offered to provide relief support to New Delhi to deal with the sharp increase in the COVID-19 cases.*

According to Foreign Office spokesperson, Pakistan has offered to provide relief support to India including ventilators, Bi-PAP, digital X-ray machines, PPEs and related items.

“The concerned authorities of Pakistan and #India can work out modalities for quick delivery of the relief items,” reads the statement from the Foreign Office.

“They can also explore possible ways of further cooperation to mitigate the challenges posed by the pandemic,” the statement concluded.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386016289362173952
Prime Minister Imran Khan today expressed solidarity with the people of India as they battle a dangerous COVID-19 wave witnessing record worldwide virus cases in a day and acute shortage of oxygen at health facilities.

Taking to Twitter, Imran Khan said that he wanted to express their solidarity with the people of India as they battle a dangerous wave of COVID-19.

https://arynews.tv/en/pakistan-relief-support-india-covid-19-crisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Clutch




----------



## tman786

Why would piss on them if they are on fire?

Leave them to burn


----------



## CrazyZ

tman786 said:


> Why would piss on them if they are on fire?
> 
> Leave them to burn


Uncalled for man. We can show sympathy in a crisis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

I do not think that India is short on ventilators and the other items mentioned but it looks like they have run out of oxygen and that is why so many patients cannot get the help they need.

If Pakistan can airlift some oxygen then that would be the most helpful


----------



## Reichsmarschall

ASKardar said:


> *ISLAMABAD: As a gesture of solidarity with the people of India in the wake of the current Covid-19 wave, Pakistan on Saturday offered to provide relief support to New Delhi to deal with the sharp increase in the COVID-19 cases.*
> 
> According to Foreign Office spokesperson, Pakistan has offered to provide relief support to India including ventilators, Bi-PAP, digital X-ray machines, PPEs and related items.
> 
> “The concerned authorities of Pakistan and #India can work out modalities for quick delivery of the relief items,” reads the statement from the Foreign Office.
> 
> “They can also explore possible ways of further cooperation to mitigate the challenges posed by the pandemic,” the statement concluded.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386016289362173952
> Prime Minister Imran Khan today expressed solidarity with the people of India as they battle a dangerous COVID-19 wave witnessing record worldwide virus cases in a day and acute shortage of oxygen at health facilities.
> 
> Taking to Twitter, Imran Khan said that he wanted to express their solidarity with the people of India as they battle a dangerous wave of COVID-19.
> 
> https://arynews.tv/en/pakistan-relief-support-india-covid-19-crisis


Going to comment section.


----------



## PakSword

ASKardar said:


> *ISLAMABAD: As a gesture of solidarity with the people of India in the wake of the current Covid-19 wave, Pakistan on Saturday offered to provide relief support to New Delhi to deal with the sharp increase in the COVID-19 cases.*
> 
> According to Foreign Office spokesperson, Pakistan has offered to provide relief support to India including ventilators, Bi-PAP, digital X-ray machines, PPEs and related items.
> 
> “The concerned authorities of Pakistan and #India can work out modalities for quick delivery of the relief items,” reads the statement from the Foreign Office.
> 
> “They can also explore possible ways of further cooperation to mitigate the challenges posed by the pandemic,” the statement concluded.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386016289362173952
> Prime Minister Imran Khan today expressed solidarity with the people of India as they battle a dangerous COVID-19 wave witnessing record worldwide virus cases in a day and acute shortage of oxygen at health facilities.
> 
> Taking to Twitter, Imran Khan said that he wanted to express their solidarity with the people of India as they battle a dangerous wave of COVID-19.
> 
> https://arynews.tv/en/pakistan-relief-support-india-covid-19-crisis


I don't think we should do that. Anytime, the situation can turn ugly in Pakistan. We need to be prepared rather than sending anything to India.

India has enough money to buy stuff from countries like China, the US, Russia etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Enigma SIG

Shouldn't help India. We'd be doing the same mistake they did. We will need all of the stuff we can get in the upcoming days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KaiserX

Pakistani armed forces must start preparing for the inevitable collpase of India and its governance. I expect 1+ million fatalities per day within the coming months. Our Western border needs to be secure, and security beefed up significantly. We must not allow even 1 indian in or we risk the spread of this new covid variant.

Here are some possibilities within the coming months and how we should prepare

- The large flow of refugees from India. Upon the collapse of the Gangedeshi governance system, I expect Modi to implement even harsher lockdowns. This will not be well received by the Gange populace who loves to flock in floods of people. Naturally the average gange and poor gange migrant will rebel. This would be followed by a harsh nationwide crackdown by the gange military on those who object to the lockdowns.

- Eventually the healthcare system in Gangedesh will completely collapse and the average Gange will realize this and look to neighboring countries at the first chance to leave. The rich elitist Gange have already left or is making plans to leave ASAP as we speak

So what plan should pakistan implement?

- Start reaching out to our partners now, China, Sri Lanka, Nepal, Turkey, GCC, etc... to come up with a strict plan to implement a UN led quartine of India. Technologies and UAV systems should be procured asap to provide vital verification and intelligence on this. UN should act collectively but if they dont pakistan must take the inititative or we risk an out of control refugee crisis the likes of which we have never seen before.


----------



## JackTheRipper

DK should focus on Pakistan only.


----------



## tman786

You can show all the sympathy you want but consider your sympathy a slap in the face of every Pakistani killed by India's proxy terrorist, 8 million Kashmiris brutalised in occupied Kashmir including half of my family that we are aware many have been arrested and never seen again.

Soft hearts deserve to be torn apart especially when your heart bleeds for anti Muslim fascists.


CrazyZ said:


> Uncalled for man. We can show sympathy in a crisis.


----------



## Amaa'n

US cannot do it...it's not as simple as it looks....do you know why???


beijingwalker said:


> *US faces increased calls to share abundant COVID-19 vaccine doses with poorer countries*
> April 24, 2021
> Associated Press
> 
> *TEGUCIGALPA, Honduras —*
> Victor Guevara knows people his age have been vaccinated against COVID-19 in many countries. His own relatives in Houston have been inoculated.
> 
> But the 72-year-old Honduran lawyer, like so many others in his country, is still waiting. And increasingly, he is wondering why the United States is not doing more to help, particularly as the American vaccine supply begins to outpace demand and doses that have been approved for use elsewhere in the world, but not in the U.S., sit idle.
> 
> "We live in a state of defenselessness on every level," Guevara said of the situation in his Central American homeland.
> 
> Honduras has obtained a paltry 59,000 vaccine doses for its 10 million people. Similar gaps in vaccine access are found across Africa, where just 36 million doses have been acquired for the continent's 1.3 billion people, as well as in parts of Asia.
> 
> In the United States, more than one-fourth of the population — nearly 90 million people — has been fully vaccinated and supplies are so robust that some states are turning down planned shipments from the federal government.
> 
> This stark access gap is prompting increased calls across the world for the U.S. to start shipping vaccine supplies to poorer countries. That's creating an early test for President Joe Biden, who has pledged to restore American leadership on the world stage and prove to wary nations that the U.S. is a reliable partner after years of retrenchment during the Trump administration.
> 
> J. Stephen Morrison, senior vice president and director of the Global Health Policy Center at the Center for Strategic & International Studies in Washington, said that as the U.S. moves from vaccine scarcity to abundance, it has an opportunity to "shape the outcomes dramatically in this next phase because of the assets we have."
> 
> Biden, who took office in January as the virus was raging in the U.S., has responded cautiously to calls for help from abroad.
> 
> He has focused the bulk of his administration's vaccinations efforts at home. He kept in place an agreement struck by the Trump administration requiring drugmakers that got U.S. aid in developing or expanding vaccine manufacturing to sell their first doses produced in the country to the U.S. government. The U.S. has also used the Defense Production Act to secure vital supplies for the production of vaccine, a move that has blocked the export of some supplies outside the country.
> 
> 
> White House aides have argued that Biden's cautious approach to promises around vaccine supply and delivery was validated in the wake of manufacturing issues with the Johnson & Johnson vaccine and the subsequent safety "pause" to investigate a handful of reported blood clots. In addition, officials say they need to maintain reserves in the U.S. to vaccinate teenagers and younger children once safety studies for those age groups are completed and if booster shots should be required later.
> 
> The White House is aware that the rest of the world is watching. Last month, the U.S. shared 4 million vaccine doses with neighboring Canada and Mexico, and this past week, Biden said those countries would be targets for additional supplies. He also said countries in Central America could receive U.S. vaccination help, though officials have not detailed any specific plans.
> 
> The lack of U.S. vaccine assistance around the world has created an opportunity for China and Russia, which have promised millions of doses of domestically produced shots to other countries, though there have been production delays that have hampered the delivery of some supplies. China's foreign minister Wang Yi said this month that China opposes "vaccine nationalism" and that vaccines should become a global public good.
> 
> Professor Willem Hanekom, director of the Africa Health Research Institute and a vaccinologist, said wealthy countries have a stake in the success of vaccination efforts in other corners of the world.
> 
> "Beyond the moral obligation, the problem is that if there is not going to be control of the epidemic globally, this may ultimately backfire for these rich countries, if in areas where vaccines are not available variants emerge against which the vaccines might not work," Hanekom said.
> 
> The U.S. has also faced criticism that it is not only hoarding its own stockpiles, but also blocking other countries from accessing vaccines, including through its use of the law that gives Washington broad authority to direct private companies to meet the needs of the national defense.
> 
> Adar Poonawalla, chief executive of the Serum Institute of India, the world's largest maker of vaccines and a critical supplier of the U.N.-backed COVAX facility, asked Biden on Twitter on April 16 to lift the U.S. embargo on exporting raw materials needed to make the jabs.
> 
> India is battling the world's fastest pace of spreading infections. Its government has blocked vaccine exports for several months to better meet needs at home, exacerbating the difficulty of poor countries to access vaccine.
> 
> 
> The U.S. Department of Health and Human Services' 2020 annual report also raised eyebrows for a section titled "Combatting malign influences in the Americas," which said the U.S. had convinced Brazil to not buy the Russian shot.
> 
> The U.S. Embassy denied exerting any pressure regarding vaccines approved by Brazil's health regulator, which has not yet signed off on Sputnik V. Since March 13, Brazil has been trying to negotiate supply of U.S. surplus vaccines for itself, according to the foreign ministry.
> 
> There are also concerns that the U.S. might link vaccine sharing to other diplomatic efforts. Washington's loan of 2.7 million doses of AstraZeneca's shots to Mexico last month came on the same day Mexico announced it was restricting crossings at its southern border, an effort that could help decrease the number of migrants seeking entry into the United States.
> 
> Those sort of parallel tracks of diplomacy will be closely watched as the Biden administration decides with whom to share its surplus vaccine, particularly in Central America, home to many countries where migrant families and unaccompanied children are trying to make their way to the U.S.
> 
> "What we would hope to avoid is any perception that increased access to lifesaving vaccines in Central America is in exchange for increased tightening of border security," said Maureen Meyer, vice president for programs at the Washington Office on Latin America.
> 
> As the wait for vaccines continues in Honduras, desperation is growing.
> 
> Last week, a private business group announced it would try to buy 1.5 million vaccine doses to help government efforts, though it was unclear how it might obtain them. In March, authorities in Mexico seized 5,700 doses of purported Russian vaccines found in false bottoms of ice chests aboard a private plane bound for Honduras. The company owner who chartered the plane said he was trying to obtain vaccines for his employees and their families. The vaccine's Russian distributor said the vaccines were fake.
> 
> Lilian Tilbeth Hernández Banegas, 46, was infected with COVID-19 in late November and spent 13 days in a Tegucigalpa hospital. The first days she struggled to breathe and thought she would die.
> 
> The experience has made the mother of three more anxious about the virus and more diligent about avoiding it. The pandemic rocked her family's finances. Her husband sells used cars, but hasn't made a sale in more than four months.
> 
> "I want to vaccinate myself, my family to be vaccinated, because my husband and my children go out to work, but it's frustrating that the vaccines don't arrive," Hernández said.
> 
> There's plenty of blame to go around, said Marco Tulio Medina, coordinator of the COVID-19 committee at the National Autonomous University of Honduras, noting his own government's lackadaisical approach and the ferocity of the vaccine marketplace. But the wealthy can do more.
> 
> "There's a lack of humanism on the part of the rich countries," he said. "They're acting in an egotistical way, thinking of themselves and not of the world."
> 
> 
> https://www.mynbc5.com/article/us-faces-calls-to-share-covid-19-vaccines/36217149


----------



## beijingwalker

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> US cannot do it...it's not as simple as it looks....do you know why???


Profit.


----------



## Amaa'n

beijingwalker said:


> Profit.


wrong....look it up again and try again

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vi-va

MAGA
America First

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

*US denies Indian request to lift ban on export of vaccine raw materials*

Biden administration’s first obligation is to take care of the requirements of the American people, says spokesperson



News Desk April 24, 2021
      






PHOTO: REUTERS
The United States has denied a request by India to lift the ban on the export of raw materials essential to produce Covid-19 vaccines as the country suffers through a devastating second coronavirus surge. 
A US State Department spokesperson said the Biden administration’s first obligation is to take care of the requirements of the American people.
India’s coronavirus infections rose by 346,786 overnight, the health ministry said on Saturday, setting a new world record for the third consecutive day, as overwhelmed hospitals in the densely-populated country begged for oxygen supplies.
During a press briefing, when asked when the Biden administration would decide on India's request to lift the ban, spokesperson Ned Price said that "the United States first and foremost is engaged in an ambitious and effective and, so far, successful effort to vaccinate the American people”.
“That campaign is well underway, and we’re doing that for a couple of reasons. Number one, we have a special responsibility to the American people. Number two, the American people, this country has been hit harder than any other country around the world – more than 550,000 deaths, tens of millions of infections in this country alone," added Price. 
He also said it is also in the interest of the rest of the world to see Americans vaccinated against the virus. 
“The point the Secretary (of State Antony Blinken) has made repeatedly is that as long as the virus is spreading anywhere, it is a threat to people everywhere. So as long as the virus is spreading uncontrolled in this country, it can mutate and it can travel beyond our borders. That, in turn, poses a threat well beyond the United States.”
India is in the grip of a rampaging second wave of the pandemic, hitting a rate of one Covid-19 death in just under every four minutes in Delhi as the capital's underfunded health system buckles.
The crisis is also being felt in other parts of the country, with several hospitals issuing public notices that they don't have medical oxygen. Local media reported fresh cases of people dying in the cities of Jaipur and Amritsar for lack of gas.
India surpassed the US record of 297,430 single-day infections anywhere in the world on Thursday, making it the global epicentre of a pandemic that is waning in many other countries. The Indian government had itself declared it had beaten back the coronavirus in February when new cases fell to all-time lows.
The country of around 1.3 billion has now recorded a total of 16.6 million cases, including 189,544 deaths.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
2 | Wow Wow:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Myth_buster_1

I thought the super power 2020 india is capable of vaccinating not just india but entire world by end of 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

USA ke liye china se panga liya india ne .

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## vi-va

*India ready to save world with 2 locally made vaccines: Modi*








PM Narendra Modi: India ready to save world with 2 locally made vaccines | India News - Times of India


India News: India is ready to help protect the world with not one but two ‘Made in India’ coronavirus vaccines, PM Narendra Modi said on Saturday as he asserted t




timesofindia.indiatimes.com

Reactions: Haha Haha:
7


----------



## rambro

Indians treat the west like kings n queens but gets treated like used diaper in return.

EEZ gets violated + now in the most dire times gets ditched by the US.

So much for QUAD + World, knew it was a farce.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385866170000052228

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rambro

Non-Quad lends a hand.....where the heck u at Quad?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

To be an _enemy_ of _America_ can be _dangerous_, but to be a friend is _fatal_.” — Henry Kissinger

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Imran Khan said:


> USA ke liye china se panga liya india ne .
> 
> View attachment 737186




Vaccine Guru is hiding in the hole, somewhere.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Enigma SIG

Chale the QUAD QUAD khelne. US ne itna bara dia hai yad rakhain ge. 

This is a case of I told you so.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

N.Siddiqui said:


> Vaccine Guru is hiding in the hole, somewhere.


let this wave go he his media and andh bhakts will come out sooner and teach pakistan a lesson

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Whizzack

Didn't the Quad made a commitment to produce and share vaccines for the rest of the world to counter China's vaccine diplomacy..? And now they can't / won't even share amongst themselves..? 😓

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## beijingwalker

Good deed, Singapore.


----------



## Imran Khan

And few celebrated KamalaHarris's victory as she is their aunt.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Oldman1

vi-va said:


> MAGA
> America First



Exactly. Executive Order where the U.S. cannot export vaccines when it was for Americans first in the first place.


----------



## SD 10

Imran Khan said:


> To be an _enemy_ of _America_ can be _dangerous_, but to be a friend is _fatal_.” — Henry Kissinger


who knows this better than us

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crystal-Clear

Quad


----------



## lonelyman

rambro said:


> Non-Quad lends a hand.....where the heck u at Quad?



good question, is modi stupid? why he abandons good old friend russia, runs to america?


----------



## lonelyman

Imran Khan said:


> *US denies Indian request to lift ban on export of vaccine raw materials*
> 
> Biden administration’s first obligation is to take care of the requirements of the American people, says spokesperson
> 
> 
> 
> News Desk April 24, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PHOTO: REUTERS
> The United States has denied a request by India to lift the ban on the export of raw materials essential to produce Covid-19 vaccines as the country suffers through a devastating second coronavirus surge.
> A US State Department spokesperson said the Biden administration’s first obligation is to take care of the requirements of the American people.
> India’s coronavirus infections rose by 346,786 overnight, the health ministry said on Saturday, setting a new world record for the third consecutive day, as overwhelmed hospitals in the densely-populated country begged for oxygen supplies.
> During a press briefing, when asked when the Biden administration would decide on India's request to lift the ban, spokesperson Ned Price said that "the United States first and foremost is engaged in an ambitious and effective and, so far, successful effort to vaccinate the American people”.
> “That campaign is well underway, and we’re doing that for a couple of reasons. Number one, we have a special responsibility to the American people. Number two, the American people, this country has been hit harder than any other country around the world – more than 550,000 deaths, tens of millions of infections in this country alone," added Price.
> He also said it is also in the interest of the rest of the world to see Americans vaccinated against the virus.
> “The point the Secretary (of State Antony Blinken) has made repeatedly is that as long as the virus is spreading anywhere, it is a threat to people everywhere. So as long as the virus is spreading uncontrolled in this country, it can mutate and it can travel beyond our borders. That, in turn, poses a threat well beyond the United States.”
> India is in the grip of a rampaging second wave of the pandemic, hitting a rate of one Covid-19 death in just under every four minutes in Delhi as the capital's underfunded health system buckles.
> The crisis is also being felt in other parts of the country, with several hospitals issuing public notices that they don't have medical oxygen. Local media reported fresh cases of people dying in the cities of Jaipur and Amritsar for lack of gas.
> India surpassed the US record of 297,430 single-day infections anywhere in the world on Thursday, making it the global epicentre of a pandemic that is waning in many other countries. The Indian government had itself declared it had beaten back the coronavirus in February when new cases fell to all-time lows.
> The country of around 1.3 billion has now recorded a total of 16.6 million cases, including 189,544 deaths.



why supa powa needs begging for help from usa?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

lonelyman said:


> why supa powa needs begging for help from usa?


lets keep it for next time sir . its hard times for them


----------



## dbc

Good news for India they no longer needs imports to make the vaccine.
So what was the fuss about US ban all about?


_“This is the first instance where a novel adjuvant has been 
commercialised in India, eliminating dependency on imports._

Covid-19: Bharat Biotech ramps up Covaxin capacity to 700 million doses per annum | India News - Times of India (indiatimes.com)

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

N.Siddiqui said:


> Vaccine Guru is hiding in the hole, somewhere.
> 
> View attachment 737199


Is he starting a tea stall here


SD 10 said:


> who knows this better than us


As sheikh rashid said.

Hum ne chuup Liya hai, ab tum chupoo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Whizzack

Oldman1 said:


> Exactly. Executive Order where the U.S. cannot export vaccines when it was for Americans first in the first place.



Since the US can't or won't share their vaccines, then the US shouldn't have any issue with China and Russia sharing theirs.. Yet the US keep belittling their efforts by saying that it's all just some "Vaccine Diplomacy" scheme.. 😒 While the US won't even help fellow Quad-ally India with vaccines (or even with just the raw materials).. 😓

Provide the world with a better alternative.. It means nothing to the world if you merely show and hoard..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghost Hobbit

Anc china faces more calls NOT it share its vaccines with other countries.


----------



## beijingwalker

If US can't help, no other countries are allowed to help, it's American international law. America or nothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Since yesterday I've been seeing countless posts from arrogant Indians like @colonel rajesh @Ghost Hobbit etc who have been ridiculing edhi foundation claiming India doesn't need ambulances from Pakistan. However below video tells a very different story. Indians need to put aside ego for a moment and accept that their country is a giant failure whose chances of survival are next to nothing without accepting aid from well off neighboring countries.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/librandu/comments/mxdyps

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Vapnope

Comments from Indians made my sick to my stomach. I have not seen this level of arrogance and hatred towards Pakistan. People are dying and they are busy telling everyone that we are this this and that.

Reactions: Like Like:
11 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Reichsmarschall said:


> Since yesterday I've been seeing countless posts from arrogant Indians like @colonel rajesh @Ghost Hobbit etc who have been ridiculing edhi foundation claiming India doesn't need ambulances from Pakistan. However below video tells a very different story. Indians need to put aside ego for a moment and accept that their country is a giant failure whose chances of survival are next to nothing without accepting aid from well off neighboring countries.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/librandu/comments/mxdyps







They need NOTHING from us. They are NOT our problem. They FULLY deserve what's coming to them.


Vapnope said:


> Comments from Indians made my sick to my stomach. I have not seen this level of arrogance and hatred towards Pakistan. People are dying and they are busy telling everyone that we are this this and that.





However, indians are NOT the problem. The problem are the Pakistanis who are "praying" for and sympathising with the indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
13 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Ghost Hobbit

Reichsmarschall said:


> Since yesterday I've been seeing countless posts from arrogant Indians like @colonel rajesh @Ghost Hobbit etc who have been ridiculing edhi foundation claiming India doesn't need ambulances from Pakistan. However below video tells a very different story. Indians need to put aside ego for a moment and accept that their country is a giant failure whose chances of survival are next to nothing without accepting aid from well off neighboring countries.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/librandu/comments/mxdyps



hardly. I'm fully open to taking vaccines and oxygen from any country anywhere. All that I said was that starting next week there will be intense pressure on Pak healthcare system wrt COVID so let's not delude ourselves.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

beijingwalker said:


> If US can't help, no other countries are allowed to help, it's American international law. America or nothing.



I recall a certain country buying up the World's supply of medical PPE goods in 2020 and then restricting exports...





__





China restricts PPE exports just as Canada's supplies reach critical stage in COVID-19 fight


The fight against the COVID-19 pandemic in Canada has resulted in desperate calls by medical professionals about a critical shortage of personal protective equipment (PPEs) - a situation about to be exacerbated by the world’s largest manufacturer sharply restricting exports.




biv.com













WSJ News Exclusive | China’s Export Restrictions Strand Medical Goods U.S. Needs to Fight Coronavirus, State Department Says


Orders of face masks, test kits and other urgently needed medical equipment are sitting in warehouses, unable to receive official clearances.




www.wsj.com


----------



## Ghost Hobbit

Hamartia Antidote said:


> I recall a certain country buying up the World's supply of medical PPE goods in 2020 and then restricting exports...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China restricts PPE exports just as Canada's supplies reach critical stage in COVID-19 fight
> 
> 
> The fight against the COVID-19 pandemic in Canada has resulted in desperate calls by medical professionals about a critical shortage of personal protective equipment (PPEs) - a situation about to be exacerbated by the world’s largest manufacturer sharply restricting exports.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> biv.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WSJ News Exclusive | China’s Export Restrictions Strand Medical Goods U.S. Needs to Fight Coronavirus, State Department Says
> 
> 
> Orders of face masks, test kits and other urgently needed medical equipment are sitting in warehouses, unable to receive official clearances.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wsj.com




They're just sad they can't do it anymore. They're also sad the world calls their vaccine mineral water.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

Hamartia Antidote said:


> I recall a certain country buying up the World's supply of medical PPE goods in 2020 and then restricting exports...


I recall one country buyed up all Chinese medical supplies to the point of hijacking the Chinese supplies intended for Europe.









Face masks from China intended for France 'hijacked' by US at the last minute


Coronavirus masks that France ordered from China were bought at the last minute by the United States as they waited to be loaded onto cargo planes, French officials have said.




www.rfi.fr





*‘Modern-day piracy’: German official says US swooped on masks at airport*








‘Modern-day piracy’: German official says US swooped on masks at airport


The United States diverted a delivery of Chinese-made face masks bound for Germany at a Bangkok airport, a Berlin city official said Friday, accusing Washington of




www.thelocal.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

beijingwalker said:


> I recall one country buyed up all Chinese medical supplies to the point of hijacking the Chinese supplies intended for Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Face masks from China intended for France 'hijacked' by US at the last minute
> 
> 
> Coronavirus masks that France ordered from China were bought at the last minute by the United States as they waited to be loaded onto cargo planes, French officials have said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rfi.fr


"On Thursday, a planeload of Chinese-made face masks were bought up right on the tarmac just as the much needed protective gear was about to set off for France."


Um..so unscrupulous Chinese companies (already charging inflated prices) breaking contracts and re-selling to the highest bidder at the last minute on the airport tarmac just to line their pockets *with even more money*. What do you expect from a completely corrupt country where taking bribes usurps everything else...


----------



## beijingwalker

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Unscrupulous Chinese companies breaking contracts and re-selling to the highest bidder at the last minute on the airport tarmac to line their pockets *with even more money*. What do you expect from a corrupt country where taking bribes usurps everything else...


A robber accused the seller, lol.. You broke the law first, why Europe accused you but not China for this despicable act?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

beijingwalker said:


> A robber accused the seller, lol.. You broke the law first,



LOL! So what law did we break?
You are painting yourself into a corner.

I suppose the US Army was there putting guns to the heads of the Chinese company



beijingwalker said:


> why Europe accused you but not China for this despicable act?



The EU was shaming us for actively/knowingly leveraging China's notorious corruption to our benefit. Basically saying it is a sad day when Westerners intentionally stoop to China's low level...especially to the detriment of other Westerners.


----------



## beijingwalker

Hamartia Antidote said:


> LOL! So what law did we break?
> You are painting yourself into a corner.


Why Europe accused US of hijacking their PPEs, why didn't they accuse China based on what you claimed?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

beijingwalker said:


> Why Europe accused US of hijacking their PPEs, why didn't they accuse China based on what you claimed?



China's corruption is well known Adding another complaint item to the list is futile.

Again we didn't hijack anything. The only gun put to the head of the Chinese mask company was waving an extra suitcase full of money in their face as a temptation for them to renege on their France order. Being in China we knew it would work (vs a Western company). France just called us out on for not playing by "gentlemen's rules"


----------



## beijingwalker

Hamartia Antidote said:


> China's corruption is well known Adding another complaint item to the list is futile.
> 
> Again we didn't hijack anything. The only gun put to the head of the Chinese mask company was waving extra suitcase full of money in their face as a temptation for them to reneg on their France order.


China's meteoric development is much more well known than the corruption which US has no less than China.
Europe accused you of hijacking, not me.
China bought PPEs from the world market, others can also buy if there was a need in their countries, nothing wrong with it, but what US does to India is different, you know exactly how badly they need them and you still say NO. China, on the other hand, would like to offer help at any time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

beijingwalker said:


> China's meteoric development is much more well known than the corruption which US has no less than China.
> Europe accused you of hijacking, not me.
> China bought PPEs from the world market, others can also buy if there was a need in their countries, nothing wrong with it, but what US does to India is different, you know exactly how badly they need them and you still say NO. China, on the other hand, would like to offer help at any time.



What are you talking about? Up until a week ago the only people allowed to get shots were those above the age of 55, medical professionals, and those with some conditions

We just started mass vaccinating people over 18 on *April 19th.* 6 days ago!!








All American adults to be eligible for COVID-19 vaccine by April 19 -Biden


U.S. President Joe Biden on Tuesday moved up the COVID-19 vaccine eligibility target for all American adults to April 19, but warned that with new virus variants spreading "we're still in a life-and-death race" with the coronavirus.




www.reuters.com





Why are we suddenly suppose to start handing it out overseas when we just got started ourselves...

The deaths have dropped off because seniors were being aggressively vaccinated ...not young people.


----------



## beijingwalker

Hamartia Antidote said:


> What are you talking about? Up until a week ago the only people allowed to get shots were those above the age of 55, medical professionals, and those with some conditions
> 
> We just started mass vaccinating people over 18 on April 19th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All American adults to be eligible for COVID-19 vaccine by April 19 -Biden
> 
> 
> U.S. President Joe Biden on Tuesday moved up the COVID-19 vaccine eligibility target for all American adults to April 19, but warned that with new virus variants spreading "we're still in a life-and-death race" with the coronavirus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com


Then read OP report again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

beijingwalker said:


> Then read OP report again.



I expect somebody in Honduras to be ignorant of the reality of the situation...time to also add the Chinese to the ignorant list.


----------



## beijingwalker

Hamartia Antidote said:


> I expect somebody in Honduras to be ignorant of the reality of the situation...time to also add the Chinese to the ignorant list.


Many reports ask US to lift the ban and offer help when India is in this dire need, so your igorant list can stretch and cover most of this world.









'Indians for Indians' is how Indian-Americans are fighting Biden ban on vaccine raw materials


Given the importance of Indian origin communities as political groups in the US, how this Indian-American mission unfolds will be interesting to watch.




theprint.in













India hopes U.S. will soon ease ban on vaccine material exports - sources


India is hopeful the United States will soon lift a ban on the export of vaccine raw materials that threatens to slow India's inoculation drive, two Indian government sources told Reuters on Monday, after the foreign ministers of the two nations spoke.




www.reuters.com













India urges US to lift ban on export of key products


External affairs minister S Jaishankar raised it with secretary of state Antony Blinken when they spoke on Monday, people familiar with developments said.




www.hindustantimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bossman

Ghost Hobbit said:


> hardly. I'm fully open to taking vaccines and oxygen from any country anywhere. All that I said was that starting next week there will be intense pressure on Pak healthcare system wrt COVID so let's not delude ourselves.



Do you think Pakistanis are stupid? There is a whole organization which does not only undertake psychological profiling of Indian leaders but also assess how Indian government and institutions will react under certain circumstances. It is obvious to most that India with its arrogant mindset will not accept anything from Pakistan. So making an offer and getting some PR points doesn’t hurt anyone.

As far as the Pakistani healthcare system, it seems that you are hoping that it will break down. This will make you feel better about India. Let’s wait and see. Indians have been waiting for failure of Pakistan since 1947 and they keep getting disappointed.

BTW this capacity has not even been touched and has been created in all big cities.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## PakSword

Reichsmarschall said:


> Since yesterday I've been seeing countless posts from arrogant Indians like @colonel rajesh @Ghost Hobbit etc who have been ridiculing edhi foundation claiming India doesn't need ambulances from Pakistan. However below video tells a very different story. Indians need to put aside ego for a moment and accept that their country is a giant failure whose chances of survival are next to nothing without accepting aid from well off neighboring countries.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/librandu/comments/mxdyps


The company that manufactured such an ambulance should be blamed.. not BJP.


----------



## Imran Khan

Ghost Hobbit said:


> hardly. I'm fully open to taking vaccines and oxygen from any country anywhere. All that I said was that starting next week there will be intense pressure on Pak healthcare system wrt COVID so let's not delude ourselves.


since last 3 days cases are going down in pakistan sir ..

24 - 5611
23- 5870
22-5908

it seems with in week it will go back to 4000 as pakistan army deployed already to enforce SOPs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Globenim

People arent asking for the U.S. regime to share their vaccines. They are condemning the U.S. regimes policies interrupting intentational supply lines, breaking up contracts, hoarding and just throwing countries under the bus without any regard to provide even a lifeline nevermind aid. Countries they previously pretended to be on friendly terms with or even allies as opposed to their straight out malicious treatment and open hostility towards Chinese and Russians. Just like they meddled with protective gear supply lines or flat our looted European storages intentended for exactly these kind of crisis situation in Europe, only to spend billion of their fake dollars on propaganda mouthpieces, botnets and paid shilla to deflect and project all their daylight robbery and corruption with blatant lies and hoax stories on other countries like China instead of just doing something unimaginable like acting constructive so everyone gets through. They just keep showing their true colors and keep fucking with everyone.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

beijingwalker said:


> Many reports ask US to lift the ban and offer help when India is in this dire need, so your igorant list can stretch and cover most of this world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Indians for Indians' is how Indian-Americans are fighting Biden ban on vaccine raw materials
> 
> 
> Given the importance of Indian origin communities as political groups in the US, how this Indian-American mission unfolds will be interesting to watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theprint.in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India hopes U.S. will soon ease ban on vaccine material exports - sources
> 
> 
> India is hopeful the United States will soon lift a ban on the export of vaccine raw materials that threatens to slow India's inoculation drive, two Indian government sources told Reuters on Monday, after the foreign ministers of the two nations spoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India urges US to lift ban on export of key products
> 
> 
> External affairs minister S Jaishankar raised it with secretary of state Antony Blinken when they spoke on Monday, people familiar with developments said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hindustantimes.com



LOL! Having seen your "surplus" vaccine export argument is nonsensical you are now switching your argument to the raw materials needed to make vaccines.


----------



## beijingwalker

Hamartia Antidote said:


> LOL! Having seen your "surplus" vaccine export argument is nonsensical you are now switching your argument to the raw materials needed to make vaccines.


When did I say about "surplus" vaccine export?


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Globenim said:


> People arent asking for the U.S. regime to share their vaccines.



Read the OP title and article again instead of trying to derail the thread with your typical Chinese smokescreen yapping.

*US faces increased calls to **share abundant COVID-19 vaccine doses **with poorer countries*


beijingwalker said:


> When did I say about "surplus" vaccine export?


"wondering why the United States is not doing more to help, particularly as the American vaccine supply begins to outpace demand"


You two both need glasses. Please reread the article if you are going to argue its points. Or are you just intentionally moving the target topic just to extend the thread.


----------



## beijingwalker

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Read the OP title and article again instead of trying to derail the thread with your typical Chinese smokescreen yapping.
> 
> *US faces increased calls to **share abundant COVID-19 vaccine doses with poorer countries*
> 
> 
> You two both need glasses


It was not written by me, you need glasses

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dbc

beijingwalker said:


> Many reports ask US to lift the ban and offer help when India is in this dire need, so your igorant list can stretch and cover most of this world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Indians for Indians' is how Indian-Americans are fighting Biden ban on vaccine raw materials
> 
> 
> Given the importance of Indian origin communities as political groups in the US, how this Indian-American mission unfolds will be interesting to watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theprint.in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India hopes U.S. will soon ease ban on vaccine material exports - sources
> 
> 
> India is hopeful the United States will soon lift a ban on the export of vaccine raw materials that threatens to slow India's inoculation drive, two Indian government sources told Reuters on Monday, after the foreign ministers of the two nations spoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India urges US to lift ban on export of key products
> 
> 
> External affairs minister S Jaishankar raised it with secretary of state Antony Blinken when they spoke on Monday, people familiar with developments said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hindustantimes.com



it's fake news there is no shortage of vaccine materials. The shortage they are complaining about is for a US vaccine NOVOVAX branded CoVOVAX in India. COVOVAX isn't even approved in India or the US. Indian politicians are lying to deflect accountability.


----------



## Old School

India has clearly chosen empty rhetorics and acts of a fake superpower over the welfare of ot's own people. Now that it is exposed in front of the world, there will be a culture of denial for sure. No one can save them. Not even God.


----------



## Bambi

Reichsmarschall said:


> You are right, these indians are beyond any help. Only natural selection can save these little beasts now.
> 
> View attachment 737379


Eh so you are this guy eh









Pretending to be someone else on Reddit not the first time


----------



## lightoftruth

My advice would be to save these ambulance s for yourself , the mutant strain has already entered pakistan,within a month it will spread like wildfire,you will need all the ambulances you have.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Reichsmarschall said:


> You are right, these indians are beyond any help. Only natural selection can save these little beasts now.
> 
> View attachment 737379


sir you know how much stress and helplessness one need to write such post ? this guy is breakdown he has no choice left now . its clearly he is admitting the lost .


lightoftruth said:


> My advice would be to save these ambulance s for yourself , the mutant strain has already entered pakistan,within a month it will spread like wildfire,you will need all the ambulances you have.


since last 3 days cases are going down new cases are reduced 10% already from peak  ambulences ki kami nhi hai . i am worry of lockdown only

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zapper

GoI should accept all the help they can get putting aside their ego. Lives of civilians is more important than the hostility we have towards any country

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## PakSword

Reichsmarschall said:


> Which guy?
> I saw his comment here.
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/chutyapa/comments/mx8yty


Man, no need to post that shit again and again. Probably, it's a common way to talk like that in their homes.. Their forums are full of shit. They are so arrogant that while their people are dying on the streets, they are still cursing Pakistanis.

I fully discounted them after the last year's plane crash.. Tarbiat ka masla hai..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reichsmarschall

PakSword said:


> Tarbiat ka masla hai


Ye baat. Jesi ye log casual conversation mn b language use krte hn usse dekh k ghin ati ha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Type59

India has many billionaires, easily can charter plane and import essential supplies. Buy from Russia, Isreal etc.


----------



## Imran Khan

colonel rajesh said:


> maaf karna hame aapse kuchh nahi chahiye , aapke pass kuchh nahi jo bhi ho apne corona patients ko dijiye . 157 dead in last 24 hours due to corona .
> 
> 
> everything is coming , take care of your corona victims .


why you keep lying again and again about pakistani deaths ?

here is official tweet from NCOC 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386119615701524481

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghost Hobbit

Imran Khan said:


> since last 3 days cases are going down in pakistan sir ..
> 
> 24 - 5611
> 23- 5870
> 22-5908
> 
> it seems with in week it will go back to 4000 as pakistan army deployed already to enforce SOPs



It takes 10 days for the symptoms to start appearing. You will have to pay the price for this. If you had immedeately cracked down on them, isolated them you could have contained it. Instead you let them roam around and rummage around free to infect all and sundry. Corona has shown no evidence of not punishing this behavior.


----------



## Imran Khan

Ghost Hobbit said:


> It takes 10 days for the symptoms to start appearing. You will have to pay the price for this. If you had immedeately cracked down on them, isolated them you could have contained it. Instead you let them roam around and rummage around free to infect all and sundry. Corona has shown no evidence of not punishing this behavior.
> 
> View attachment 737393


well i think just 3 days ago pakistan have crossed the third wave peak . as last three days cases are going down 200 every day .TLP dharna was end 9 days ago tommorow hospitals should be flooded?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## colonel rajesh

Imran Khan said:


> why you keep lying again and again about pakistani deaths ?
> 
> here is official tweet from NCOC
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386119615701524481



what was the figure yesterday ? 157
wait for the great day . any way you need all your resources for your dying corona patients . we don't need anything from you , we already have plenty of what you are offering .


----------



## Imran Khan

colonel rajesh said:


> what was the figure yesterday ? 157


cant you read English tweet is in English. NCOC release data every day . this tweet is 16 hours ago .


----------



## Ghost Hobbit

Imran Khan said:


> well i think just 3 days ago pakistan have crossed the third wave peak . as last three days cases are going down 200 every day .TLP dharna was end 9 days ago tommorow hospitals should be flooded?



No...they will start showing symptoms- cold, head ache etc. Like the bunch of illiterate buffons they'll try to hide it or take paracetamol waiting for several days before seeking help. Every hour, spreading to others. The only way you escape is if there was no one in that crowd already infected...as you are aware the possibility is infinitesimally small.


----------



## colonel rajesh

Imran Khan said:


> well i think just 3 days ago pakistan have crossed the third wave peak . as last three days cases are going down 200 every day .TLP dharna was end 9 days ago tommorow hospitals should be flooded?



khuda kare ki corona se apko nijat mil jaye .

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Ghost Hobbit said:


> No...they will start showing symptoms- cold, head ache etc. Like the bunch of illiterate buffons they'll try to hide it or take paracetamol waiting for several days before seeking help. Every hour, spreading to others. The only way you escape is if there was no one in that crowd already infected...as you are aware the possibility is infinitesimally small.


all these are your wishes lets see what came out . you are now acting like indian media my friend . for you indians zombies live other side of border and human life has no value in pakistan this is what they feed you last 20 years . reality is pakistani cases are going down and if pakistan army uses stick like before with in few days cases will go further down and all will be fine . if not and cases keep rising gov will sure impose lock down and curfew like last time and situation will be controlled .

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## colonel rajesh

Imran Khan said:


> cant you read English tweet is in English. NCOC release data every day . this tweet is 16 hours ago .


so you are satisfied for 118 deaths , one day ago you had 157 dead , figures are getting up and down if you go for last weeks tweets .


----------



## Imran Khan

colonel rajesh said:


> khuda kare ki corona se apko nijat mil jaye .


sirf humy kiyoo poori dunya ke liye dua karo . allah kary sari humanity ko corona se nijat mil jaay jaldi se .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Basel

Vapnope said:


> Comments from Indians made my sick to my stomach. I have not seen this level of arrogance and hatred towards Pakistan. People are dying and they are busy telling everyone that we are this this and that.



That is why I posted in other thread that we should not support them as they will bite when possible, Islam dont allow to be bitten from same source again and again.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

colonel rajesh said:


> so you are satisfied for 118 deaths , one day ago you had 157 dead , figures are getting up and down if you go for last weeks tweets .


figures are going down from 157 to 118 its mean reduce of daily deaths 24.84%

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## colonel rajesh

Imran Khan said:


> all these are your wishes lets see what came out . you are now acting like indian media my friend . for you indians zombies live other side of border and human life has no value in pakistan this is what they feed you last 20 years . reality is pakistani cases are going down and if pakistan army uses stick like before with in few days cases will go further down and all will be fine . if not and cases keep rising gov will sure impose lock down and curfew like last time and situation will be controlled .


we are simply reacting by the threads open by your pakistani brothers who are doing propaganda with fake videos of vishakhapatnam gas tragedy , your sahafi imran riaj posted fake doctored video on twitter, your brothers are opening threads , 
we dont reaquire any sympathy nor we are short of 55 ambulance which your govt offered to help us


----------



## Ghost Hobbit

Imran Khan said:


> all these are your wishes lets see what came out . you are now acting like indian media my friend . for you indians zombies live other side of border and human life has no value in pakistan this is what they feed you last 20 years . reality is pakistani cases are going down and if pakistan army uses stick like before with in few days cases will go further down and all will be fine . if not and cases keep rising gov will sure impose lock down and curfew like last time and situation will be controlled .



I don't have any 'wishes'. I'm only quoting what has happed again and again and again and again like clockwork in the last one year
a) China refuses to shut down a celebration- nucleus of COVID
b) India softens rules during election campaigns and surges in COVID follow

There has never been a deviation from this pattern. Why do you think Imran Khan is trying to get pally with India? His own advisors aren't fools. Surely one of the first things his corona team would have told him is to expect a surge.
@Imran Khan JUST LOOK AT THIS $HIT. This is a cataclysm in the making.


----------



## colonel rajesh

Imran Khan said:


> figures are going down from 157 to 118 its mean reduce of daily deaths 24.84%



may god bring it to zero . this is my serious desire from my heart , i lost few of my distant relatives , few of my juniors lost life , but some of pakistanis are making mockery of a pandemic in india where humans have no control . pakistanis are also losing lives in hundreds .


----------



## Dalit

lightoftruth said:


> My advice would be to save these ambulance s for yourself , the mutant strain has already entered pakistan,within a month it will spread like wildfire,you will need all the ambulances you have.



Sanghi is still hoping Pakistan suffers under Indian mutation. What a disgusting pajeet.

Don't worry pajeet. It is not entirely your fault. The mods on this forum allow creatures like you to become members. They definitely tolerate hateful creatures.


----------



## lightoftruth

Dalit said:


> Sanghi is still hoping Pakistan suffers under Indian mutation. What a disgusting pajeet.
> 
> Don't worry pajeet. It is not entirely your fault. The mods on this forum allow creatures like you to become members. They definitely tolerate hateful creatures.



For once get out and read a grammar book , your comprehension issues are disturbing.

Only a nicompoop like you can read that post like this.


----------



## Dalit

lightoftruth said:


> For once get out and read a grammar book , your comprehension issues are disturbing.
> 
> Only a nicompoop like you can read that post like this.



You are a typical RSS follower and a champion of fake news. Always hiding behind fake news.

For once at least admit facts. You are the same guy who had been celebrating how India had defeated COVID. We all know how that turned out. Now let's see how Modi manages to win back lost trust of Indian people LOL


----------



## Capt. Karnage

Vapnope said:


> Comments from Indians made my sick to my stomach. I have not seen this level of arrogance and hatred towards Pakistan. People are dying and they are busy telling everyone that we are this this and that.



Even if people are dying what can pakistan do to help them? It's our government and administration that's killing them on purpose. Those fools will die regardless because they are not ready to wake up and see these whole conspiracy.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## hussain0216

lightoftruth said:


> My advice would be to save these ambulance s for yourself , the mutant strain has already entered pakistan,within a month it will spread like wildfire,you will need all the ambulances you have.




Why didn't you people ban that kumb stupidity rather then force this viscous strain upon the world?


----------



## lightoftruth

hussain0216 said:


> Why didn't you people ban that kumb stupidity rather then force this viscous strain upon the world?



Maybe you need to read where Chinese coronovirus started ?

We didn't ban ramazan celebrations either any comment on it ?


----------



## Imran Khan

Ghost Hobbit said:


> I don't have any 'wishes'. I'm only quoting what has happed again and again and again and again like clockwork in the last one year
> a) China refuses to shut down a celebration- nucleus of COVID
> b) India softens rules during election campaigns and surges in COVID follow
> 
> There has never been a deviation from this pattern. Why do you think Imran Khan is trying to get pally with India? His own advisors aren't fools. Surely one of the first things his corona team would have told him is to expect a surge.
> @Imran Khan JUST LOOK AT THIS $HIT. This is a cataclysm in the making.


SAB SE PHLY AP NE GHABRANA NHI HAI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

lightoftruth said:


> Maybe you need to read where Chinese coronovirus started ?
> 
> We didn't ban ramazan celebrations either any comment on it ?



It is RSS Nazi mela that started Hindu COVID. Not ramajan.


----------



## Imran Khan

Capt. Karnage said:


> Even if people are dying what can pakistan do to help them? It's our government and administration that's killing them on purpose. Those fools will die regardless because they are not ready to wake up and see these whole conspiracy.


lets say if paksitani help can save minimum 10 or 20 lives per day its not a bad idea sir .


----------



## hussain0216

lightoftruth said:


> Maybe you need to read where Chinese coronovirus started ?
> 
> We didn't ban ramazan celebrations either any comment on it ?



See sense rather than through bakht goggles

You let millions of deluded Hindus gather for the kumb in the middle of a pandemic, you held multiple election rallies in the middle of a pandemic

Your suffering because of your own stupidity and have now passed on a Hindu variant of covid which is more lethal and the world has to get together to ensure India gets aid to save itself and the rest of us are in line

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt. Karnage

Imran Khan said:


> lets say if paksitani help can save minimum 10 or 20 lives per day its not a bad idea sir .



If you too think that oxygen cylinders and ambulances can save them then you are wrong. Common sense and avoiding this covid trap laid by the government and big pharma companies will only save them. All this drama and hysteria is being created on purpose because modi has announced a new drive to force people to take vaccine from May 01 after his previous attempt named Teekotsava launched on 14 April failed as people did not turned up to take vaccine.


----------



## Imran Khan

Capt. Karnage said:


> If you too think that oxygen cylinders and ambulances can save them then you are wrong. Common sense and avoiding this covid trap laid by the government and big pharma companies will only save them. All this drama and hysteria is being created on purpose because modi has announced a new drive to force people to take vaccine from May 01 after his previous attempt named Teekotsava launched on 14 April failed as people did not turned up to take vaccine.


please explain daily death of some 2500 people ?


----------



## Daghalodi

Reichsmarschall said:


> Since yesterday I've been seeing countless posts from arrogant Indians like @colonel rajesh @Ghost Hobbit etc who have been ridiculing edhi foundation claiming India doesn't need ambulances from Pakistan. However below video tells a very different story. Indians need to put aside ego for a moment and accept that their country is a giant failure whose chances of survival are next to nothing without accepting aid from well off neighboring countries.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/librandu/comments/mxdyps



Indian Trolls like @Capt. Karnage @Ghost Hobbit @lightoftruth @Zapper @Peace be there @Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8 @Jugger etc

They dont matter, nor do they represent the whole Indian Nation.

They are just useless trolls on PDF. Who has no Say in Real Life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt. Karnage

Imran Khan said:


> please explain daily death of some 2500 people ?



In India around 50000 thousand people die every on an average. Those 2500 people that you mentioned are dying because of improper medical treatment and other causes not corona. Many of those have pre-existing medical conditions like cardiac disease, lungs diseases, diabetes etc.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Bossman said:


> Do you think Pakistanis are stupid? There is a whole organization which does not only psychological profiling of Indian leaders but also assess how Indian government and institutions will react under certain circumstances. It is obvious to most that India with its arrogant mindset will not accept anything from Pakistan. So making an offer and getting some PR points doesn’t hurt anyone.
> 
> As far as the Pakistani healthcare system, it seems that you are hoping that it will break down. This will make you feel better about India. Let’s wait and see. Indians have been waiting for failure of Pakistan since 1947 and they keep getting disappointed.
> 
> BTW this capacity has not even been touched and has been created in all big cities.


Oh wow. I was not aware of this. Thanks for posting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aslan

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> They need NOTHING from us. They are NOT our problem. They FULLY deserve what's coming to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, indians are NOT the problem. The problem are the Pakistanis who are "praying" for and sympathising with the indians.


In fact our Pakistanis can rather then trying to prove their humanity to the indians which they honestly dont give 2 shits about, spend the same amount of energy campaigning for the occupied Kashmiris. 

What would the occupied Kashmiri be thinking about when he sees our bleeding heart for the cowards.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Uncensored

*US Vice President Kamala Harris also assured support and said the US is working closely with the Indian government to rapidly deploy additional support and supplies during an alarming COVID-19 outbreak.*





US President Joe Biden is believed to be following up the developments in India. (File) 

*Washington: *
US President Joe Biden and Vice President Kamala Harris have assured India and its people of providing all assistance, including urgently sending necessary medical life-saving supplies and equipment, to help the country combat the deadly coronavirus crisis.

"Just as India sent assistance to the United States as our hospitals were strained early in the pandemic, we are determined to help India in its time of need," Joe Biden said in a tweet.


The President was spending his weekend at his home in Delaware but is believed to be following up the developments in India.

"The US is working closely with the Indian government to rapidly deploy additional support and supplies during an alarming COVID-19 outbreak. As we provide assistance, we pray for the people of India -including its courageous healthcare workers," Ms Harris said in a tweet.


The tweets are the first reactions by the top American leadership after the recent outbreak of deadly COVID19 pandemic in India. The two have been criticizsed by friends of India in the US, including some of their own party leaders, for slow response to the American help to their natural ally.

Deputy Secretary of State Wendy Sherman said she has been in close touch with Foreign Secretary Harshvardhan Shringla and India's Ambassador to US Taranjit Singh Sandhu in recent days on the issue.

"The American people stand in solidarity with our friends in India during these difficult times. We are rapidly providing therapeutics, ventilators, PPE, raw material for vaccines, and more," Ms Sherman said.

Earlier on Sunday, US National Security Advisor Jake Sullivan spoke to his Indian counterpart Ajit Doval during which the White House announced that it is urgently sending medical supplies and equipment to save lives in India.

The Indian-American community, which had been critical of the Biden administration so far, welcomed the move.

"Great to see our US India partnership at work at this critical time," Indiaspora said after Biden's tweet.

"Good first steps," Indian-American Democratic bundler Shekar Narasimhan said after Sullivan announced details of the assistance to India. In a tweet, he described it as "moving the needle".

"I am also counting on private and corporate actions to make a difference. Many have a big stake in India and it''s not just Indian Americans," he said.

India's Ambassador to US Sandhu thanked both US Secretary of State Tony Blinken and Sullivan for their prompt response. "Thank you Sullivan for your reach out and support. We will fight the global pandemic through our collective action!" he said in a tweet.

"Thank you Secretary Blinken for your solidarity and support. Together, we will fight the global pandemic!" Sandhu said in another tweet.

Indian-American Congressman Ro Khanna, Congressional India Caucus Vice Chair and Member of the House Armed Services Committee, applauded the Biden administration.

"International cooperation and humanitarian assistance are the hallmarks of a truly progressive foreign policy. In the face of apocalyptic numbers of COVID-19 cases & new variants exploding in India, I applaud the Biden administration's decision to put people over profits and provide additional Personal Protective Equipment (PPE), oxygen, and other medical supplies to India," Ro Khanna said.

"I am also pleased to see the deployment of raw materials for India to produce more vaccines and USAID''s work with the CDC to expedite the mobilisation of emergency resources for India through the Global Fund. This must be done with the utmost speed and urgency," he said.

Mr Khanna said the Biden administration can still do more, like give India "our stockpile" of AstraZeneca vaccines that won't be used in the US and have already opened up to Mexico and Canada. "And we should facilitate the Indian diaspora in America to help assist hospitals in India."

The Indian-American Congressman said the administration should also call on Pfizer and Moderna to provide an intellectual property waiver for six months to a year as India grapples with the COVID-19 crisis. It will buy them an inordinate amount of goodwill in one of the largest emerging markets, he added.

"The White House should also convene Indian business leaders to make the case for why this is in these companies'' long-term strategic interest. Many Indian American business leaders such as Vinod Khosla are happy to make the case to them why this is a good business decision. Mr. Khosla has committed to financially help any hospitals in India in need of supplies and will also be speaking with the India Caucus leadership to discuss what else can be done to assist," Mr Khanna said.

He said he is looking forward to joining the India Caucus leadership on a call with Indian Ambassador to US Taranjit Singh Sandhu to discuss what additional steps the US can take to help India during this "incredibly difficult time".

This is a very tough time for the Indian people and underscores the continued threat of COVID-19. These new strains of the virus are gravely alarming and could pose a threat here in America and across the globe if we do not do all we can to contain the virus and its new variants," he said. 









"Just As India Sent Assistance To US...": Biden Assures Help Amid Covid


US President Joe Biden and Vice President Kamala Harris have assured India and its people of providing all assistance, including urgently sending necessary medical life-saving supplies and equipment, to help the country combat the coronavirus crisis.




www.ndtv.com


----------



## Uncensored

*Nine containers carrying over 600 pieces - including 495 oxygen concentrators, 120 non-invasive ventilators and 20 manual ventilators - of medical equipment will be sent*

*New Delhi: *
The United Kingdom on Sunday said it was sending life-saving medical equipment to India - including ventilators and oxygen concentrators - as the country battles a devastating wave of Covid infections that has seen the active caseload jump to 27 lakh and leave over 1.9 lakh dead.

The first shipment is expected to reach Delhi early Tuesday, with more scheduled for the coming week. In total, nine containers carrying over 600 pieces - including 495 oxygen concentrators, 120 non-invasive ventilators and 20 manual ventilators - will be sent.

"Vital medical equipment, including hundreds of oxygen concentrators and ventilators, is now on its way from the UK to India to support efforts to prevent the tragic loss of life from this terrible virus," Prime Minister Boris Johnson said.

"We stand side by side with India as a friend and partner during what is a deeply concerning time in the fight against COVID-19. I'm determined to make sure the UK does everything it can to support the international community in the global fight against pandemic," he added.

The UK is working closely with the Indian government to identify further avenues of possible assistance during the pandemic, news agency AFP reported.

Prime Minister Johnson was scheduled to visit India next week, but that has been cancelled for now.

Hours earlier the European Union also promised to help India in its fight to contain a wave of infections that has brought an already-creaking health infrastructure to its knees.

The European Commissioner for Crisis Management said the EU Civil Protection Mechanism had been activated after a request from the Indian government.

"The EU will do its utmost to mobilise assistance to support people of IN. Our #ERCC is already coordinating EU MS that are ready to provide urgently needed #oxygen & medicine rapidly," Janez Lenarcic, the Commissioner, tweeted.


Outgoing German Chancellor Angela Merkel said: "To the people of India I want to express my sympathy on the terrible suffering that Covid-19 has again brought over your communities."

On Friday France also spoke up, saying it stood by India in this crisis.



"I want to send a message of solidarity to the Indian people, facing a resurgence of COVID-19 cases. France is with you in this struggle, which spares no-one. We stand ready to provide our support," French Ambassador Emmanuel Lenain said.

India reported 3.49 lakh new cases in 24 hours on Sunday morning - adding to the 3.46 recorded Saturday, the 3.32 lakh on Friday and the 3.14 lakh on Thursday.

The frightening surge has left hospitals overflowing, and oxygen and medicines in very short supply.





In oxygen-starved Delhi thousands of Covid-positive and other patients' lives are on the line (File) 


It has also led to travel bans from several countries, including the UK and Germany.

The week-long oxygen crisis in Delhi - where at least 50 patients died Friday alone due to supply issues - has grabbed much of the headlines, but the situation is as dire in other parts of the country.

Several states and UTs, including Delhi, have imposed night curfews and strict restrictions on movement during the day, and have announced free vaccination programmes in an effort to inoculate as many people as quickly as possible to contain the virus.

The surge in cases in India, experts have said, is likely the result of more aggressive strains in circulation, in addition to people's laxity in following Covid-appropriate protocols.

Prime Minister Narendra Modi, whose government has been criticised for failing to anticipate and plan for this wave of infections, has held multiple meetings over the past week.

The country has opened up vaccination to all those over the age of 18, starting May 1, and approved a third Covid vaccine - Russia's Sputnik V - for emergency use. 









"Hundreds Of Oxygen Concentrators, Ventilators Sent To India," Says UK


The United Kingdom on Sunday said it was sending life-saving medical equipment to India - including ventilators and oxygen concentrators - as the country fights a devastating second Covid wave that has seen the active caseload jump to 27 lakh




www.ndtv.com


----------



## SQ8

Expecting the anti-US sentiment on Indian social media to do 180 by end of today.

Lessons for Pakistanis, caucuses, economics and simple understanding of the US system made this happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Uncensored

*US National Security Advisor Jake Sullivan spoke to his Indian counterpart, Ajit Doval, to discuss possible aid from his country as India fights a devastating Covid wave*





SII's Covishield is one of two Covid vaccines in use in India at this time (File) 

*New Delhi: *
The United States will "immediately" make available sources of raw materials required to scale up production of the Covishield coronavirus vaccine - of which there is a critical shortage as India fights daily new cases of over three lakh and an active caseload of nearly 27 lakh.

US National Security Advisor Jake Sullivan spoke to his Indian counterpart, Ajit Doval, on Sunday to confirm this, and also that his country had "identified supplies of therapeutics, rapid diagnostic test kits, ventilators and PPE suits that will (also) be made immediately available to India".

The US is also "pursuing options to provide oxygen and related supplies on an urgent basis" to help India overcome a shortage that has endangered the lives of thousands of both Covid-positive patients and those fighting other diseases.

"Just as India sent assistance to the United States as our hospitals were strained early in the pandemic, the United States is determined to help India in its time of need," the US said.

The White House statement, however, did not mention sending surplus vaccines, as a backlash grows over the fate of a stockpile of some 30 million doses - of the AstraZeneca-Oxford University drug that the Serum Institute makes in India as Covishield - that not been approved for use.

Earlier today US Congressman, a Democrat from Illinois, made an appeal on those grounds.


The United States' offer of help on sourcing raw materials for vaccine production comes after appeals from Serum Institute CEO Adar Poonawalla, whose Pune facility manufactures Covishield.

Last week Mr Poonawalla tweeted tagging President Joe Biden and asked him to lift an embargo on the export of raw materials. Imposed in February the "short-term embargo", according to The Washington Post, was to ensure US pharma giant Pfizer had resources to produce its vaccine.

That was after Pfizer - from whom the US has ordered several hundred million shots - said it was having difficulties meeting delivery deadlines.

The Serum Institute is the world's largest vaccine manufacturer and a key player in the production of enough doses to protect a large portion of the global population against the COVID-19 virus.

It is also, as of now, the principal supplier of Covid vaccines for the Indian government - to whom Bharat Biotech is supplying Covaxin - and which is reportedly facing a critical vaccine shortage just as a deadly new wave of infections sweep the country.

Starting next Saturday India has opened vaccination to everyone over 18 - including 101 crore people in the 18-44 group that were so far excluded, making any potential shortage a nightmare scenario.


The US' offer of help also comes hours after the United Kingdom said it was sending life-saving medical equipment to India - including ventilators and oxygen concentrators.

The first shipment is expected to reach Delhi early Tuesday, with more scheduled for the coming week. In total, nine containers carrying over 600 pieces - including 495 oxygen concentrators, 120 non-invasive ventilators and 20 manual ventilators - will be sent.

Hours before that the European Union also promised to help India in its fight to contain a wave of infections that has brought an already-creaking health infrastructure to its knees.

India reported 3.49 lakh new cases in 24 hours on Sunday morning - adding to the 3.46 recorded Saturday, the 3.32 lakh on Friday and the 3.14 lakh on Thursday.

The frightening surge has left hospitals overflowing, and oxygen and medicines in very short supply.

The week-long oxygen crisis in Delhi - where at least 50 patients died Friday alone due to supply issues - has grabbed much of the headlines, but the situation is as dire in other parts of the country.

The surge in cases in India, experts have said, is likely the result of more aggressive strains in circulation, in addition to people's laxity in following Covid-appropriate protocols.


Prime Minister Narendra Modi, whose government has been criticised for failing to anticipate and plan for this wave of infections, has held multiple meetings over the past week.

_*With input from AFP*_









Will Send Raw Material "Urgently Required" For Covishield, Says US


The United States will "immediately" make available sources of raw materials required to scale up production of the Covishield coronavirus vaccine - of which there is a critical shortage as India fights daily new cases over over three lakh




www.ndtv.com


----------



## Last starfighter

Hai ho pritti Patel and rishi sunak


----------



## Uncensored

The oxygen will be used at the COVID-19 hospitals being run by Armed Forces Medical Service (AFMS) across the country. 





Amidst the surge in COVID-19 cases and the rise in hospitalised patients because of the infection, many states and hospitals are facing a scarcity of medical oxygen. 


The Defence Ministry on Friday said it will airlift 23 mobile oxygen generation plants from Germany to augment the supply of medical oxygen amidst a shortage in the country because of the rising COVID-19 cases.

The oxygen will be used at the COVID-19 hospitals being run by Armed Forces Medical Service (AFMS) across the country.

"23 mobile oxygen generation plants are being airlifted from Germany. Armed Forces Medical Service has decided to import oxygen generation plants and containers from Germany to cater to the shortage," the Defence Ministry said in a statement.

The oxygen generating plants are expected to arrive within a week. "Each plant has a capacity to produce 40 litres of oxygen per minute and 2,400 litres an hour. At this rate, it can cater to 20-25 patients round the clock. The advantage of these plants is that they are easily portable," the ministry added.


Amidst the surge in COVID-19 cases and the rise in hospitalised patients because of the infection, many states and hospitals are facing a scarcity of medical oxygen. The country reported 3,32,730 new COVID-19 cases and 2,263 deaths because of the infection in the preceding 24 hours as of Friday morning.

AFMS is running the COVID-19 hospitals set up by the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO). One such hospital in Delhi with 250 beds has already been set up, while a hospital in Patna with 500 beds has also started operations. The number of beds in the Delhi hospital is being increased to 500, while a 450-bed hospital in Lucknow, a 750-bed hospital in Varanasi and a 900-bed hospital in Ahmedabad have also been set up.

Military hospitals that cater to serving personnel, their dependents and ex-servicemen are also packed with coronavirus patients.

Efforts are also being made to increase the capacity of Army's Base Hospital in Delhi, India Today quoted sources as saying. The hospital was turned into an exclusive COVID care hospital on Thursday and the number of oxygen beds, currently at 258, will be increased in the next few days.









COVID-19: Defence Ministry to airlift 23 oxygen plants from Germany


The oxygen will be used at the COVID-19 hospitals being run by Armed Forces Medical Service (AFMS) across the country.




www.businesstoday.in


----------



## Imran Khan

Ghost Hobbit said:


> It takes 10 days for the symptoms to start appearing. You will have to pay the price for this. If you had immedeately cracked down on them, isolated them you could have contained it. Instead you let them roam around and rummage around free to infect all and sundry. Corona has shown no evidence of not punishing this behavior.
> 
> View attachment 737393


you have love letter bro from NCOC



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386482991027851266

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghost Hobbit

Imran Khan said:


> you have love letter bro from NCOC
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386482991027851266



I'm too worldly to believe that none of the people in that horrible congregation had COVID.


----------



## Imran Khan

Ghost Hobbit said:


> I'm too worldly to believe that none of the people in that horrible congregation had COVID.


and nothing is depend on your believes


----------



## Bilal.

Imran Khan said:


> and nothing is depend on your believes


Isne count-down bhi bandh kerdi hai. Alhamdolillah

T minus 3 pe iski ginti bandh ho gai.



Ghost Hobbit said:


> T minus 3 days







__





Pakistan may soon face similar situation to India if current trend continues: Imran


Really? Give me address of vaccination center in pindi, I'd go there first Thing tomorrow morning. I don't know about Pindi. Two vaccination centers in Lahore were closed due to insufficient people. There was hardly anyone there on my Father's second and my Mother's first jab. The government...



defence.pk

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Krptonite

Reichsmarschall said:


> Since yesterday I've been seeing countless posts from arrogant Indians like @colonel rajesh @Ghost Hobbit etc who have been ridiculing edhi foundation claiming India doesn't need ambulances from Pakistan. However below video tells a very different story. Indians need to put aside ego for a moment and accept that their country is a giant failure whose chances of survival are next to nothing without accepting aid from well off neighboring countries.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/librandu/comments/mxdyps


It was a warm gesture on GoPs and Pakistanis part to offer aid in our time of need. It speaks highly of their moral fibre. It's common sense to thank and reserve that aid for a time when it's needed. Indian citizen lives take priority over any brinksmanship any day.

It's regrettable that even if help from Pakistan did arrive, it would not change the nature of the tragedy unfolding before us. The problems are political and logistical in nature rather than a question of capability. Foresight and planning would have been able to blunt this wave.

We do not wish this tragedy on anyone, loved ones near and dear are being taken before their time and if our example is anything to be learnt from, I implore all the members on the other side of the fence to step up their vigil and start preparing for a worse case scenario.
Personally I'd rather everyone was prepared to deal with it and not use it than deal with it being unprepared.

May god have mercy on all of us.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan

Bilal. said:


> Isne count-down bhi bandh kerdi hai. Alhamdolillah
> 
> T minus 3 pe iski ginti bandh ho gai.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan may soon face similar situation to India if current trend continues: Imran
> 
> 
> Really? Give me address of vaccination center in pindi, I'd go there first Thing tomorrow morning. I don't know about Pindi. Two vaccination centers in Lahore were closed due to insufficient people. There was hardly anyone there on my Father's second and my Mother's first jab. The government...
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk


it was his wish . but reality seems otherwise pakistan is comming out from 3rd wave . only eid is critical and then we will declare real out of third wave .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xyxmt

why are we even care about India let them worry about it as we have enough of our worries. Their COVID budget is bigger than Pakistan's entire budget and some


----------



## Saiful Islam

Pakistanis are giving people, their hearts are big as well as their pockets. I personally know many Briton pakistanis that have donated loads and loads of ambulances to Pakistanis as well as other types of aids

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Song Hong

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386365020292804610

Reactions: Like Like:
16 | Love Love:
5


----------



## Jobless Jack

Irony 

How Modi G was bad mouthing the Chinese only a few months ago. 

Now the Chinese are saving his career.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
6


----------



## Song Hong

Fortunately many Indians are still grateful.


----------



## Daghalodi

Thankyou China.

Indian Trolls on PDF. Just die of shame

Reactions: Like Like:
10 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Vapnope

@Bambi @Ghost Hobbit
@VkdIndian

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IblinI

Saw this post while watching the movie “The thin red line” and listening to this hymm.
shine of the humanity.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daghalodi

@Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avatar

Thanks China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Krptonite

Song Hong said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386365020292804610


Credit where credit is due.

A most heartfelt thanks to GoC for helping us in our time of need.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## grey boy 2

I got this news couple of days ago from my white Indian buddy from HK, good news
Sometimes a small nice gesture will goes a long way
You sent us doctors in world war 2 when we're desperate and now we shall return your favours in kind
Best wishes from 





Yahoo Search - Web Search


The search engine that helps you find exactly what you\'re looking for. Find the most relevant information, video, images, and answers from all across the Web.




in.news.yahoo.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HAIDER

Jobless Jack said:


> Irony
> 
> How Modi G was bad mouthing the Chinese only a few months ago.
> 
> Now the Chinese are saving his career.


thook ka.........

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Ghost Hobbit

well. good.


----------



## Uncensored

On Sunday, India recorded a new daily high of 349,691 coronavirus cases and 2,767 deaths — the worst toll since the start of the pandemic. 

"India has been calling for a temporary waiver on vaccine patents to allow more countries to manufacture jabs and accelerate their rollout. India's longtime rival, Pakistan, has also offered to deliver medical supplies following a recent thaw in relations between the nuclear-armed neighbors. "As a gesture of solidarity with the people of India in the wake of the current wave of COVID-19, Pakistan has offered to provide relief support to India including ventilators," the Foreign Ministry said in a statement late on Saturday. 

The 349,691 coronavirus cases reported in India on Sunday mark a new global single-day record. The country has more than 16.9 million infections in total, behind only the United States. As well as the country's health care system reaching breaking point, crematoriums and burial grounds have been overwhelmed with dead bodies. Delhi, the country's hardest-hit city, on Sunday extended its weeklong lockdown as hospitals struggled with a shortage of beds and oxygen supplies. "We have decided to extend the lockdown by one week ... The havoc of corona[virus] continues and there is no respite. Everyone is in favor of extending the lockdown," Delhi Chief Minister Arvind Kejriwal said in a video statement. Some 192,311 people have died of the coronavirus in India so far, although experts say the toll is likely a huge undercount. Suspected cases are typically not included and many deaths have been attributed to underlying conditions."

Wonder why now India needs the world's help, when a few weeks ago they were gloating and claiming they had smashed the virus.

What a disgusting country,


----------



## Vikki

Than


Song Hong said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386365020292804610


Thanks China but why isnt this on any news website or tv channel on India..i checked everywhere...nobody is covering it...bad.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Beast

Daghalodi said:


> Thankyou China.
> 
> Indian Trolls on PDF. Just die of shame


@Jackdaws 

Thank you China!


----------



## GiantPanda

Vikki said:


> Than
> Thanks China but why isnt this on any news website or tv channel on India..i checked everywhere...nobody is covering it...bad.



That would counter the narrative of the current Indian administration that China is the enemy -- even dancing Indians on Tik Tok is evil because software is Chinese. So not hard to understand why it is not covered.

In the end, everyone is fighting to stop the virus. If it is not stopped in India and everywhere else then it'll keep coming back.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## prashantazazel

Appreciated!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VkdIndian

@Vapnope.

Appears that policy makers are more level headed than some us here including me.
Better tomorrow can be achieved if ghosts of past can be buried to have a new start.

Thanks China.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakSword

Vikki said:


> Than
> Thanks China but why isnt this on any news website or tv channel on India..i checked everywhere...nobody is covering it...bad.


You media tows the line of your government that still doesn't want to let go of its role in Quad.. that planned to use you as a cannon fodder against China.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magra

Covid is a common enemy of all humanity. Good that we are rising above our personal feuds at this time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

Big THANK YOU to China...
GOI should acknowledge it and should thank them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JackTheRipper

Song Hong said:


> View attachment 737566



How they think US is their friend ? US is just a trade partner.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zee-shaun

Thank you China. Where as US and many other western countries are piling up the vaccine, China is helping all over the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GiantPanda

If China has already airlifted 800 and then sending 10K more then it is huge. 

India just got 318 from the US and it is big news.








Air India flight with 318 oxygen concentrators from New York reaches India


Air India on Monday brought 328 oxygen concentrators to India from the United States. The oxygen concentrators were flown from New York to New Delhi by Air India.




www.indiatoday.in





My guess is even those 318 from the US are probably originally Chinese. I read that over 90% are made entirely in China or includes components made in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2

My dear Indian friends, don't be shy, come forward and sincerely request for a "FULL PACKAGE HELP" from China, just think about it, who else is more battle tested and sucessfully in dealing with Covid-19 and happened to be your next door neighbour? 
Now don't forget to thanks me for putting "money in your pocket" PERIOD


----------



## BON PLAN

Song Hong said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386365020292804610


If true it's a valuable effort.


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

*China has acts like a real 21st Century civilization and is magnanimous towards India although India News Media have been fabricating lies and propaganda to badmouth her in coercion with USA.  *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leishangthem

Vikki said:


> Than
> Thanks China but why isnt this on any news website or tv channel on India..i checked everywhere...nobody is covering it...bad.


It's not their English speaking colonial overlords so.
Biden admin doesn't seem to like pro trump modi rule and their hyper right-wing supporter.


----------



## vi-va

*India ready to save world with 2 locally made vaccines: Modi*








PM Narendra Modi: India ready to save world with 2 locally made vaccines | India News - Times of India


India News: India is ready to help protect the world with not one but two ‘Made in India’ coronavirus vaccines, PM Narendra Modi said on Saturday as he asserted t




timesofindia.indiatimes.com


----------



## Ghost Hobbit

vi-va said:


> *India ready to save world with 2 locally made vaccines: Modi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM Narendra Modi: India ready to save world with 2 locally made vaccines | India News - Times of India
> 
> 
> India News: India is ready to help protect the world with not one but two ‘Made in India’ coronavirus vaccines, PM Narendra Modi said on Saturday as he asserted t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> timesofindia.indiatimes.com



We already saved the world by not letting loose a pandemic by an incompetently managed lab and hiding it


----------



## Areesh

vi-va said:


> *India ready to save world with 2 locally made vaccines: Modi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM Narendra Modi: India ready to save world with 2 locally made vaccines | India News - Times of India
> 
> 
> India News: India is ready to help protect the world with not one but two ‘Made in India’ coronavirus vaccines, PM Narendra Modi said on Saturday as he asserted t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> timesofindia.indiatimes.com



This clown with such grandiose statements f*cked it up for India

But he or his party would win next elections too

All he needs is more Islamophobia and another Pulwama type thingy right before elections

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

*China vows assistance for India to fight COVID-19 surge*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StraightEdge

Don't expect this news on WION


----------



## grey boy 2

IN-2030 said:


> India had provided mask, medical supplies etc in Feb 2020 and that was free of cost...now Indian companies are procuring from HONGKONG so what is so shame about it!! Thank you HONGKONG
> BTW We are not getting underwear masks...


You're most welcome from a native Hongkonger stand point, we're all bussiness minded, money has no nationality to us however we don't take credits thats not our's
Those "oxygen concentrators" are from China fill with what? i don't know, its anybody guess, high risk high return? NO?
Oh, did that huge load of "used undi-masks" from your last order satisfy your need? hopefully yes as No complaint has been filed so far so good, right?
Btw, your coming order of "Used kotex facial masks is on its way" once again, satifactory guaranteed as always, thanks for your bussiness archa


----------



## Beast

Jackdaws said:


> We are very happy that a country whose citizens have been given refuge in India for decades is finally giving something in return. Good on you China.


They are now running away from India becos of attack of 2nd covid-19 wave....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## tower9

Song Hong said:


> Fortunately many Indians are still grateful.
> 
> View attachment 737566
> 
> 
> View attachment 737567
> 
> 
> View attachment 737568
> 
> 
> View attachment 737569


If Indians could see the real China instead of the carricature that their hate filled media parrots, they’d realize the value and logic of building good ties with China and learning from China’s experience in development.


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

It was inevitable. When world economic organizations were talking about indian double digit growth, i was the one on the forum which predicteda worst covid wave in india. Indians didnt prepared, they were trying to defend false ego.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## StraightEdge

This news in very worrying - 
China's airline suspends cargo flights bringing medical supplies to India | Business Standard News (business-standard.com)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

StraightEdge said:


> This news in very worrying -
> China's airline suspends cargo flights bringing medical supplies to India | Business Standard News (business-standard.com)


Soon Y-20 will need to airlift supplier to india if india want our help. I can sympathetize private sector since they want to make money only and reduces their crew risk to mutant variants. Increase of price is necessary.


----------



## Jackdaws

Beast said:


> They are now running away from India becos of attack of 2nd covid-19 wave....


Not really. Maybe that's the narrative being spun in China to prevent more Chinese refugees from coming to India.


----------



## beijingwalker

*U.S. Sends Equipment—but Not Vaccine Doses—to India*
The United States will lift a ban on exporting vaccine raw materials and provide financing to boost domestic production.
BY COLM QUINN | APRIL 26, 2021, 6:12 AM


India’s coronavirus surge shows no signs of abating, as the country’s daily infections set a new world record for the fifth day running. Over a million more Indians have contracted the virus over the past three days, according to official figures, although the true count is likely higher.

As India’s crisis deepens, the United States has belatedly decided to lend a hand. In an apparent U-turn, the Biden administration is now planning to send vaccine raw materials, COVID-19 testing kits, and other medical equipment to India which had previously been subject to an export ban under the Defense Production Act. It will also provide financing to increase India’s domestic production of vaccines.

The move is a departure from the administration’s more ambivalent tone last week. On Thursday, State Department spokesman Ned Price, when responding to a question about whether the United States would lift the export ban, said that the U.S. vaccination drive came first. His remark that “it’s in the interests of the rest of the world to see Americans vaccinated,” was met with particular anger and scorn in India.


*Vaccine hoarding.* Although Washington has bowed to pressure on providing materials critical to vaccine production and medical treatment, the Biden administration is still holding tight to U.S. vaccine stocks. With 1.2 billion vaccine doses purchased, the United States has enough vaccine to cover its population twice over (without even considering the 1.3 billion doses it has the option to buy, according to a count by the Duke University Global Health Innovation Center). As the _Washington Post_ reports, the bulging stock of U.S. vaccines is becoming a source of resentment among poorer nations.

*Pharma fears.* Even as drug makers secure hefty contracts, they remain nervous that the Biden administration may disrupt booming business by backing an intellectual property waiver on vaccines at the World Trade Organization. In a sign of the times, pharmaceutical lobbyists have warned lawmakers of the supposed dangers of lifesaving mRNA technology getting into Chinese and Russian hands, according to the _Financial Times_. The office of the U.S. Trade Representative has yet to change the U.S. position, but said it is “evaluating the efficacy” of the waiver proposal.

As a _New York Times_ editorial laid out on Sunday, the White House may be one of the only voices strong enough to pull back some of the excesses of the pharmaceutical giants. A recent Bureau of Investigative Journalism report highlights accusations that Pfizer has been “bullying” Latin American governments into putting up embassy buildings, military bases, and other sovereign assets as liability cover against any future legal cases—leading to delays in some vaccine deals.










U.S. Sends Equipment—but Not Vaccine Doses—to India


The United States will lift a ban on exporting vaccine raw materials and provide financing to boost domestic production.




foreignpolicy.com


----------



## GiantPanda

IN-2030 said:


> India had provided mask, medical supplies etc in Feb 2020 and that was free of cost...now Indian companies are procuring from HONGKONG so what is so shame about it!! Thank you HONGKONG
> BTW We are not getting underwear masks...



Hong Kong is all stock markets and financials. Hardly anything is actually made there. Certainly not O2 concentrators. Those are made in China. The ones coming from the West are also most likely Chinese made or have Chinese parts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Air Wolf

Good....so within few days/months the valiant indians after getting refreshed by breathing oxygen from these Chinese oxygen concentrators will be fully ready for the next quad meeting to discuss effective strategy for defeating China.


----------



## Salza

Lol irony and shame for India

Modi used to call India as pharmcy of the world with assemble in India vaccine centers now even don't have a face to ask for a help directly so asking it via different CEOs and their diplomatic missions to other countries


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

Jackdaws said:


> We are very happy that a country whose citizens have been given refuge in India for decades is finally giving something in return. Good on you China.


  
_So in your opinion, China should give a pat in head to India for housing these escaped criminals, the former serf masters and now demand a ransom. They were assisted by CIA. 

Many of us are wondering, why didn't India send them to USA or back home to China?
Some of their kids born in India even serve as scout for the Indian Army. 

Strange logic. Perhaps China should return India a favour for your insurgents in India. _

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jackdaws

CAPRICORN-88 said:


> _So in your opinion, China should give a pat in head to India for housing these escaped criminals, the former serf masters and now demand a ransom. They were assisted by CIA.
> 
> Many of us are wondering, why didn't India send them to USA or back home to China?
> Some of their kids born in India even serve as scout for the Indian Army.
> 
> Strange logic. Perhaps China should return India a favour for your insurgents in India. _


Escaped criminals? Why don't you take India to the ICJ then? 

The democratic, civilized world sees them as persecuted people. We don't have a problem if persecuted Chinese citizens seek refuge in India.


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

Jackdaws said:


> Escaped criminals? Why don't you take India to the ICJ then?
> 
> The democratic, civilized world sees them as persecuted people. We don't have a problem if persecuted Chinese citizens seek refuge in India.



Proof that they are Chinese citizens? They're stateless or Indian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

I thought Hindustan will use her indi-genius Teja technology to fulfill Oxygen requirements, but looks like Teja is just poster boy in this case as well.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Jackdaws

FairAndUnbiased said:


> Proof that they are Chinese citizens? They're stateless or Indian.


That's like saying German Jews who sought refuge in USA during the Holocaust were either American or Stateless.


----------



## UKBengali

Good humanitarian gesture from China.


10,000+ oxygen concentrators is huge and will save thousands of Indians from suffering a horrible death where they suffocate till they die.


----------



## Daghalodi




----------



## Myth_buster_1

How else india will boycott china without much needed "chinese" oxygen.


----------



## My-Analogous

Song Hong said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386365020292804610


Last time i checked, all Indians were boycotting Chinese product. Will they accept the very own Chinese good now?. It is true, hate will have no place in this world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Myth_buster_1

Jackdaws said:


> We are very happy that a country whose citizens have been given refuge in India for decades is finally giving something in return. Good on you China.


Hahaha i c what u did there... so typical.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Myth_buster_1

Jackdaws said:


> Not really. Maybe that's the narrative being spun in China to prevent more Chinese refugees from coming to India.


India is not doing china a favor by feeding its run away snakes. Where as China is helping india save its important citizens.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Uncensored

Sugarcane said:


> I thought Hindustan will use her indi-genius Teja technology to fulfill Oxygen requirements, but looks like Teja is just poster boy in this case as well.



What do you expect for a country like India? Which just lies and cheats and scream from the rooftops about how great they are.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

Jackdaws said:


> Not really. Maybe that's the narrative being spun in China to prevent more Chinese refugees from coming to India.


We should give refuge to some nagas too, Orr some khalistanis? Anyway we offered help because all of us are humans. So just accept it and shut up. There is no need for thanks whatsoever.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Myth_buster_1

Uncensored said:


> What do you expect for a country like India? Which just lies and cheats and scream from the rooftops about how great they are.


The super power status has been postponed to 2030.


----------



## RealNapster

Germany was supposed to be a bad guy after Angela Merkel statement. 

But a good addition to Indian "much needed" resources.


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

Jackdaws said:


> Escaped criminals? Why don't you take India to the ICJ then?
> 
> The democratic, civilized world sees them as persecuted people. We don't have a problem if persecuted Chinese citizens seek refuge in India.



_It just go to shows that Indians like you either don't read or understand history. 

Are they persecuted as alleged?
Panchen Lama, another respected religious leader and of another hats or sects of Lamaism disagreed and in fact died naturally. This is when your propaganda ceased. Even ex-CIA operatives admitted their sins in their memoir. 
I bet you were not even born yet. 

Can't blame you since you are just a victim of endless indoctrination and misguided racism._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

Jackdaws said:


> That's like saying German Jews who sought refuge in USA during the Holocaust were either American or Stateless.



but they were deprived of prior German citizenship.

Per Tibetan claims, they are citizens of a so called 'independent Tibet'. they were never offered nor received PRC citizenship which was only offered to Tibetans in Tibet after the PRC reestablished control. their descendants are also not PRC citizens, since neither their parents were PRC citizens (but rather Tibetan citizens) nor are they born on PRC territory.

thus they are either stateless, or citizens of a Tibet that nobody recognizes (de facto stateless), unless India offered them citizenship. If it did not, and denied them the citizenship they are entitled to per jus solis, then it is actually India that is persecuting them. Indeed, the Indian government admits that they are keeping the Tibetans stateless except for a few born in India.


----------



## onebyone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386853916046856193

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## 8888888888888

As long as they are paying for it.


----------



## Jackdaws

FairAndUnbiased said:


> but they were deprived of prior German citizenship.
> 
> Per Tibetan claims, they are citizens of a so called 'independent Tibet'. they were never offered nor received PRC citizenship which was only offered to Tibetans in Tibet after the PRC reestablished control. their descendants are also not PRC citizens, since neither their parents were PRC citizens (but rather Tibetan citizens) nor are they born on PRC territory.
> 
> thus they are either stateless, or citizens of a Tibet that nobody recognizes (de facto stateless), unless India offered them citizenship. If it did not, and denied them the citizenship they are entitled to per jus solis, then it is actually India that is persecuting them. Indeed, the Indian government admits that they are keeping the Tibetans stateless except for a few born in India.


Just like a stateless German refugee acquiring American citizenship doesn't mean he is no longer a "German refugee" ; similarly a stateless Chinese acquiring some other citizenship doesn't mean he is not a Chinese refugee. Next you will tell me Rohingyas are not Burmese refugees if they are "stateless". People flee persecution because of such brutal regimes stripping away their citizenship and dignity.


CAPRICORN-88 said:


> _It just go to shows that Indians like you either don't read or understand history.
> 
> Are they persecuted as alleged?
> Panchen Lama, another respected religious leader and of another hats or sects of Lamaism disagreed and in fact died naturally. This is when your propaganda ceased. Even ex-CIA operatives admitted their sins in their memoir.
> I bet you were not even born yet.
> 
> Can't blame you since you are just a victim of endless indoctrination and misguided racism._


So you have basically no proof the Chinese refugees in India are "escaped criminals"? Got it.


Myth_buster_1 said:


> India is not doing china a favor by feeding its run away snakes. Where as China is helping india save its important citizens.


It is very unfortunate that you think of the Dalai Lama and his followers as snakes. To us they are persecuted Chinese citizens who have left everything behind in their homeland merely to survive.


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

Jackdaws said:


> Just like a stateless German refugee acquiring American citizenship doesn't mean he is no longer a "German refugee" ; similarly a stateless Chinese acquiring some other citizenship doesn't mean he is not a Chinese refugee. Next you will tell me Rohingyas are not Burmese refugees if they are "stateless". People flee persecution because of such brutal regimes stripping away their citizenship and dignity.
> 
> So you have basically no proof the Chinese refugees in India are "escaped criminals"? Got it.
> 
> It is very unfortunate that you think of the Dalai Lama and his followers as snakes. To us they are persecuted Chinese citizens who have left everything behind in their homeland merely to survive.



But the Tibetans regard themselves as Tibetan citizens of the Central Tibetan Administration, not PRC citizens. There is no Rohingya government nor was there a German Jewish government. There is a Tibetan government - albeit one that was defeated and has no recognition outside of India.

Nobody on this planet except you regards them as Chinese citizens. Chinese government doesn't, foreign governments don't, Tibetans themselves don't. Unfortunately you don't have the legal or moral authority to issue citizenship.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

Jackdaws said:


> We are very happy that a country whose citizens have been given refuge in India for decades is finally giving something in return. Good on you China.


Look who's talking, Indians the "Undisputed refugees export Champion" on the planet earth talk about refugees must be side effect from over dose of your "indigenous cola" 
Now let me bring you back to the reality in the real world













Indian Citizens Are Top Asylum Seekers, Says Report







www.outlookindia.com


























Spike in asylum seekers: Hong Kong raises issue with India


Hong Kong immigration records revealed that 46 per cent of claimants were smuggled in, while 47 per cent entered as visitors but overstayed.




indianexpress.com




with-india-2775429/
Don't forget to bow to your savior for providing VIP treatment to your countrymen 








__





About Refugees — Branches of Hope







branchesofhope.org.hk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jackdaws

FairAndUnbiased said:


> But the Tibetans regard themselves as Tibetan citizens of the Central Tibetan Administration, not PRC citizens. There is no Rohingya government nor was there a German Jewish government. There is a Tibetan government - albeit one that was defeated and has no recognition outside of India.
> 
> Nobody on this planet except you regards them as Chinese citizens. Chinese government doesn't, foreign governments don't, Tibetans themselves don't. Unfortunately you don't have the legal or moral authority to issue citizenship.


Absolutely untrue - looks like more myths spun by the Communist regime to prevent Chinese refugees from moving to India 









Tibetan refugees unhappy with Chinese nationality


Around 400 Tibetans gathered in the Swiss capital Bern to commemorate the 1959 uprising against Chinese forces in Lhasa. They also expressed anger at being categorised as Chinese nationals by the authorities. As of June 2015, all refugees from Tibet are automatically assigned a Chinese...




www.swissinfo.ch






Even Switzerland recognizes them as Chinese citizens. 

Unfortunately, you can deny it all you like because it doesn't matter. The democratic, civilized world see them as Chinese refugees.


----------



## ChinaToday

Jackdaws said:


> Escaped criminals? Why don't you take India to the ICJ then?
> 
> The democratic, civilized world sees them as persecuted people. We don't have a problem if persecuted Chinese citizens seek refuge in India.


There you go I was right you are a Tibetan refugee living in India , oh by the way how is your leader the Rolex watches and Gucci shoes lover the almighty Dalailama doing these days 😁is he doing anything to help at the moment or busy online shopping for LV bags LMAO

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Jackdaws

grey boy 2 said:


> Look who's talking, Indians the "Undisputed refugees export Champion" on the planet earth talk about refugees must be side effect from over dose of your "indigenous cola"
> Now let me bring you back to the reality in the real world
> View attachment 737865
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indian Citizens Are Top Asylum Seekers, Says Report
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.outlookindia.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 737859
> 
> View attachment 737861
> 
> View attachment 737860
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spike in asylum seekers: Hong Kong raises issue with India
> 
> 
> Hong Kong immigration records revealed that 46 per cent of claimants were smuggled in, while 47 per cent entered as visitors but overstayed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> indianexpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with-india-2775429/
> Don't forget to bow to your savior for providing VIP treatment to your countrymen
> View attachment 737863
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About Refugees — Branches of Hope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> branchesofhope.org.hk


Give me absolute numbers. There are 100000 Chinese refugees in India who because of Indian largesse have been given refuge. If some Indians are applying for asylum in China - let me know how many have been granted.

What Communist propaganda states is laughable and irrelevant in the democratic, civilized world


ChinaToday said:


> There you go I was right you are a Tibetan refugee living in India , oh by the way how is your leader the Rolex watches and Gucci shoes lover the almighty Dalailama doing these days 😁is he doing anything to help at the moment or busy online shopping for LV bags LMAO


Lol. There you go - you are the one whose refugee application was rejected by the Indian Embassy. How many times now? Don't lose heart - keep trying. Hahahahaha


----------



## grey boy 2

Jackdaws said:


> Give me absolute numbers. There are 100000 Chinese refugees in India who because of Indian largesse have been given refuge. If some Indians are applying for asylum in China - let me know how many have been granted.


 WAKE UP, my dear little Indian man, "ITS 2021 NOW ain't 1959" anymore
The "FACTS" is that your poor country men keep rushing in China "NOW and Counting" begging for "asylum" to become "PRESTIGE REFUGEES" here like there's no tomorrow not the way around lol 













Refugee Union


Refugee Union




www.refugeeunion.org

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Char

Jackdaws said:


> We are very happy that a country whose citizens have been given refuge in India for decades is finally giving something in return. Good on you China.



You are a dead duck whose mouth is still hard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Jobless Jack said:


> Irony
> 
> How Modi G was bad mouthing the Chinese only a few months ago.
> 
> Now the Chinese are saving his career.


Tbh many Modi and RSS supporters still cannot accept the fact that Pakistan and China is giving oxygen. I personally talked to multiple BJP and RSS supporters who claim that India has enough oxygen and Pakistan and China is simply playing publicity stunt. Moreover they also claim that media is conspiring against Modi government by spreading false news about oxygen crisis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

Char said:


> You are a dead duck whose mouth is still hard.


Forgive the poor little Indian boy who's just trying hard to do damage control for his "bruised ego"
How will one feel when you're desperate for "HELP" from your targeted enemy? "IT HURT" lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vapnope

Jackdaws said:


> We are very happy that a country whose citizens have been given refuge in India for decades is finally giving something in return. Good on you China.


Did China ask you to keep these refugees? You are free to send them wherever you want just like you did to Rohingyas. Your comment makes no sense at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

Jackdaws said:


> Absolutely untrue - looks like more myths spun by the Communist regime to prevent Chinese refugees from moving to India
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tibetan refugees unhappy with Chinese nationality
> 
> 
> Around 400 Tibetans gathered in the Swiss capital Bern to commemorate the 1959 uprising against Chinese forces in Lhasa. They also expressed anger at being categorised as Chinese nationals by the authorities. As of June 2015, all refugees from Tibet are automatically assigned a Chinese...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.swissinfo.ch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even Switzerland recognizes them as Chinese citizens.
> 
> Unfortunately, you can deny it all you like because it doesn't matter. The democratic, civilized world see them as Chinese refugees.



this is an administrative label for country of origin, not citizenship. only the country issuing citizenship can recognize citizenship. no country can grant citizenship of another country to a person without the consent of the granted country.

they will not be recognized as citizens by the only country that matters on Chinese citizenship issues: China.


Vapnope said:


> Did China asked you to keep these refugees? You are free to send them wherever you want just like you did to Rohingyas. Your comment makes no sense at all.



they are legally citizens of Tibet. Proof.

it just so happens that their government of Tibet controls no territory in Tibet and is wholy funded by India.


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

grey boy 2 said:


> Look who's talking, Indians the "Undisputed refugees export Champion" on the planet earth talk about refugees must be side effect from over dose of your "indigenous cola"
> Now let me bring you back to the reality in the real world
> View attachment 737865
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indian Citizens Are Top Asylum Seekers, Says Report
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.outlookindia.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 737859
> 
> View attachment 737861
> 
> View attachment 737860
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spike in asylum seekers: Hong Kong raises issue with India
> 
> 
> Hong Kong immigration records revealed that 46 per cent of claimants were smuggled in, while 47 per cent entered as visitors but overstayed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> indianexpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with-india-2775429/
> Don't forget to bow to your savior for providing VIP treatment to your countrymen
> View attachment 737863
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About Refugees — Branches of Hope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> branchesofhope.org.hk



Even though 4000 HKD is small compared to wages in China, it is an astronomical sum to Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChinaToday

Jackdaws said:


> Give me absolute numbers. There are 100000 Chinese refugees in India who because of Indian largesse have been given refuge. If some Indians are applying for asylum in China - let me know how many have been granted.
> 
> What Communist propaganda states is laughable and irrelevant in the democratic, civilized world
> 
> Lol. There you go - you are the one whose refugee application was rejected by the Indian Embassy. How many times now? Don't lose heart - keep trying. Hahahahaha


Hahaha silly fool why would I want to apply to live in a covid infected sh@t hole india.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Invicta

I fail to understand the narrative here, Doctors from India and other countries are here not out of the kindness of their hearts but to earn good money, they are quick to question UK government why don't they use this occasion and this energy to question Modi.
1- Why are there no nightingale hospitals in India?
2- Why was Kumbh Mela allowed to go ahead?
3- Why did the political rallies not stopped?
4- Why was India sleeping while the rest of the world including UK was making contingency arrangements?

A body of 6,000 doctors in the UK of Indian origin has written to Boris Johnson requesting further medical equipment be sent to India as a "matter of urgency". 

The British Association of Physicians of Indian Origin (BAPIO) is now taking matters into its own hands as it believes the UK government's delivery of aid was "minuscule and a drop in the ocean".

It told the prime minister that "Britain should do more", as India faces a lack of medical supplies to keep coronavirus patients alive.
On Sunday, the UK sent more than 600 pieces of vital medical equipment which included ventilators and oxygen concentrator devices and the prime minister vowed he would do whatever he can to support India.

However, Dr. JS Bamrah from BAPIO told Sky News: "The UK governments have made what is a very slow start and their commitment is clearly not going to be enough.

"We need them to help more, urgently.
"There are nightingale hospitals empty and vacated now, there will be a lot of equipment lying around not being used.
"It would not be beyond the wit and strength of the government to partner with India and fly out nightingale hospitals."
With India struggling and minimal resources being sent, the group of doctors is assisting medics in India by offering triage of patients over video calls, as well as assessing COVID patient's CT scans and offering advice to intensive care doctors.

They're also in conversation with the NHS to acquire and ship any surplus medical equipment to India.

Dr Bamrah added: "There are a whole lot of Indian doctors here with strong ties to India, we feel helpless because we can't go there to help on wards, in ICUs on the streets.

"The situation is dire so it's why we are working with the Indian High Commission to fill the areas of most need. We have a moral obligation to help out where we can, that's what we're trained to do."

With India now on the travel red list and flights to the country out of the UK limited, many relatives in Britain are worried and scared about the situation.

Dr Samir Shah's father was admitted into an intensive care unit in Mumbai on Monday evening.

Speaking to Sky News from his home in Manchester, he said how worried he was about his father's health.

He said: "It's scary, it's frightening, it's grim what is happening there. I am helpless as a son and as a doctor.

"I'm sad, I'm disappointed that I can't be there with him at this time. I'm in contact, but he's dropping in and out of consciousness. It's one of the hardest difficulties I've had to deal with."

Mahendra Shah is 76 years old and as of Monday afternoon was on precious oxygen and medication to treat the virus, but his health deteriorated and he was moved to the intensive care unit where supplies are diminishing.

Dr Shah said: "It's heartbreaking and that's an understatement. I know he is strong, but I just wish I was there with him. This is a humanitarian crisis, the government here may have done a bit, but really it is a drop in the ocean and the ocean is vast.

"I'm seriously worried about lack of supplies, it's nothing like I've ever seen in my lifetime. It's like a war out there. There is fear amongst all my family in India."

Charities and the Indian community in the UK are also now rallying together to provide support to India.

On Monday the organisation Khalsa Aid, which has workers on the ground assisting people in the country, appealed to British citizens to provide oxygen concentrators which it says it will ship to India as soon as possible.

Ravi Singh, cihef executive, told Sky News: "We've seen in our own country how we've struggled.

"If it wasn't for the wonderful NHS we would have struggled even more.
"There is no such system in India.

"They've been overwhelmed, the system has collapsed and it's an absolute nightmare.

"We need to join hands. This isn't about politics it's about saving lives."









COVID-19: UK government has not done enough to help India, say doctors


Boris Johnson sent medical supplies to India on 25 April but doctors in the UK say that more needs to be done.




news.sky.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dalit

Is this the same India that takes a swipe at Pakistan for receiving aid from other nations?

Reactions: Like Like:
14 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Jackdaws

grey boy 2 said:


> WAKE UP, my dear little Indian man, "ITS 2021 NOW ain't 1959" anymore
> The "FACTS" is that your poor country men keep rushing in China "NOW and Counting" begging for "asylum" to become "PRESTIGE REFUGEES" here like there's no tomorrow not the way around lol
> View attachment 737870
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Refugee Union
> 
> 
> Refugee Union
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.refugeeunion.org


So you can't give actual numbers? Haha


ChinaToday said:


> Hahaha silly fool why would I want to apply to live in a covid infected sh@t hole india.


Ask your fellow 100,000 Chinese refugees in India.... Hahahhaha. Sour grapes. Don't worry - keep applying. Who knows? Your luck might change.


FairAndUnbiased said:


> this is an administrative label for country of origin, not citizenship. only the country issuing citizenship can recognize citizenship. no country can grant citizenship of another country to a person without the consent of the granted country.
> 
> they will not be recognized as citizens by the only country that matters on Chinese citizenship issues: China.
> 
> 
> they are legally citizens of Tibet. Proof.
> 
> it just so happens that their government of Tibet controls no territory in Tibet and is wholy funded by India.


They are refugees from China. Moaning about it based on Mao's Little Red Book and Communist propaganda leaflets isn't going to check facts on ground.


Vapnope said:


> Did China asked you to keep these refugees? You are free to send them wherever you want just like you did to Rohingyas. Your comment makes no sense at all.


Did Germany ask USA to keep Jewish refugees? Of course not. Those fleeing persecution and genocide don't have a choice.


Char said:


> You are a dead duck whose mouth is still hard.


Lol. I guess that's some fortune cookie Communist wisdom which makes no sense in English.


----------



## Invicta

Dalit said:


> Is this the same India that takes a swipe at Pakistan for receiving aid from other nations?


Yes mate the same India that has a space programme, the same India that is building aircraft carriers and wants to become a super power. They need to get their priorities right first before they demand from others.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dalit

Invicta said:


> Yes mate the same India that has a space programme, the same India that is building aircraft carriers and wants to become a super power. They need to get their priorities right first before they demand from others.



You have to understand RSS mindset. They want it all and they want it without questions asked. They believe they are privileged and entitled because they have made a pact with Western powers to contain China. Hence the arrogant attitude. Let's face it. Western powers have propped up India and instilled such misconceptions into Indian minds. Even as we speak Western powers are scrambling after seeing that Modi i.e. their henchman is unable to divert the crisis and manage like a proper leader. Look at how much Western money and effort has gone into propping up India as the best thing human race has ever seen. Western powers must be hoping that by now their brainchild can at least stand on its own two feet and walk. The Western powers have to step in and deliver aid, materials and assistance to save their inept baby Modi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Invicta

Dalit said:


> You have to understand RSS mindset. They want it all and they want it without questions asked. They believe they are privileged because they have made a pact with Western powers to contain China. Hence the arrogant attitude. Let's face it. Western powers have propped up India and instilled such misconceptions into Indian minds. Even as we speak Western powers are scrambling after seeing that Modi i.e. their henchman is unable to divert the crisis and manage like a proper leader. The Western powers have to step in and deliver aid, materials and assistance to save their inept Modi baby.


This article riled me up, I know they are suffering but the cheek to make such demands is reprehensible. UK government has a duty to UK citizens not Indian citizens they have given what they could now move on. 

I don't think western governments would only act like this because of Modi, if this situation happened in Pakistan as well the response would be the same, however the response from Pakistani doctors or diaspora in the UK would not be like the article suggests.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dalit

Invicta said:


> This article riled me up, I know they are suffering but the cheek to make such demands is reprehensible. UK government has a duty to UK citizens not Indian citizens they have given what they could now move on.
> 
> I don't think western governments would only act like this because of Modi, if this situation happened in Pakistan as well the response would be the same, however the response from Pakistani doctors or diaspora in the UK would not be like the article suggests.



Well, we wouldn't be demanding as brazenly as the Indians are. That is for sure. That is because we don't feel entitled. We don't believe the Western nations owe us anything. With India it is different.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Invicta

Dalit said:


> Well, we wouldn't be demanding as brazenly as the Indians are. That is for sure. That is because we don't feel entitled.


Yes exactly this - the entitlement syndrome that pisses me off. They are not doing themselves any favours by acting like this - wannabe blacks.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2

"A Friend in Need is A Friend indeed" in full DISPLAY 











China firmly supports India in fighting COVID-19: Chinese embassy - People's Daily Online


NEW DELHI, April 27 (Xinhua) -- The Chinese government and people firmly support the Indian govern



en.people.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghost Hobbit

Invicta said:


> This article riled me up, I know they are suffering but the cheek to make such demands is reprehensible. UK government has a duty to UK citizens not Indian citizens they have given what they could now move on.
> 
> I don't think western governments would only act like this because of Modi, if this situation happened in Pakistan as well the response would be the same, however the response from Pakistani doctors or diaspora in the UK would not be like the article suggests.





Invicta said:


> I fail to understand the narrative here, Doctors from India and other countries are here not out of the kindness of their hearts but to earn good money, they are quick to question UK government why don't they use this occasion and this energy to question Modi.
> 1- Why are there no nightingale hospitals in India?
> 2- Why was Kumbh Mela allowed to go ahead?
> 3- Why did the political rallies not stopped?
> 4- Why was India sleeping while the rest of the world including UK was making contingency arrangements?
> 
> A body of 6,000 doctors in the UK of Indian origin has written to Boris Johnson requesting further medical equipment be sent to India as a "matter of urgency".
> 
> The British Association of Physicians of Indian Origin (BAPIO) is now taking matters into its own hands as it believes the UK government's delivery of aid was "minuscule and a drop in the ocean".
> 
> It told the prime minister that "Britain should do more", as India faces a lack of medical supplies to keep coronavirus patients alive.
> On Sunday, the UK sent more than 600 pieces of vital medical equipment which included ventilators and oxygen concentrator devices and the prime minister vowed he would do whatever he can to support India.
> 
> However, Dr. JS Bamrah from BAPIO told Sky News: "The UK governments have made what is a very slow start and their commitment is clearly not going to be enough.
> 
> "We need them to help more, urgently.
> "There are nightingale hospitals empty and vacated now, there will be a lot of equipment lying around not being used.
> "It would not be beyond the wit and strength of the government to partner with India and fly out nightingale hospitals."
> With India struggling and minimal resources being sent, the group of doctors is assisting medics in India by offering triage of patients over video calls, as well as assessing COVID patient's CT scans and offering advice to intensive care doctors.
> 
> They're also in conversation with the NHS to acquire and ship any surplus medical equipment to India.
> 
> Dr Bamrah added: "There are a whole lot of Indian doctors here with strong ties to India, we feel helpless because we can't go there to help on wards, in ICUs on the streets.
> 
> "The situation is dire so it's why we are working with the Indian High Commission to fill the areas of most need. We have a moral obligation to help out where we can, that's what we're trained to do."
> 
> With India now on the travel red list and flights to the country out of the UK limited, many relatives in Britain are worried and scared about the situation.
> 
> Dr Samir Shah's father was admitted into an intensive care unit in Mumbai on Monday evening.
> 
> Speaking to Sky News from his home in Manchester, he said how worried he was about his father's health.
> 
> He said: "It's scary, it's frightening, it's grim what is happening there. I am helpless as a son and as a doctor.
> 
> "I'm sad, I'm disappointed that I can't be there with him at this time. I'm in contact, but he's dropping in and out of consciousness. It's one of the hardest difficulties I've had to deal with."
> 
> Mahendra Shah is 76 years old and as of Monday afternoon was on precious oxygen and medication to treat the virus, but his health deteriorated and he was moved to the intensive care unit where supplies are diminishing.
> 
> Dr Shah said: "It's heartbreaking and that's an understatement. I know he is strong, but I just wish I was there with him. This is a humanitarian crisis, the government here may have done a bit, but really it is a drop in the ocean and the ocean is vast.
> 
> "I'm seriously worried about lack of supplies, it's nothing like I've ever seen in my lifetime. It's like a war out there. There is fear amongst all my family in India."
> 
> Charities and the Indian community in the UK are also now rallying together to provide support to India.
> 
> On Monday the organisation Khalsa Aid, which has workers on the ground assisting people in the country, appealed to British citizens to provide oxygen concentrators which it says it will ship to India as soon as possible.
> 
> Ravi Singh, cihef executive, told Sky News: "We've seen in our own country how we've struggled.
> 
> "If it wasn't for the wonderful NHS we would have struggled even more.
> "There is no such system in India.
> 
> "They've been overwhelmed, the system has collapsed and it's an absolute nightmare.
> 
> "We need to join hands. This isn't about politics it's about saving lives."



It must hurt to see Indian origin people exerting such influence for India. You can burn. I can send you burnol if you want.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Dalit

Ghost Hobbit said:


> It must hurt to see Indian origin people exerting such influence for India. You can burn. I can send you burnol if you want.



You are living in lala land. The corona pandemic and the 27th have exposed India and Modi very badly. Your masters have invested decades of resources in promoting you as the best thing on the planet. The cracks are very clearly visible. For a country that flatters itself for being a super power you are doing pretty terrible. You know it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

grey boy 2 said:


> "A Friend in Need is A Friend indeed" in full DISPLAY
> 
> View attachment 737882
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China firmly supports India in fighting COVID-19: Chinese embassy - People's Daily Online
> 
> 
> NEW DELHI, April 27 (Xinhua) -- The Chinese government and people firmly support the Indian govern
> 
> 
> 
> en.people.cn



helping India is wasted tbh. A condition of aid should be an enforcable pledge to move away from Hindu fascism tied to financial penalties.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Invicta

Ghost Hobbit said:


> It must hurt to see Indian origin people exerting such influence for India. You can burn. I can send you burnol if you want.


It makes me laugh, you don't know the ground realities normal UK citizens who would have sympathised with India in it's time of need are being alienated by these so called entitled doctors. Go on twitter and see the response. Then you can burn knowing how average Joe is responding.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dalit

Invicta said:


> It makes me laugh, you don't know the ground realities normal UK citizens who would have sympathised with India in it's time of need are being alienated by these so called entitled doctors. Go on twitter and see the response. Then you can burn knowing how average Joe is responding.



Have you seen how RSS minions are scolding the US and European nations for not helping Hindustan? Have a look at social media.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Char

Jackdaws said:


> So you can't give actual numbers? Haha
> 
> Ask your fellow 100,000 Chinese refugees in India.... Hahahhaha. Sour grapes. Don't worry - keep applying. Who knows? Your luck might change.
> 
> They are refugees from China. Moaning about it based on Mao's Little Red Book and Communist propaganda leaflets isn't going to check facts on ground.
> 
> Did Germany ask USA to keep Jewish refugees? Of course not. Those fleeing persecution and genocide don't have a choice.
> 
> Lol. I guess that's some fortune cookie Communist wisdom which makes no sense in English.



I can understand the pride of some Indians, but now the more rude you are to the Chinese, the more embarrassing you are.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

Feeling proud to be An Indian today all our friends coming out to help us also indian diaspora is helping big time ,a big thanks to all our friends we will be stronger when all this is over with

#modi hai to mumkin hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dungeness

Let them be. The moment they can gasp, they will claim their superority over you chinkies, simply because they had servered whites and you didn't.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## grey boy 2

FairAndUnbiased said:


> helping India is wasted tbh. A condition of aid should be an enforcable pledge to move away from Hindu fascism tied to financial penalties.



I believed we should help the common Indians thats not our enemies but not the "Upper Ruling Class" of India
We Chinese ain't some narrow minded people like those ungrateful Indian trolls here

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Vapnope

Jackdaws said:


> Did Germany ask USA to keep Jewish refugees


US didn't accept Jews from Germany, Palestinians did. And no one told Germany to be thankful because they let in refugees. Like i said you are not doing any favor to China by hosting these refugees. So stop bragging.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2

Vapnope said:


> US didn't accept Jews from Germany, Palestinians did. And no one told Germany to be thankful because they let in refugees. Like i said you are not doing any favor to China by hosting these refugees. So stop bragging.


They're actually hosting and organizing a "tibet government in exile" in India as an anti-China tools

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Invicta

INDIAPOSITIVE said:


> Feeling proud to be An Indian today all our friends coming out to help us also indian diaspora is helping big time ,a big thanks to all our friends we will be stronger when all this is over with
> 
> *#modi hai to mumkin hai*


Sure keep it up.


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

UK Indian diaspora raised more than £100,000 (Rs 1 crore) within hours to help wow unprecedented !


----------



## vi-va

NO ONE is India sugar daddy.
India is 74 years old, should take care of itself, instead of crying baby.


INDIAPOSITIVE said:


> UK Indian diaspora raised more than £100,000 (Rs 1 crore) within hours to help wow unprecedented !


Do they have any plan to go back their beloved India? No?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Jackdaws

Vapnope said:


> US didn't accept Jews from Germany, Palestinians did. And no one told Germany to be thankful because they let in refugees. Like i said you are not doing any favor to China by hosting these refugees. So stop bragging.


We aren't doing China any favors, only Chinese citizens. And please look it up. 
Approximately 125,000 Germans, most of them Jewish, immigrated to the United States between 1933 and 1945.


Char said:


> I can understand the pride of some Indians, but now the more rude you are to the Chinese, the more embarrassing you are.


Is that from another fortune cookie?


----------



## Uncensored

Invicta said:


> I fail to understand the narrative here, Doctors from India and other countries are here not out of the kindness of their hearts but to earn good money, they are quick to question UK government why don't they use this occasion and this energy to question Modi.
> 1- Why are there no nightingale hospitals in India?
> 2- Why was Kumbh Mela allowed to go ahead?
> 3- Why did the political rallies not stopped?
> 4- Why was India sleeping while the rest of the world including UK was making contingency arrangements?
> 
> A body of 6,000 doctors in the UK of Indian origin has written to Boris Johnson requesting further medical equipment be sent to India as a "matter of urgency".
> 
> The British Association of Physicians of Indian Origin (BAPIO) is now taking matters into its own hands as it believes the UK government's delivery of aid was "minuscule and a drop in the ocean".
> 
> It told the prime minister that "Britain should do more", as India faces a lack of medical supplies to keep coronavirus patients alive.
> On Sunday, the UK sent more than 600 pieces of vital medical equipment which included ventilators and oxygen concentrator devices and the prime minister vowed he would do whatever he can to support India.
> 
> However, Dr. JS Bamrah from BAPIO told Sky News: "The UK governments have made what is a very slow start and their commitment is clearly not going to be enough.
> 
> "We need them to help more, urgently.
> "There are nightingale hospitals empty and vacated now, there will be a lot of equipment lying around not being used.
> "It would not be beyond the wit and strength of the government to partner with India and fly out nightingale hospitals."
> With India struggling and minimal resources being sent, the group of doctors is assisting medics in India by offering triage of patients over video calls, as well as assessing COVID patient's CT scans and offering advice to intensive care doctors.
> 
> They're also in conversation with the NHS to acquire and ship any surplus medical equipment to India.
> 
> Dr Bamrah added: "There are a whole lot of Indian doctors here with strong ties to India, we feel helpless because we can't go there to help on wards, in ICUs on the streets.
> 
> "The situation is dire so it's why we are working with the Indian High Commission to fill the areas of most need. We have a moral obligation to help out where we can, that's what we're trained to do."
> 
> With India now on the travel red list and flights to the country out of the UK limited, many relatives in Britain are worried and scared about the situation.
> 
> Dr Samir Shah's father was admitted into an intensive care unit in Mumbai on Monday evening.
> 
> Speaking to Sky News from his home in Manchester, he said how worried he was about his father's health.
> 
> He said: "It's scary, it's frightening, it's grim what is happening there. I am helpless as a son and as a doctor.
> 
> "I'm sad, I'm disappointed that I can't be there with him at this time. I'm in contact, but he's dropping in and out of consciousness. It's one of the hardest difficulties I've had to deal with."
> 
> Mahendra Shah is 76 years old and as of Monday afternoon was on precious oxygen and medication to treat the virus, but his health deteriorated and he was moved to the intensive care unit where supplies are diminishing.
> 
> Dr Shah said: "It's heartbreaking and that's an understatement. I know he is strong, but I just wish I was there with him. This is a humanitarian crisis, the government here may have done a bit, but really it is a drop in the ocean and the ocean is vast.
> 
> "I'm seriously worried about lack of supplies, it's nothing like I've ever seen in my lifetime. It's like a war out there. There is fear amongst all my family in India."
> 
> Charities and the Indian community in the UK are also now rallying together to provide support to India.
> 
> On Monday the organisation Khalsa Aid, which has workers on the ground assisting people in the country, appealed to British citizens to provide oxygen concentrators which it says it will ship to India as soon as possible.
> 
> Ravi Singh, cihef executive, told Sky News: "We've seen in our own country how we've struggled.
> 
> "If it wasn't for the wonderful NHS we would have struggled even more.
> "There is no such system in India.
> 
> "They've been overwhelmed, the system has collapsed and it's an absolute nightmare.
> 
> "We need to join hands. This isn't about politics it's about saving lives."



India was bragging they are the greatest country on earth and didn't need anyone's help.

So why should any other country bother.

Other countries are helping because the West is always the first one to help nations like India, and India keeps riding on their coattails.

It is tragic what is happening to the people of India, but they have no one to blame but themselves.

All the beating of the chest, trying to put other countries down, their Prime Minister who is just an idiot and a criminal is coming home to bite now.


INDIAPOSITIVE said:


> UK Indian diaspora raised more than £100,000 (Rs 1 crore) within hours to help wow unprecedented !



Why are they living in the US, UK, Australia, Canada etc., why don't they all go back to India, since India is such a great country.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ghost Hobbit

Invicta said:


> It makes me laugh, you don't know the ground realities normal UK citizens who would have sympathised with India in it's time of need are being alienated by these so called entitled doctors. Go on twitter and see the response. Then you can burn knowing how average Joe is responding.



They will continue to sympathize, the doctors will get more than what is currently being done. And they will use their influence in NHS to expand the scope of help. And Boris Johnson himself will see to it that the support is visibily exapnded. 

You, on the other hand, will sit on the sides and cry.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Invicta

Uncensored said:


> India was bragging they are the greatest country on earth and didn't need anyone's help.
> 
> So why should any other country bother.
> 
> Other countries are helping because the West is always the first one to help nations like India, and India keeps riding on their coattails.
> 
> It is tragic what is happening to the people of India, but they have no one to blame but themselves.
> 
> All the beating of the chest, trying to put other countries down, their Prime Minister who is just an idiot and a criminal is coming home to bite now.


Mate I believe in charity and have contributed myself to their cause, but I wouldn't have if I had read this article beforehand. You don't demand charity, charity is given of free will and accepted graciously - that is the civilised way and the norm.


----------



## Ghost Hobbit

Invicta said:


> Mate I believe in charity and have contributed myself to their cause, but I wouldn't have if I had read this article beforehand. You don't demand charity, charity is given of free will and accepted graciously - that is the civilised way and the norm.



Who is demanding charity? We need it. And we want the UK to give it. Because the UK is supposed to give it.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Uncensored

Invicta said:


> Mate I believe in charity and have contributed myself to their cause, but I wouldn't have if I had read this article beforehand. You don't demand charity, charity is given of free will and accepted graciously - that is the civilised way and the norm.



I agree with you, but the way India was bragging about how they beat the virus and they didn't need anyone's help was and is a disgrace, India are scum.


----------



## Invicta

Ghost Hobbit said:


> Who is demanding charity? We need it. And we want the UK to give it. Because the UK is supposed to give it.


And why is the UK supposed to give it?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Uncensored

Invicta said:


> And why is the UK supposed to give it?



And there you go Indians showing how scummy they are.


----------



## Vapnope

Jackdaws said:


> We aren't doing China any favors, only Chinese citizens. And please look it up


Then stop mentioning it because it is China that is helping you not you helping China.


----------



## Ghost Hobbit

Invicta said:


> And why is the UK supposed to give it?



Because we want it. Because Boris has to do it for keeping his good relationship with India....a very important relationship for him.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Uncensored

Ghost Hobbit said:


> Because we want it. Because Boris has to do it for keeping his good relationship with India....a very important relationship for him.



Why don't you ask your god Modi for help? He got you into this, I am sure he can get you out of it.


----------



## Baloach

As a taxpayer i disagree with this. why dont india pays for this from their massive reserves? if they can pay for new shiney toys then why are they begging us for medical aid? worlds pharmacy should be able to help its self.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Invicta

Ghost Hobbit said:


> They will continue to sympathize, the doctors will get more than what is currently being done. And they will use their influence in NHS to expand the scope of help. And Boris Johnson himself will see to it that the support is visibily exapnded.
> 
> You, on the other hand, will sit on the sides and cry.


This is not India, UK government will not just give out excess aid without getting anything back. Their influence is zilch, if anything this attitude is going to get them crucified in everyday life.


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

Jackdaws said:


> Just like a stateless German refugee acquiring American citizenship doesn't mean he is no longer a "German refugee" ; similarly a stateless Chinese acquiring some other citizenship doesn't mean he is not a Chinese refugee. Next you will tell me Rohingyas are not Burmese refugees if they are "stateless". People flee persecution because of such brutal regimes stripping away their citizenship and dignity.
> 
> So you have basically no proof the Chinese refugees in India are "escaped criminals"? Got it.
> 
> It is very unfortunate that you think of the Dalai Lama and his followers as snakes. To us they are persecuted Chinese citizens who have left everything behind in their homeland merely to survive.



_If you are a part of the Indian Government or CIA, then you will already have all the proof you ever needed. 

Unfortunately you are just a brainwashed descendant of a Serf Master who had committed unthinkable atrocities e.g. peeled the skins off murdered children.
Want proof. Dare to to the Museum in Lhasa in Tibet, China. 

Which is in effect all USELESS for you. 
 

Why do trolls always used similar tactics in all their argument?_


----------



## Invicta

Ghost Hobbit said:


> Because we want it. Because Boris has to do it for keeping his good relationship with India....a very important relationship for him.


 like a toddler at the toy store. I want it --- I must get it. Nothing is more important than being prime minister, with the lack of fund in the exchequer all eyes are on him, excessive aids like the doctors are demanding will land him outside no:10.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghost Hobbit

Invicta said:


> like a toddler at the toy store. I want it --- I must get it. Nothing is more important than being prime minister, with the lack of fund in the exchequer all eyes are on him, excessive aids like the doctors are demanding will land him outside no:10.



of course. And despite your complaining, that's pretty much what he's going to do. We have influence. You don't. Why don't you get all the pakistani people there to write an open letter. Let's see how far that will go.


Baloach said:


> As a taxpayer i disagree with this. why dont india pays for this from their massive reserves? if they can pay for new shiney toys then why are they begging us for medical aid? worlds pharmacy should be able to help its self.



You can disagree...no one really cares.


----------



## Invicta

Ghost Hobbit said:


> of course. And despite your complaining, that's pretty much what he's going to do. We have influence. You don't. Why don't you get all the pakistani people there to write an open letter. Let's see how far that will go.
> 
> 
> You can disagree...no one really cares.


Keep going like this and any influence you have will evaporate pretty quickly. How likely do you think brits will contribute to a cause that is demanding their money - not requesting - demanding. 

There is a big difference between the two - which you would conveniently like to disregard for the time being but it all adds up. 

Pakistani people have requested in the past and have received generous help. They were not Demanding help - a big difference.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Baloach

Ghost Hobbit said:


> of course. And despite your complaining, that's pretty much what he's going to do. We have influence. You don't. Why don't you get all the pakistani people there to write an open letter. Let's see how far that will go.
> 
> 
> You can disagree...no one really cares.


No one care? i can knock on the door of my councilor my mayor my MP anytime i want to and can complain cos i vote and they are answerable to me. i pay more than 40k every quarter as taxes and vat so i have a right to question and i will question


Ghost Hobbit said:


> of course. And despite your complaining, that's pretty much what he's going to do. We have influence. You don't. Why don't you get all the pakistani people there to write an open letter. Let's see how far that will go.
> 
> 
> You can disagree...no one really cares.





Baloach said:


> No one care? i can knock on the door of my councilor my mayor my MP anytime i want to and can complain cos i vote and they are answerable to me. i pay more than 40k every quarter as taxes and vat so i have a right to question and i will question


begger being a chooser hey?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daghalodi

Indians are Devasted that the West hasnt been helping them like the way India wanted.

The Icing on the Cake when China and Pakistan offered to Help India when India was actually looking at the West for help.

Im sure you can understand Indian Predicament.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghost Hobbit

Baloach said:


> No one care? i can knock on the door of my councilor my mayor my MP anytime i want to and can complain cos i vote and they are answerable to me. i pay more than 40k every quarter as taxes and vat so i have a right to question and i will question
> 
> 
> begger being a chooser hey?



Go ahead...knock on the door of every councilor in your area. Make a big big noise. See how much it helps. You're not angry because Boris might spare us some cash. You're angry because you can't believe we have significant influence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baloach

INDIAPOSITIVE said:


> i agree you should absolutely do that


I will and i will do it today. you ask nicely for help not order us to help you when you cant follow rules. i have met my family members and friends only few time since last march cos we followed rules set by gov. Why indians couldnt do it and now are begging


INDIAPOSITIVE said:


> i agree you should absolutely do that





Ghost Hobbit said:


> Go ahead...knock on the door of every councilor in your area. Make a big big noise. See how much it helps. You're not angry because Boris might spare us some cash. You're angry because you can't believe we have significant influence.


Influence? this is called self pitty not influnce. Oh please help us because our own leaders do not. Go read online and see how much influence you have lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghost Hobbit

Baloach said:


> I will and i will do it today. you ask nicely for help not order us to help you when you cant follow rules. i have met my family members and friends only few time since last march cos we followed rules set by gov. Why indians couldnt do it and now are begging
> 
> 
> Influence? this is called self pitty not influnce. Oh please help us because our own leaders do not. Go read online and see how much influence you have lol



Well you can show us our place by loudly complaining to your counselor. What a low level life you must have, despite being a tax payer you can do squat. Guess what...we're gonna use your PERSONAL cash to get this support. Do what you can.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

Jackdaws said:


> Absolutely untrue - looks like more myths spun by the Communist regime to prevent Chinese refugees from moving to
> 
> Even Switzerland recognizes them as Chinese citizens.
> 
> Unfortunately, you can deny it all you like because it doesn't matter. The democratic, civilized world see them as Chinese refugees.


   
_So what if Switzerland were to recognize only the Tibetan females living in Indian resetvation camp in Dharmasala as Chinese citizens, will it does change a thing. 

Dalai Lama in recent years lamented his decision. He was too young and he was brainwashed by CIA then. Those who fled with him are mostly Serf Masters. if he had returned before 1960, things would have been different but he choose to remain in India and now it is too late. 

Today the serfs in Tibet celebrates its Emancipation Day annually being free from the Dalai Lama regime. 

The truth is those Tibetans who fled China are stateless. Their offsprings are considered as Indians since they are born in India.

Now Tibetan Indians are envious of Tibetan Chinese. FYI the Tibetan Chinese including Panchen Lama are also members of communist Party of China. _

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baloach

Ghost Hobbit said:


> Well you can show us our place by loudly complaining to your counselor. What a low level life you must have, despite being a tax payer you can do squat. Guess what...we're gonna use your PERSONAL cash to get this support. Do what you can.


haha look at you begging and then bragging about begging for small change. no shame left eh?


INDIAPOSITIVE said:


> while you're at it how about you demand your mayor to ask his Indian counterpart to hold a referendum on Kashmir too? let's see how that plays out


here we go trying to deflect because inside you , you are crushed


----------



## ziaulislam

Song Hong said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386365020292804610


Why?
They shoidl send those to their allies rather then india


----------



## Jackdaws

Vapnope said:


> Then stop mentioning it because it is China that is helping you not you helping China.


Why? If you don't like facts about India providing food, shelter and clothing to Chinese refugees, feel free to ignore.


CAPRICORN-88 said:


> _So what if Switzerland were to recognize only the Tibetan females living in Indian resetvation camp in Dharmasala as Chinese citizens, will it does change a thing.
> 
> Dalai Lama in recent years lamented his decision. He was too young and he was brainwashed by CIA then. Those who fled with him are mostly Serf Masters. if he had returned before 1960, things would have been different but he choose to remain in India and now it is too late.
> 
> Today the serfs in Tibet celebrates its Emancipation Day annually being free from the Dalai Lama regime.
> 
> The truth is those Tibetans who fled China are stateless. Their offsprings are considered as Indians since they are born in India.
> 
> Now Tibetan Indians are envious of Tibetan Chinese. FYI the Tibetan Chinese including Panchen Lama are also members of communist Party of China. _


All this propaganda from Mao's Little Red Book doesn't change the fact that 100,000 Chinese refugees live in India.


CAPRICORN-88 said:


> _If you are a part of the Indian Government or CIA, then you will already have all the proof you ever needed.
> 
> Unfortunately you are just a brainwashed descendant of a Serf Master who had committed unthinkable atrocities e.g. peeled the skins off murdered children.
> Want proof. Dare to to the Museum in Lhasa in Tibet, China.
> 
> Which is in effect all USELESS for you.
> 
> 
> Why do trolls always used similar tactics in all their argument?_


Lol. That would be like visiting a Nazi museum and its depiction of Jews. 









How the Nazis used poster art as propaganda | DW | 30.11.2020


The Nazis made extensive use of propaganda to cement their reign of terror. An illustrated book looks at the psychological manipulation behind Nazi poster art.




www.dw.com


----------



## Ghost Hobbit

Baloach said:


> haha look at you begging and then bragging about begging for small change. no shame left eh?
> 
> here we go trying to deflect because inside you , you are crushed



Come we're waiting. We're taking your money- specifically your savings and you can do squat


----------



## Baloach

Ghost Hobbit said:


> Come we're waiting. We're taking your money- specifically your savings and you can do squat


west is seeing your true colours now. we dnt need to do anything. you guys are doing just fine killing yourself.


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

Baloach said:


> west is seeing your true colours now. we dnt need to do anything. you guys are doing just fine killing yourself.



farhan bhai why so much hate? poor are suffering and you are out here exposing our so called true colors galat


----------



## Baloach

INDIAPOSITIVE said:


> farhan bhai why so much hate? poor are suffering and you are out here exposing our so called true colors galat


No hate just the attitude of you guys mkes ones think


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

Baloach said:


> No hate just the attitude of you guys mkes ones think



we appreciate the help





__





Friends who are standing with India during Covid crisis #neverforget


Friends who are standing with India during Covid crisis: Israel France Russia We must not forget that: 1. USA under President Biden has refused to provide vaccine raw material to India 2. German Chancellor Angela Merkel said that Europe 'allowed' India to become a pharma hub Singapore...



defence.pk





dedicated thank you thread 

no attitude only gratitude


----------



## Ghost Hobbit

Baloach said:


> No hate just the attitude of you guys mkes ones think



oh don't think. We'll get what we want....your piggy bank. That's EXACTLY the attitude with which I want this done.


----------



## Vapnope

Jackdaws said:


> Why? If you don't like facts about India providing food, shelter and clothing to Chinese refugees, feel free to ignore.


Comprehension problems? No one asked you to do it so don't brag about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jackdaws

Vapnope said:


> Comprehension problems? No one asked you to do it so don't brag about it.


If you construe it is as bragging, that's your prerogative. Facts remain unaltered.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Invicta

Ghost Hobbit said:


> oh don't think. We'll get what we want....your piggy bank. That's EXACTLY the attitude with which I want this done.


keep this attitude up please, don't ever change - that is all I ask of you. You are doing us all a big service.


----------



## Maira La

So instead of thanking China, Indians are reminding China of hosting Tibetan terrorists and supporting separatism. So very Indian. Servitude towards Whites only.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jackdaws

Maira La said:


> So instead of thanking China, Indians are reminding China of hosting Tibetan terrorists and supporting separatism. So very Indian. Servitude towards Whites only.


Has the UN or any international body declared the Nobel Laureate Dalai Lama and his followers as "terrorists"? Or is it just refugee central China which has? 
Maybe China is so afraid of offending its white masters that it doesn't even want to broach the topic with them. Someone needs to buy those Nikes sewn by Chinese children in a sweatshop after all.


----------



## D-day

Invicta said:


> I fail to understand the narrative here, Doctors from India and other countries are here not out of the kindness of their hearts but to earn good money, they are quick to question UK government why don't they use this occasion and this energy to question Modi.
> 1- Why are there no nightingale hospitals in India?
> 2- Why was Kumbh Mela allowed to go ahead?
> 3- Why did the political rallies not stopped?
> 4- Why was India sleeping while the rest of the world including UK was making contingency arrangements?
> 
> A body of 6,000 doctors in the UK of Indian origin has written to Boris Johnson requesting further medical equipment be sent to India as a "matter of urgency".
> 
> The British Association of Physicians of Indian Origin (BAPIO) is now taking matters into its own hands as it believes the UK government's delivery of aid was "minuscule and a drop in the ocean".
> 
> It told the prime minister that "Britain should do more", as India faces a lack of medical supplies to keep coronavirus patients alive.
> On Sunday, the UK sent more than 600 pieces of vital medical equipment which included ventilators and oxygen concentrator devices and the prime minister vowed he would do whatever he can to support India.
> 
> However, Dr. JS Bamrah from BAPIO told Sky News: "The UK governments have made what is a very slow start and their commitment is clearly not going to be enough.
> 
> "We need them to help more, urgently.
> "There are nightingale hospitals empty and vacated now, there will be a lot of equipment lying around not being used.
> "It would not be beyond the wit and strength of the government to partner with India and fly out nightingale hospitals."
> With India struggling and minimal resources being sent, the group of doctors is assisting medics in India by offering triage of patients over video calls, as well as assessing COVID patient's CT scans and offering advice to intensive care doctors.
> 
> They're also in conversation with the NHS to acquire and ship any surplus medical equipment to India.
> 
> Dr Bamrah added: "There are a whole lot of Indian doctors here with strong ties to India, we feel helpless because we can't go there to help on wards, in ICUs on the streets.
> 
> "The situation is dire so it's why we are working with the Indian High Commission to fill the areas of most need. We have a moral obligation to help out where we can, that's what we're trained to do."
> 
> With India now on the travel red list and flights to the country out of the UK limited, many relatives in Britain are worried and scared about the situation.
> 
> Dr Samir Shah's father was admitted into an intensive care unit in Mumbai on Monday evening.
> 
> Speaking to Sky News from his home in Manchester, he said how worried he was about his father's health.
> 
> He said: "It's scary, it's frightening, it's grim what is happening there. I am helpless as a son and as a doctor.
> 
> "I'm sad, I'm disappointed that I can't be there with him at this time. I'm in contact, but he's dropping in and out of consciousness. It's one of the hardest difficulties I've had to deal with."
> 
> Mahendra Shah is 76 years old and as of Monday afternoon was on precious oxygen and medication to treat the virus, but his health deteriorated and he was moved to the intensive care unit where supplies are diminishing.
> 
> Dr Shah said: "It's heartbreaking and that's an understatement. I know he is strong, but I just wish I was there with him. This is a humanitarian crisis, the government here may have done a bit, but really it is a drop in the ocean and the ocean is vast.
> 
> "I'm seriously worried about lack of supplies, it's nothing like I've ever seen in my lifetime. It's like a war out there. There is fear amongst all my family in India."
> 
> Charities and the Indian community in the UK are also now rallying together to provide support to India.
> 
> On Monday the organisation Khalsa Aid, which has workers on the ground assisting people in the country, appealed to British citizens to provide oxygen concentrators which it says it will ship to India as soon as possible.
> 
> Ravi Singh, cihef executive, told Sky News: "We've seen in our own country how we've struggled.
> 
> "If it wasn't for the wonderful NHS we would have struggled even more.
> "There is no such system in India.
> 
> "They've been overwhelmed, the system has collapsed and it's an absolute nightmare.
> 
> "We need to join hands. This isn't about politics it's about saving lives."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID-19: UK government has not done enough to help India, say doctors
> 
> 
> Boris Johnson sent medical supplies to India on 25 April but doctors in the UK say that more needs to be done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.sky.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOT





Ghost Hobbit said:


> Who is demanding charity? We need it. And we want the UK to give it. Because the UK is supposed to give it.


Beggars can't be choosers. Be Gracious and thankful to whatever help the world is offering you. Nobody owns you anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghost Hobbit

D-day said:


> Beggars can't be choosers. Be Gracious and thankful to whatever help the world is offering you. Nobody owns you anything.



Go ahead and stop it. Else shut it because we can get what we can't.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Invicta

Ghost Hobbit said:


> Go ahead and stop it. Else shut it because *we can get what we can't*.


The irony is that by mistake you have spoken the truth. If you could get what you wanted you will not be in the position you are today. Thousands dead, thousands dying with no access to medical help. Are you sure you can get what you want?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## koolio

Shining Slum dog Hindustan begging West to do more to help, well as a UK citizen our priorities are first, it's bad enough over here, Modi dip stick should have seen this coming, now the situation is beyond his control.


----------



## Ghost Hobbit

Invicta said:


> The irony is that by mistake you have spoken the truth. If you could get what you wanted you will not be in the position you are today. Thousands dead, thousands dying with no access to medical help. Are you sure you can get what you want?


ohhh...is this all you can manage..a little potshot on a spelling miskae? I thought you were some sort of hotshot tax payer....

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Indians here should shut up and be grateful for all the help anyone has given.

India has had more than a year to prepare itself and take sensible precautions but Modi obviously has other priorities with election rallies etc.

This is no way detracts from my sympathies with the common Indians who are dying in the thousands every day.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ghost Hobbit

UKBengali said:


> Indians here should shut up and be grateful for all the help anyone has given.
> 
> India has had more than a year to prepare itself and take sensible precautions but Modi obviously has other priorities with election rallies etc.
> 
> This is no way detracts from my sympathies with the common Indians who are dying in the thousands every day.


Well if you have such issues raise it with councellor and stop it


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Didn't India makes 60% of world vaccines, read it umpteenth times on social media by bragging indians.

And what a change of fortunes, from bragging to begging.

Arrogance of Modi has made him and india bite the dust... hope some lessons are learned.


----------



## Ghost Hobbit

N.Siddiqui said:


> Didn't India makes 60% of word vaccines, read it umpteenth times on social media by bragging indians.
> 
> And what a change of fortunes, from bragging to begging.
> 
> Arrogance of Modi has made him and india bite the dust... hope some lessons are learned.



quote this in your petition to councilor @Invicta


----------



## Invicta

Ghost Hobbit said:


> quote this in your petition to councilor @Invicta


Don't worry it's already taken care off, you take care of your people - they need your attention more than what I tell my MP.


----------



## Ghost Hobbit

Invicta said:


> Don't worry it's already taken care off, you take care of your people - they need your attention more than what I tell my MP.



ok. Then I will get my kleenex ready to weep when UK makes the announcement that they're not giving any further support


----------



## Invicta

Ghost Hobbit said:


> ok. Then I will get my kleenex ready to weep when UK makes the announcement that they're not giving any further support


Don't worry some kleenex is already on its way for you, sent with much love, don't forget to share with those poor people in Delhi who have lost their loved ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## krash

Invicta said:


> Don't worry some kleenex is already on its way for you, sent with much love, don't forget to share with those poor people in Delhi who have lost their loved ones.



Show some pity. His psychological survival depends on distracting fantasies of "Great India", they're his 'escape'. When he sees the fantasies unravelling before his eyes the resultant cognitive dissonance only allows him to burry his head further into them. He knows the truth but accepting it would be catastrophic, how will he live on with himself? It's a natural coping mechanism.

So when he's groveling at your feet for money/help, let him pretend he is "forcing" you to. Let him pretend he has any dignity left.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghost Hobbit

krash said:


> Show some pity. His psychological survival depends on distracting fantasies of "Great India", it's his 'escape'. When he sees the fantasies unravelling before his eyes the resultant cognitive dissonance only allows him to burry his head further into them. He knows the truth but accepting it would be catastrophic, how will he live on with himself? It's a natural coping mechanism.
> 
> So when he's groveling at your feet for money/help, let him pretend he has any dignity left.



While you visibly take this stand, you do know that what I say will come true. Those people in the UK will get what we need. Surely you have no doubts about that.


----------



## redtom

Vikki said:


> Than
> Thanks China but why isnt this on any news website or tv channel on India..i checked everywhere...nobody is covering it...bad.


Politicians need a target to shift responsibility. When his power is unstable, we will become enemies again.

We know, but we don't care.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Enigma SIG

ziaulislam said:


> Why?
> They shoidl send those to their allies rather then india


Maybe send in a super mutant strain while at it. Indians are stubborn and full of bluster. Can't stop talking shit even when the arsehole has widened to 100 inches.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

Jackdaws said:


> Why? If you don't like facts about India providing food, shelter and clothing to Chinese refugees, feel free to ignore.
> 
> All this propaganda from Mao's Little Red Book doesn't change the fact that 100,000 Chinese refugees live in India.
> 
> Lol. That would be like visiting a Nazi museum and its depiction of Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the Nazis used poster art as propaganda | DW | 30.11.2020
> 
> 
> The Nazis made extensive use of propaganda to cement their reign of terror. An illustrated book looks at the psychological manipulation behind Nazi poster art.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dw.com



*Propaganda from the Red Book???*
_Really. 
Wow. 
Tibet is also included in the little Red Book and you have read all about it. 

Are you sure it is not from the personal diary of Dalai Lama?

  _


----------



## krash

Ghost Hobbit said:


> While you visibly take this stand, you do know that what I say will come true. Those people in the UK will get what we need. Surely you have no doubts about that.



"Those people in the UK" and their Government will send you pittance. Your government will accept it with both hands stretched out while pretending it's the greatest friendly gesture there has ever been.

You, otoh, will keep on building castles out of clouds while your countrymen die in your streets. This is not a slight. It is a call to shame.


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

_The point is Tibetan in India have lost their China Nationality status and are basically STATELESS for a long long time. 

Since 2000 Dalai Lama has tried to woo the Communist Party of China to revive his China Nationality status without success.
In his dying days he said he may not be reborn again as a Tibetan. 
So his followers in Dharmasala will soon be disbanded. Where will they go?
The younger and more educated Tibetan Chinese in China do not know who Dalai Lama is today? 

Now you know why Dalai Lama realised he make a political blunder. 
In fact a terrible mistake and now followers like you will suffer. 
Accept your fate. 

Born in India, accept yout new status. 
Tibetan Indian. _


----------



## Ghost Hobbit

krash said:


> "Those people in the UK" and their Government will send you pittance. Your government will accept it with both hands stretched out while pretending it's the greatest friendly gesture there has ever been. You, otoh, will keep on building castles out of clouds while your countrymen die in your streets.



Wow. Those people in the UK will not send even that for Pakistan, even if all people of Pak origin come together and write open letters....


----------



## Invicta

Ghost Hobbit said:


> Wow. Those people in the UK will not send even that for Pakistan, even if all people of Pak origin come together and write open letters....


In 2019 Pakistan was one of the top recipients of UK foreign aid (£305million), without any demands or lobbying.




__





UK foreign aid cuts to remain until at least 2024


Britain's Chancellor Rishi Sunak says foreign aid cuts will remain for the next three years. But aid groups argue the shortfall will have devastating effects in poorer countries




news.trust.org





Read page 5 of the attached document should give you an idea of India's influence.


----------



## Clutch

Dalit said:


> Is this the same India that takes a swipe at Pakistan for receiving aid from other nations?



It's the supa-powa India.


----------



## Ghost Hobbit

Invicta said:


> In 2019 Pakistan was one of the top recipients of UK foreign aid (£305million), without any demands or lobbying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UK foreign aid cuts to remain until at least 2024
> 
> 
> Britain's Chancellor Rishi Sunak says foreign aid cuts will remain for the next three years. But aid groups argue the shortfall will have devastating effects in poorer countries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.trust.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read page 5 of the attached document should give you an idea of India's influence.



I think it;s time for you to prove your point than just talk. The die has been cast:
-Indian doctors have written
-You oppose it

Now substantively stop what the doctors want. If you can't then everything you say is just talk and talk is just cheap.


----------



## tman786

Charities are getting ready to donate to India and Sikh gudwara in London are reporting they had over 8700 calls from India begging for O2 and covid medicines.

Question that needs to be asked..what is really happening in India and how bad has the Furer mess up the covid battle? How many new super covid mutations will be unleased from the cess pit of humanity onto the world?


----------



## tman786

Reports are coming in the Furer has been begging Biden for significant aid but to deliver it quietly as the super powa mindset is being ripped apart in sane folks of India

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Invicta

Ghost Hobbit said:


> I think it;s time for you to prove your point than just talk. The die has been cast:
> -Indian doctors have written
> -You oppose it
> 
> Now substantively stop what the doctors want. If you can't then everything you say is just talk and talk is just cheap.


I have already proved my point thanks to your brilliant contribution which is for all to see.


----------



## Ghost Hobbit

Invicta said:


> I have already proved my point thanks to your brilliant contribution which is for all to see.



I'm waiting with Kleenex. Let me know when you're done with your accomplishments


----------



## jamahir

INDIAPOSITIVE said:


> UK Indian diaspora raised more than £100,000 (Rs 1 crore) within hours to help wow unprecedented !



If all it takes is money for arranging beds, ventilator machines and oxygen then Hindu religious leaders should relinquish those 300 crore rupees collected to build the Ram temple. After all, saving lives is more important than a religious building which can be built any time later.


----------



## Suriya

Invicta said:


> I fail to understand the narrative here, Doctors from India and other countries are here not out of the kindness of their hearts but to earn good money, they are quick to question UK government why don't they use this occasion and this energy to question Modi.
> 1- Why are there no nightingale hospitals in India?
> 2- Why was Kumbh Mela allowed to go ahead?
> 3- Why did the political rallies not stopped?
> 4- Why was India sleeping while the rest of the world including UK was making contingency arrangements?


*First learn few things right.

The mutant virus that is ravaging North India especially Delhi is : B117 aka UK variant

Modi made his biggest mistake he didn't put a travel ban from UK when virus was killing thousands there.

Thousands of British farmers from UK came to join in the farmers protest and brought the mutant virus with them.*

*It wasn't Kumbha mela or political rallies that contributed the virus spread. The state where Kumbha mela took place or election rallies where held haven't seen much spike in infections.*

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Invicta

Suriya said:


> *First learn few things right.
> 
> The mutant virus that is ravaging North India especially Delhi is : B117 aka UK variant
> 
> Modi made his biggest mistake he didn't put a travel ban from UK when virus was killing thousands there.
> 
> Thousands of British farmers from UK came to join in the farmers protest and brought the mutant virus with them.
> 
> It wasn't Kumbha mela or political rallies that contributed the virus spread. The state where Kumbha mela took place or election rallies where held haven't seen much spike in infections.*


 I was wondering when you will blame this on farmers. Keep telling yourself that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Suriya

jamahir said:


> If all it takes is money for arranging beds, ventilator machines and oxygen then Hindu religious leaders should relinquish those 300 crore rupees collected to build the Ram temple. After all, saving lives is more important than a religious building which can be built any time later.


Don't worry, Hindus have enough money and pay enough tax for govt bear covid expense for treating the whole country including Muslims, without drawing money collected for building of Ram temple.


----------



## jamahir

Suriya said:


> Don't worry, Hindus have enough money



Is that why millions of Hindu farmers, peasants and students committed suicide because of socio-economic reasons since Independence in 1947 ?

Or do their lives not matter ? 



Suriya said:


> and pay enough tax for govt bear covid expense for treating the whole country including Muslims, without drawing money collected for building of Ram temple.



So what is the bottleneck in treatment of COVID in India ?


----------



## krash

Ghost Hobbit said:


> Wow. Those people in the UK will not send even that for Pakistan, even if all people of Pak origin come together and write open letters....



Don't you usually claim that Pakistan is run on foreign aid? Guess we have you beat here as well.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## UKBengali

grey boy 2 said:


> I believed we should help the common Indians thats not our enemies but not the "Upper Ruling Class" of India
> We Chinese ain't some narrow minded people like those ungrateful Indian trolls here




Best comment on this thread so far.


----------



## Suriya

jamahir said:


> Is that why millions of Hindu farmers, peasants and students committed suicide because of socio-economic reasons since Independence in 1947 ?
> 
> Or do their lives not matter ?


If socio-economic status are taken, then Indian Muslims are at the bottom of the pit, still every year thousand new mosques are built.

And in any case money of Hindu temples are used by govt while minority religious shrine are tax free. This is magnanimity of secular Hindu India.



> So what is the bottleneck in treatment of COVID in India ?


It's third rate politicians like Kejriwal who let Delhi down so much so that can't even put an information system to help paints who are making rounds of hospitals in search of beds.
There is no oxygen at hospitals in Delhi but gas cylinders are sold in black market.


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

lol so other members are allowed to troll and when i respond back you remove my comments looks like i hit a nerve or two anyways 




jamahir said:


> If all it takes is money for arranging beds, ventilator machines and oxygen then Hindu religious leaders should relinquish those 300 crore rupees collected to build the Ram temple. After all, saving lives is more important than a religious building which can be built any time later.




*Covid facilities, food, donations: Temples rise up to help the nation again as second wave hits*










Many temples have come forward to help people during the Covid crisis


The Covid-19 care centre of the Swaminarayan temple is equipped with 500 beds, oxygen facilities like liquid oxygen tanks and piped oxygen lines, ICU beds and ventilators. | OpIndia News




www.opindia.com





*Octogenarian Volunteer Of RSS Dies Of Covid-19 After Giving Up Hospital Bed To Save A Young Man*









Octogenarian Volunteer Of RSS Dies Of Covid-19 After Giving Up Hospital Bed To Save A Young Man







swarajyamag.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 313ghazi

So it turns out @Ghost Hobbit and his bakht army aren't as influential during waking hours as they are during their sleep.









Number 10 rejects calls for UK to send Covid vaccines to India


Downing Street today rejected calls to send coronavirus vaccines to India as the country suffers a devastating second wave of Covid-19.




www.dailymail.co.uk





@Invicta @Dalit @UKBengali @Baloach @Uncensored

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghost Hobbit

313ghazi said:


> So it turns out @Ghost Hobbit and his bakht army aren't as influential during waking hours as they are during their sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Number 10 rejects calls for UK to send Covid vaccines to India
> 
> 
> Downing Street today rejected calls to send coronavirus vaccines to India as the country suffers a devastating second wave of Covid-19.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Invicta @Dalit @UKBengali @Baloach @Uncensored



We don't want vaccines. How can we ask for Vaccines when we ourselves have held back 5 million doses? We got what we wanted from UK. From US we'd like the surplus vaccine stock.









UK to send ventilators, oxygen concentrators to India in fight against Covid-19 second wave


The UK government has announced that it will send vital medical equipment including ventilators and oxygen concentrators to India as a support to fight against Covid-19.




www.indiatoday.in

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

Invicta said:


> Yes mate the same India that has a space programme, the same India that is building aircraft carriers and wants to become a super power. They need to get their priorities right first before they demand from others.



Our (South asian) priorities are dikhawaybazi. Only that nothing else. Be it India, Pakistan or whatever other country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

313ghazi said:


> So it turns out @Ghost Hobbit and his bakht army aren't as influential during waking hours as they are during their sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Number 10 rejects calls for UK to send Covid vaccines to India
> 
> 
> Downing Street today rejected calls to send coronavirus vaccines to India as the country suffers a devastating second wave of Covid-19.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Invicta @Dalit @UKBengali @Baloach @Uncensored




well done


*First Shipment Of UK Covid Medical Aid Arrives In India*










First Shipment Of UK Covid Medical Aid Arrives In India


Vital medical supplies began to reach India on Tuesday as hospitals starved of life-saving oxygen and beds turned away coronavirus patients, and a surge in infections pushed the death toll towards 200,000.




www.ndtv.com


----------



## Jackdaws

CAPRICORN-88 said:


> *Propaganda from the Red Book???*
> _Really.
> Wow.
> Tibet is also included in the little Red Book and you have read all about it.
> 
> Are you sure it is not from the personal diary of Dalai Lama?
> 
> _


Lol. Trust someone from a Communist nation not to understand the connection. Hahahha. It's a metaphor for Chinese communist propaganda. Hahahha. Everything needs to be explained to you guys. I hope the Chinese refugees in India are better educated now.


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Ghost Hobbit said:


> It must hurt to see Indian origin people exerting such influence for India. You can burn. I can send you burnol if you want.


Man, try to relax a bit. Did you read the OP article? This isn't exertion of influence. This is simple begging. But fair enough, folks should be willing to help out in a crisis, however let's not imagine "influence" where there is none.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghost Hobbit

masterchief_mirza said:


> Man, try to relax a bit. Did you read the OP article? This isn't exertion of influence. This is simple begging. But fair enough, folks should be willing to help out in a crisis, however let's not imagine "influence" where there is none.



Why don't you beg and see how far it takes you (you know you were asking for this)


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Ghost Hobbit said:


> They will continue to sympathize, the doctors will get more than what is currently being done. And they will use their influence in NHS to expand the scope of help. And Boris Johnson himself will see to it that the support is visibily exapnded.
> 
> You, on the other hand, will sit on the sides and cry.


Why don't they use their "influence" to have Modi held to account? This is what British non-Indian NHS staff are wondering. Why can't Indian origin doctors point out the Indian governmental policies flying in the face of science routinely? When British Indian doctors behave like doctors and call Indian leaders out for their mismanagement of the whole pandemic, then maybe British people will take them seriously.


Ghost Hobbit said:


> Why don't you beg and see how far it takes you (you know you were asking for this)


Pakistan needs to manage the situation carefully. We aren't at the stage of "begging" despite your best intentions.


----------



## Beidou2020

Maira La said:


> So instead of thanking China, Indians are reminding China of hosting Tibetan terrorists and supporting separatism. So very Indian. Servitude towards Whites only.



Indians love seeking validation from the white man. Loyal servants of the white man for 300 years. Whites know this too.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jamahir

Suriya said:


> It's third rate politicians like Kejriwal who let Delhi down so much so that can't even put an information system to help paints who are making rounds of hospitals in search of beds.
> There is no oxygen at hospitals in Delhi but gas cylinders are sold in black market.



What about the dire situation in Uttar Pradesh which is ruled by BJP ? Ghaziabad which is near to Delhi but is part of UP state is in bad situation. Watch this recent report by Barkha Dutt from Ghaziabad.

And point is, why has the national system collapsed ? I saw a comment on some YT vid page basically saying that it is for the first time in 70 years in the country that the living are not getting hospital beds and the dead are not finding places to be cremated.



Suriya said:


> And in any case money of Hindu temples are used by govt while minority religious shrine are tax free. This is magnanimity of secular Hindu India.



So in this magnanimity will you condemn statements like "Musalman ke do hi sthaan, Pakistan ya qabristan" ? Will you condemn "Desh ke ghaddaaron ko, goli maaro saalon ko" ? Will you call for punishment of terrorists like Sadhvi Pragya and her apologists like GD Bakshi ?



INDIAPOSITIVE said:


> Covid facilities, food, donations: Temples rise up to help the nation again as second wave hits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many temples have come forward to help people during the Covid crisis
> 
> 
> The Covid-19 care centre of the Swaminarayan temple is equipped with 500 beds, oxygen facilities like liquid oxygen tanks and piped oxygen lines, ICU beds and ventilators. | OpIndia News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.opindia.com



Good that these temples have learnt from mosques which have turned into Corona bed centers and those Sikh gurdwaras which are providing oxygen cylinder facility.



INDIAPOSITIVE said:


> Octogenarian Volunteer Of RSS Dies Of Covid-19 After Giving Up Hospital Bed To Save A Young Man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Octogenarian Volunteer Of RSS Dies Of Covid-19 After Giving Up Hospital Bed To Save A Young Man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> swarajyamag.com



Noble of him. But I will also mention the Pakistani organization Jamaat-ud-Daawa which helped people in Northern Pakistan during the earthquake in that area some years ago.

JuD is supposedly the front for Lashkar-e-Tayyaba.

---

Also, it would be good if you source news from those not connected to the right-wing.


----------



## Beast

The Indian in UK believed they owned UK. Boris johnson shall do exactly what these free lunch Indian working in UK to told him to do. 

The UK government shall serve India interest. India first. Indigenous british are second and so as british interest are secondary.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

Beidou2020 said:


> Indians love seeking validation from the white man. Loyal servants of the white man for 300 years. Whites know this too.



They talk about children in sweatshops when the reality is, India is the largest slave state in history, bigger than Confederate America, and that's pretty hard to top.

5 rupee fascists are the true enemy of the Indian people.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mike2000 is back

Han Patriot said:


> We should give refuge to some nagas too, Orr some khalistanis? Anyway we offered help because all of us are humans. So just accept it and shut up. There is no need for thanks whatsoever.


Well, India has several rebel groups fighting for an Independent state for decades now. I'm actually surprised the CCP didn't offer refuge and base for these groups against India like India did with the Tibetans fleeing Chinese offensive in Tibet. This is also one of the reasons I said Chinas neighbours are actually lucky the CCP won the Chinese civil war and defeated KMT. Since I'm sure that KMT ruled peaceful United China wouldn't have allowed such a thing to happen without offering full support and refuge to India's own many rev groups. Funny enough KMT territorial claim for China is far larger than even the CCP's, so they would have claimed even more parts of India today and be much more assertive. This is something many people forget. The KMT called themselves Nationalists Chinese and would have acted as such towards any country who threatened their country IF THEY ACTUALLY HAD THE OPPORTUNITY TO RULE A PEACEFUL UNITED CHINA like today. In short China's neighbours would have had it worse. CCP seems to me to be much more cautious and reserved and non interventionist.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ghost Hobbit

masterchief_mirza said:


> Why don't they use their "influence" to have Modi held to account? This is what British non-Indian NHS staff are wondering. Why can't Indian origin doctors point out the Indian governmental policies flying in the face of science routinely? When British Indian doctors behave like doctors and call Indian leaders out for their mismanagement of the whole pandemic, then maybe British people will take them seriously.
> 
> Pakistan needs to manage the situation carefully. We aren't at the stage of "begging" despite your best intentions.



Why should we hold Modi to account? Like anyone with a slave mentality you think your politicians need to be held to account by white people. No one in India needs to be judged by them.


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

jamahir said:


> What about the dire situation in Uttar Pradesh which is ruled by BJP ? Ghaziabad which is near to Delhi but is part of UP state is in bad situation. Watch this recent report by Barkha Dutt from Ghaziabad.
> 
> And point is, why has the national system collapsed ? I saw a comment on some YT vid page basically saying that it is for the first time in 70 years in the country that the living are not getting hospital beds and the dead are not finding places to be cremated.
> 
> 
> 
> So in this magnanimity will you condemn statements like "Musalman ke do hi sthaan, Pakistan ya qabristan" ? Will you condemn "Desh ke ghaddaaron ko, goli maaro saalon ko" ? Will you call for punishment of terrorists like Sadhvi Pragya and her apologists like GD Bakshi ?
> 
> 
> 
> Good that these temples have learnt from mosques which have turned into Corona bed centers and those Sikh gurdwaras which are providing oxygen cylinder facility.
> 
> 
> 
> Noble of him. But I will also mention the Pakistani organization Jamaat-ud-Daawa which helped people in Northern Pakistani during the earthquake in that area some years ago.
> 
> JuD is supposedly the front for Lashkar-e-Tayyaba.
> 
> ---
> 
> Also, it would be good if you source news from those not connected to the right-wing.




ya let's compare RSS with a UN designated terror org


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

thank you HK


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Ghost Hobbit said:


> Why should we hold Modi to account? Like anyone with a slave mentality you think your politicians need to be held to account by white people. No one in India needs to be judged by them.


Not white people. I clearly said Indian diaspora doctors and Indians everywhere should hold modi accountable. Still IPL continues, still kumbh mela happened, still rallies occurred. Your politicians are a joke. But your electorate are arguably worse for giving them carte blanche. Ultimately Indian diaspora doctors will be fine as they'll send some money but keep going to their cushty jobs here while you lot will suffer. The politicians are your real problem and the powerful diaspora community actually does you harm by encouraging Modi and his madmen. Don't you understand that these elites live cushty lives here with plenty of oxygen tanks available and Remdemsivir and any funeral pyre of their choice while they egg on Modi and his clowns to cause you to suffer on the streets? Honestly, India needs these elites to speak up and sort Modi out, but they never will, will they?

Does it bother anyone in your country that these failures at BJP are running India? I'm not assuming congress would be any better...the problem seems to lie more with the wilful ignorance of the masses. India has potential but clearly, reeducation is desperately needed. Otherwise you'll follow these pied pipers into the sea.


----------



## Nefarious

India didn't do enough to help India

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## Ghost Hobbit

masterchief_mirza said:


> Not white people. I clearly said Indian diaspora doctors and Indians everywhere should hold modi accountable. Still IPL continues, still kumbh mela happened, still rallies occurred. Your politicians are a joke. But your electorate are arguably worse for giving them carte blanche. Ultimately Indian diaspora doctors will be fine as they'll send some money but keep going to their cushty jobs here while you lot will suffer. The politicians are your real problem and the powerful diaspora community actually does you harm by encouraging Modi and his madmen. Don't you understand that these elites live cushty lives here with plenty of oxygen tanks available and Remdemsivir and any funeral pyre of their choice while they egg on Modi and his clowns to cause you to suffer on the streets? Honestly, India needs these elites to speak up and sort Modi out, but they never will, will they?
> 
> Does it bother anyone in your country that these failures at BJP are running India? I'm not assuming congress would be any better...the problem seems to lie more with the wilful ignorance of the masses. India has potential but clearly, reeducation is desperately needed. Otherwise you'll follow these pied pipers into the sea.



Whatever issues they have with modi they'll take it up with him. At least he's not like some other leaders who do smart lockdown and smart vaccination.


----------



## Maira La

INDIAPOSITIVE said:


> thank you HK



Today China is taking pity on you and helping but I think a time is coming when you cross their red line and then India as a whole will consume less oxygen for centuries.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chakar The Great

Shame on India. Barking dog seldom bites.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Ghost Hobbit said:


> Whatever issues they have with modi they'll take it up with him. At least he's not like some other leaders who do smart lockdown and smart vaccination.


What do you have against Imran Khan? He actually extended a gracious offer and well wishes to your nation. We believe he's done pretty okay so far. Yes, he must not loosen up now because this indian variant will hit us. So his real test is about to start. But so far we're pleased with his efforts. More importantly, we aren't raving sycophants who elevate him to God like status. If he screws up, we will hold him to account.


----------



## Ghost Hobbit

masterchief_mirza said:


> What do you have against Imran Khan? He actually extended a gracious offer and well wishes to your nation. We believe he's done pretty okay so far. Yes, he must not loosen up now because this indian variant will hit us. So his real test is about to start. But so far we're pleased with his efforts. More importantly, we aren't raving sycophants who elevate him to God like status. If he screws up, we will hold him to account.



he's done nothing to manage COVID in his own country. But you and he seem to have a lot to say about how India manages COVID. You manage IK, we'll manage Modi the way we want to. Didn't ask for advice.


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Ghost Hobbit said:


> he's done nothing to manage COVID in his own country. But you and he seem to have a lot to say about how India manages COVID. You manage IK, we'll manage Modi the way we want to. Didn't ask for advice.


Again you forget that we take no specific joy in pointing out Delhi's mismanagement skills. The lives of your neighbours depends on how well you manage your current situation. If a pandemic gets out of control in India, there are multiple neighbouring countries who will be at immediate risk. So yes, plenty of people will be offering you advice on this issue.


----------



## Ghost Hobbit

masterchief_mirza said:


> Again you forget that we take no specific joy in pointing out Delhi's mismanagement skills. The lives of your neighbours depends on how well you manage your current situation. If a pandemic gets out of control in India, there are multiple neighbouring countries who will be at immediate risk. So yes, plenty of people will be offering you advice on this issue.



You're quite free to feel joyful or not...that's really your problem. If you're scared of infection, shut down the borders. We don't care.


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Ghost Hobbit said:


> You're quite free to feel joyful or not...that's really your problem. If you're scared of infection, shut down the borders. We don't care.


Borders are shut. That doesn't guarantee inhibition of spread. It's a virus that survives on inanimate surfaces and animals as well as in human cells. Ultimately, you need to bring it under control to guarantee our safety. Hence, friendly advice will persist.


----------



## Ghost Hobbit

masterchief_mirza said:


> Borders are shut. That doesn't guarantee inhibition of spread. It's a virus that survives on inanimate surfaces and animals as well as in human cells. Ultimately, you need to bring it under control to guarantee our safety. Hence, friendly advice will persist.



sure, the dudes who let TLP loose in a rampage last week are exactly the ones that need to give 'friendly advice' on how to manage COVID.


----------



## Bossman

Indian are the most shameless people in the world and the Indians on the this forum are the worst of that lot. First they think they are a super power and when things get tough they feel entitled to global aid and are proud of it. Their Jingoistic TV anchors are still frothing in their mouth regarding Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

India’s principal objective is to fight Pak till the Last Afgan. The rest are all _Fasa Fiso_....


----------



## D-day

Suriya said:


> *First learn few things right.
> 
> The mutant virus that is ravaging North India especially Delhi is : B117 aka UK variant
> 
> Modi made his biggest mistake he didn't put a travel ban from UK when virus was killing thousands there.
> 
> Thousands of British farmers from UK came to join in the farmers protest and brought the mutant virus with them.
> 
> It wasn't Kumbha mela or political rallies that contributed the virus spread. The state where Kumbha mela took place or election rallies where held haven't seen much spike in infections.*


What kind of drugs do you take?


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

Jackdaws said:


> Lol. Trust someone from a Communist nation not to understand the connection. Hahahha. It's a metaphor for Chinese communist propaganda. Hahahha. Everything needs to be explained to you guys. I hope the Chinese refugees in India are better educated now.



  
*Someone from a communist country??? 
Me??? *

_Tibetan Indians in Dharmasala have stopped hoping for a long time and their prayers will finally stopped when the 14th Dalai Lama Is put to rest. 
That will be the reality. 

And you may finally transform into a real inquisitive jackdaw after thaf but it would changed a thing. 

Easier to apply for your Indian citizenship since you are born there. _

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

FairAndUnbiased said:


> 5 rupee fascists are the true enemy of the Indian people.


Is that really so? It's hard to tell where the 5 rupee fascists end and the Indian people begin.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

_Forget about USA. They won't even exports the much needed active ingredients to India at this critical moment to save America first. _


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

Ghost Hobbit said:


> They're just sad they can't do it anymore. They're also sad the world calls their vaccine mineral water.


If your attempts at securing an oxygen supply match your attempts at humour, your prognosis is grim.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

ZeEa5KPul said:


> Is that really so? It's hard to tell where the 5 rupee fascists end and the Indian people begin.



By Indian people I mean dalits, Muslims, Buddhists, farmers, the left, Kashmiris, northeastern tribals, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

FairAndUnbiased said:


> By Indian people I mean dalits, Muslims, Buddhists, farmers, the left, Kashmiris, northeastern tribals, etc.


Very true, and thank you for reminding me of them - one should never forget the victims. No matter how much bhakts annoy me, they remain just that: a mere annoyance. They are an existential threat to the groups you mentioned.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

INDIAPOSITIVE said:


> thank you HK


_For lending its airport to save Modi India face. 
Such is the display of their ungrateful attitude. _

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -=virus=-

lol


----------



## Surya 1

China can also provide vaccine to poor countries but nobody will take it. An unfortunate situation.


----------



## Jackdaws

CAPRICORN-88 said:


> *Someone from a communist country???
> Me??? *
> 
> _Tibetan Indians in Dharmasala have stopped hoping for a long time and their prayers will finally stopped when the 14th Dalai Lama Is put to rest.
> That will be the reality.
> 
> And you may finally transform into a real inquisitive jackdaw after thaf but it would changed a thing.
> 
> Easier to apply for your Indian citizenship since you are born there. _


Doesn't change the fact that they are all Chinese refugees.


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

Jackdaws said:


> Doesn't change the fact that they are all Chinese refugees.


_Then the rest of the world will demand proof of their China citizenship.
Otherwise they will be shipped back to India. _

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jackdaws

CAPRICORN-88 said:


> _Then the rest of the world will demand proof of their China citizenship.
> Otherwise they will be shipped back to India. _


Hahahhahaha. Because of course the refugees fleeing Nazi Germany were asked to prove German citizenship.


----------



## Ghost Hobbit

ZeEa5KPul said:


> If your attempts at securing an oxygen supply match your attempts at humour, your prognosis is grim.



Oxygen supply situation was stabilized day before yesterday night.


----------



## Salza

But US has been sharing its vaccine with Israel abudantly without any lacking of supplies


----------



## Beidou2020

ZeEa5KPul said:


> If your attempts at securing an oxygen supply match your attempts at humour, your prognosis is grim.



The Indian cases and deaths are significantly larger than what is reported. In terms of cases of 350,000 per day, Indians themselves are saying add another ‘0’ to the end of that number to get the real number. This is the worst case scenario in a pandemic where you have a large and densely populated country that overwhelm the medical system and the government is incompetent to manage the situation. India is that country right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Invicta

313ghazi said:


> So it turns out @Ghost Hobbit and his bakht army aren't as influential during waking hours as they are during their sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Number 10 rejects calls for UK to send Covid vaccines to India
> 
> 
> Downing Street today rejected calls to send coronavirus vaccines to India as the country suffers a devastating second wave of Covid-19.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Invicta @Dalit @UKBengali @Baloach @Uncensored


They have to fulfil their daily quota to earn their keep.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

Jackdaws said:


> Hahahhahaha. Because of course the refugees fleeing Nazi Germany were asked to prove German citizenship.



_Which was completely two different thing?
I guess you have to achieve enlightenment to understand it. 
   
_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jackdaws

CAPRICORN-88 said:


> _Which was completely two different thing?
> I guess you have to achieve enlightenment to understand it.
> _


Lol. Or just read some history. Hahahhaha.


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387116169862160387

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

good world should send AID to save human lives in india ASAP .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jamahir

INDIAPOSITIVE said:


> ya let's compare RSS with a UN designated terror org



Other than RSS' own militia activities I can immediately name two its sister organizations - Abhinav Bharat and Sanatan Sanstha - as being involved in bombing and assassinations, respectively. Is that not terrorism ?


----------



## Trango Towers

INDIAPOSITIVE said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387116169862160387


Finally ...
By the time America starts India will be dead


----------



## Leishangthem

ANI ani is the most notorious political propaganda arm ,they are so desperate to portray the US as good guy Quaaaddddd !!!! their QUAAADDDD!!!!Political front more important than lives .


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

Jackdaws said:


> Lol. Or just read some history. Hahahhaha.


_Yes. Indian history will become very interesting. 
Now with unimaginable inputs by descendants of former Tibetan's serf masters, we are sure it will become something else. 
New flying fire breathing Yak alike monsters chanting mantra._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vi-va

Lip service.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taimoor Khan

India-US ties not built on morals, but necessity. Biden’s Covid help delay won’t matter (theprint.in) 


*India-US ties not built on morals, but necessity. Biden’s Covid help delay won’t matter*
*Indians are saying they ‘will not forget’ US delay. Will it matter? Not in the slightest. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vi-va

Taimoor Khan said:


> India-US ties not built on morals, but necessity. Biden’s Covid help delay won’t matter (theprint.in)
> 
> 
> *India-US ties not built on morals, but necessity. Biden’s Covid help delay won’t matter*
> *Indians are saying they ‘will not forget’ US delay. Will it matter? Not in the slightest. *


India desperately need US. No matter what US did to India, BJP/Modi will celebrate US kindness.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daghalodi

FINALLY!!


----------



## Taimoor Khan

vi-va said:


> India desperately need US. No matter what US did to India, BJP/Modi will celebrate US kindness.




America and India relationship is of master and slave. Remember it took just one tweet from Trump and Modi regime cave in, releasing the chloroquine. 


There are reports, that America is pressuring India during this apocalyptic time to give American military paraments basis on Indian soil. American help, if it ever comes, will come with many strings attached.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mudas777

Taimoor Khan said:


> India-US ties not built on morals, but necessity. Biden’s Covid help delay won’t matter (theprint.in)
> 
> 
> *India-US ties not built on morals, but necessity. Biden’s Covid help delay won’t matter*
> *Indians are saying they ‘will not forget’ US delay. Will it matter? Not in the slightest. *




Bro their ties are built on vindictiveness towards China nothing else and also India is a big market. US don't know the meaning of morality and India suffers with the inferiority complex with anything white hence this friendship is never going to be of equals. US will use and abuse and F**k off over time and Indians will enjoy the momentarily limelight and boasts their ego's with pride. Win win for both even one got F**ked and other got laid lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taimoor Khan

mudas777 said:


> *Bro their ties are built on vindictiveness towards China* nothing else and also India is a big market. US don't know the meaning of morality and India suffers with the inferiority complex with anything white hence this friendship is never going to be of equals. US will use and abuse and F**k off over time and Indians will enjoy the momentarily limelight and boasts their ego's with pride. Win win for both even one got F**ked and other got laid lol.




I will add Pakistan to it.


----------



## manlion

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387366945238896642


----------



## Akatosh

Biden sir is very kind leader.


----------



## Jackdaws

CAPRICORN-88 said:


> _Yes. Indian history will become very interesting.
> Now with unimaginable inputs by descendants of former Tibetan's serf masters, we are sure it will become something else.
> New flying fire breathing Yak alike monsters chanting mantra._


Hahahaha. More rubbish spewed on Communist Party propaganda leaflets to prevent Chinese citizens from seeking refuge in India. Haha - please regale me. What else is spewed by the CCP? Hahahha


----------



## Beidou2020

Jackdaws said:


> Hahahaha. More rubbish spewed on Communist Party propaganda leaflets to prevent Chinese citizens from seeking refuge in India. Haha - please regale me. What else is spewed by the CCP? Hahahha



Seek refuge in a COVID country on the verge of total collapse?

No thanks

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Jackdaws

Beidou2020 said:


> Seek refuge in a COVID country on the verge of total collapse?
> 
> No thanks


Sour grapes if your refugee application got rejected.


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

Jackdaws said:


> Sour grapes if your refugee application got rejected.


_For you it is definitely NOT a choice.
You are a born without a state. Says Thank You to your parent. 
Now behave yourself and be obedient to India which host stateless individuals like you. 

   _


----------



## Jackdaws

CAPRICORN-88 said:


> _For you it is definitely NOT a choice.
> You are a born without a state. Says Thank You to your parent.
> Now behave yourself and be obedient to India which host stateless individuals like you.
> 
> _


Lol. My condolences for your refugee application getting rejected. Again. Hahahhaha. Keep trying.


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

Jackdaws said:


> Lol. My condolences for your refugee application getting rejected. Again. Hahahhaha. Keep trying.


_*Condolences???*
Your words are getting wierder with each post*. * 

While rich Indians are fleeing India in droves, paying premium price for their flights and you are trying so hard to promote your application form for migration to India, is there something wrong with you?
Mentally challenge. 
    _


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

*As India helped others, so must we in their time of need: Prince Charles*










As India helped others, so must we in their time of need: Prince Charles in COVID-aid appeal


Britain’s Prince Charles on Wednesday made an impassioned plea as he backed an emergency appeal launched by his charity, British Asian Trust, and urged people to help India as it copes with a “horrific” second wave of the COVID-19 pandemic.




www.tribuneindia.com





*Taiwan to send oxygen concentrators to India. Taiwan's vice foreign minister says India is an important and like-minded international partner.*


----------



## Musings

Jackdaws said:


> Sour grapes if your refugee application got rejected.


Yaar why are you a one trick pony always wanting to bring this non sensical post into all threads you venture on.
The situation in India is simply heartbreaking to all sane members - let’s not try to take cheap shots - rise above it.
We are all left helpless - even those wanting to help in the UK are struggling to do anything but pray. We can’t - due to strict regulations in the pharmaceutical industry have our hands tied. 
Modi ultimately has confirmed to the likes of me and most of the world as a grotesquely inadequate incompetent out of his depth of a leader with little care for the common man. 
The example of the heartbreak can be seen below .....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387362127782895616

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

*Chinese Factories Busy Producing Medical Equipment for Virus-ravaged India*
Chinese factories are busy producing medical equipment to support India where the coronavirus are ravaging severely.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

*Chinese factories busy producing medical equipment for virus-ravaged India*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jackdaws

Musings said:


> Yaar why are you a one trick pony always wanting to bring this non sensical post into all threads you venture on.
> The situation in India is simply heartbreaking to all sane members - let’s not try to take cheap shots - rise above it.
> We are all left helpless - even those wanting to help in the UK are struggling to do anything but pray. We can’t - due to strict regulations in the pharmaceutical industry have our hands tied.
> Modi ultimately has confirmed to the likes of me and most of the world as a grotesquely inadequate incompetent out of his depth of a leader with little care for the common man.
> The example of the heartbreak can be seen below .....
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387362127782895616


It's fairly simple - I am thankful to Pakistanis and indeed everyone else who feel bad for us. For the Chinese members and their cheerleaders suffering from a serious bout of schadenfreude I am merely putting things in perspective and stating some facts.


CAPRICORN-88 said:


> _*Condolences???*
> Your words are getting wierder with each post*. *
> 
> While rich Indians are fleeing India in droves, paying premium price for their flights and you are trying so hard to promote your application form for migration to India, is there something wrong with you?
> Mentally challenge.
> _


Lol. Just how many times did your refugee application to India get rejected? Hahahha


----------



## beijingwalker

Don't count on Americans, America is all talk , at this moment China's juggernaut manufacturing capacity is India's only hope.


----------



## beijingwalker

*China To Transport 25,000 Oxygen Concentrators To India; Says 'working Overtime On Orders'*
As global support pours in for India, China on Wednesday, stated that medical suppliers are working to deliver 25,000 orders of oxygen concentrators to India.

Suchitra Karthikeyan
28th April, 2021 21:23 IST 

As global support pours in for India, China on Wednesday, stated that medical suppliers are working to deliver 25,000 orders of oxygen concentrators to India. Chinese Ambassador to India Sun Weidong added that cargo planes have been planned to transport medical supplies. China has stated that it 'firmly supports'' India in fighting COVID-19. 

*China to ship 25,000 oxygen concentrators*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387401477010849792

*India's oxygen shortage*
Currently, India is grappling with acute oxygen supply with Delhi being hit the worst - atleast ten hospitals have moved the High Court seeking oxygen supply. While the Centre and Delhi govt have blamed each other for the ongoing oxygen crisis in the national capital, Railways has started 'Oxygen Express' to transport liquid oxygen to the states via green corridors. These trains have already begun to arrive at UP, Maharashtra, Andhra from Odisha, Jharkhand and others. Delhi, which has demanded a consistent supply of 480 MT oxygen per day is yet to receive its quota as the state govt has not been able to provide tankers for transportation to the Railways. Delhi has demanded the Centre's help in procuring more oxygen, accusing UP and Haryana of obstructing its supply. Except for nine sectors, supply of oxygen for industrial purposes by manufacturers and suppliers has been prohibited from April 22 as a temporary measure.









China to transport 25,000 oxygen concentrators to India; says 'working overtime on orders'


As global support pours in for India, China on Wednesday, stated that medical suppliers are working to deliver 25,000 orders of oxygen concentrators to India.




www.republicworld.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

Jackdaws said:


> It's fairly simple - I am thankful to Pakistanis and indeed everyone else who feel bad for us. For the Chinese members and their cheerleaders suffering from a serious bout of schadenfreude I am merely putting things in perspective and stating some facts.
> 
> Lol. Just how many times did your refugee application to India get rejected? Hahahha



_*Still trolling. *

Apply for your Indian citizenship first since you are a stateless individual. _

  

_Grateful to Pakistan for what. 
They will never granted your type any refugee status. _


----------



## CONNAN




----------



## Jackdaws

CAPRICORN-88 said:


> _*Still trolling. *
> 
> Apply for your Indian citizenship first since you are a stateless individual. _
> 
> 
> 
> _Grateful to Pakistan for what.
> They will never granted your type any refugee status. _


Hahaha. Just how many applications for refugee status were rejected? Did you cry outside the Embassy? Hahahaha


----------



## Uncensored

Australia's Health Minister Greg Hunt. | Photo Credit: AP 

*The federal government was in the process of considering what it could send to help, the Australian Broadcasting Corporation news channel quoted Health Minister Greg Hunt as saying.*



Australia will send oxygen, ventilators and personal protective equipment (PPE) to India as part of an immediate support package to the country which is battling with the latest surge of the COVID-19 cases, Health Minister Greg Hunt said on Monday.

The federal government was in the process of considering what it could send to help, the Australian Broadcasting Corporation news channel quoted Mr. Hunt as saying.

“India is literally gasping for oxygen,” the federal health minister said.

“And while we can assist with the national medical stockpile, their particular request is for assistance with regards to the physical supply of oxygen. That will be one of the things we are looking at, in particular with the states,” the minister said.

The federal government also confirmed to send oxygen, ventilators and personal protective equipment to India as part of an immediate support package to be announced on Tuesday, according to the report. However, Australia would not send vaccines.

Mr. Hunt further said: ‘’We are in a strong position on that front because we don’t need them at this point in time. We will still keep a reserve, but if they can be of assistance (they will be donated).” The National Security Committee of Cabinet is set to meet on Tuesday to discuss any assistance for India, as well as any extra steps that may need to be taken to minimise the risk of infections spreading to Australia.

The government was also considering banning all flights from India following the massive spike of coronavirus cases in the country.

The Cabinet meeting will discuss temporarily halting all repatriation flights out of India.

The move could affect thousands of people, including Australian cricketers currently playing in the Indian Premier League in India.

Foreign Affairs Minister Marise Payne, Australia’s ambassador to India Barry O’Farrell and officials from the Health Department, the Department of Foreign Affairs and Trade, and the Department of Home Affairs were holding discussions over recent days on how to deal with the emerging situation.

India is struggling with a second wave of the pandemic with more than 3,00,000 daily new coronavirus cases being reported in the past few days, and hospitals in several States are reeling under a shortage of medical oxygen and beds.

India’s tally on Monday climbed to 1,73,13,163 while active cases crossed the 28-lakh mark, with 3,52,991 people testing positive for coronavirus infection in a day, the highest so far, the Health Ministry said.

The death toll rose to 1,95,123 with a record 2,812 new fatalities, it said.









Australia to send oxygen, ventilators, PPE to India as part of immediate support package


The federal government was in the process of considering what it could send to help, the Australian Broadcasting Corporation news channel quoted Health Minister Greg Hunt as saying.




www.thehindu.com


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

Jackdaws said:


> Hahaha. Just how many applications for refugee status were rejected? Did you cry outside the Embassy? Hahahaha



   

_Something is really wrong with you? 
Today every healthly person alive who can afford it is trying to leave India and paying premuum price for their flight. 
You are still distributing leaflet for what? 





_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

Jackdaws said:


> Hahaha. Just how many applications for refugee status were rejected? Did you cry outside the Embassy? Hahahaha



_So when are you going to face the reality?
You should be grateful to India for hosting your type and praying for them instead of distributing leaflets for application for what? 





_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lonelyman

CAPRICORN-88 said:


> _Something is really wrong with you?
> Today every healthly person alive who can afford it is trying to leave India and paying premuum price for their flight.
> You are still distributing leaflet for what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _



this is literally the hell on earth

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## krash

Are there any Indian members here from the GTA?


----------



## Jackdaws

CAPRICORN-88 said:


> _So when are you going to face the reality?
> You should be grateful to India for hosting your type and praying for them instead of distributing leaflets for application for what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


You will get a chance to be grateful to India for hosting you. Don't give up. Keep trying.


CAPRICORN-88 said:


> _Something is really wrong with you?
> Today every healthly person alive who can afford it is trying to leave India and paying premuum price for their flight.
> You are still distributing leaflet for what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


Every? Is that what the Chinese Communist leaflet is saying?


----------



## Imran Khan

common guys stop childish trolling people are dying every hour in india
these great people are fighting for lives

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lonelyman

Imran Khan said:


> common guys stop childish trolling people are dying every hour in india



true and sad, but bhakts still spread dis-information at every chance and defend modi at any cost - even millions of common Indian people are dead


CAPRICORN-88 said:


> _Something is really wrong with you?
> Today every healthly person alive who can afford it is trying to leave India and paying premuum price for their flight.
> You are still distributing leaflet for what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _



Indian super rich has gone gone gone, using private jets

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

Jackdaws said:


> You will get a chance to be grateful to India for hosting you. Don't give up. Keep trying.
> 
> Every? Is that what the Chinese Communist leaflet is saying?


  
_*Why don't you quit trolling?*
You don't earn respect that way and are just humiliating yourself.
As a former denizen of India, I am indeed grateful to some friends in India for sharing a great time together there. 
But I guess today with the pandemic everything has changed in Mumbai. 

IMO neither the Chinese nor Tibetan Chinese will ever bothering themselves with a useless misguided individual like you. 

So stop wasting our time and do something useful like cremating dead bodies collected in the streets. 
You may earn some rupees that way. _


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

_*Sad to say, in India politics takes priority over human lives. *

Modi thanked Spice Airlines for collecting the 800 oxygen concentrators without saying a word of thanks to China or even mentioning China in Indian News Media. 

The China, his BJP party run government has been demonizing, is now doing their part in trying to save Indians' lives. 

FYI the *communist state of Kerala* is the only state without any oxygen concentrators problem. 

Unbelievable Modi must be feeling deep humiliation. _

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghost Hobbit

lonelyman said:


> true and sad, but bhakts still spread dis-information at every chance and defend modi at any cost - even millions of common Indian people are dead
> 
> 
> Indian super rich has gone gone gone, using private jets



millions would not have been dead if you had not let loose a pandemic on the world.


CAPRICORN-88 said:


> _*Sad to say, in India politics takes priority over human lives. *
> 
> Modi thanked Spice Airlines for collecting the 800 oxygen concentrators without saying a word of thanks to China or even mentioning China in Indian News Media.
> 
> The China, his BJP party run government has been demonizing, is now doing their part in trying to save Indians' lives.
> 
> FYI the *communist state of Kerala* is the only state without any oxygen concentrators problem.
> 
> Unbelievable Modi must be feeling deep humiliation. _



why should we thank a country that let loose this pandemic and tried to hide it.


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387720463632195584
heart warming. thanks Afghanistan a true friend!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386773921047973888

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386551962292953088

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386334102660567045

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386381169550364676

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Qmjd

INDIAPOSITIVE said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387720463632195584
> heart warming. thanks Afghanistan a true friend!
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386773921047973888
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386551962292953088
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386334102660567045
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386381169550364676


Kafir (infidel's) are not Muslim friends.
End of story

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

Qmjd said:


> Kafir (infidel's) are not Muslim friends.
> End of story



interesting , can you tell us more why that is?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

INDIAPOSITIVE said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387720463632195584
> heart warming. thanks Afghanistan a true friend!
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386773921047973888
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386551962292953088
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386334102660567045
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386381169550364676


We will remember this. The Taliban will remember this. The north remembers🐺.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

Qmjd said:


> Kafir (infidel's) are not Muslim friends.
> End of story




Leave it up to God to decide who is a Kafir and who isn't

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Qmjd

Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8 said:


> Leave it up to God to decide who is a Kafir and who isn't


We know them by thier names and by thier faith.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

Qmjd said:


> We know them by thier names and by thier faith.




Faith in God and faith in humanity is enough ..as I said, let's get down to the business of living...God will judge us in afterlife...why should we take up the burden of judgement?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surya 1

INDIAPOSITIVE said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387720463632195584
> heart warming. thanks Afghanistan a true friend!
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/13867739210479738880
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386551962292953088
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386334102660567045
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386381169550364676



Thank you our Afghan ftiends. We are overwhelmed with your sensible wishes we pray Almighty God for the health wealth and prosperity of our Afghan friends.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

Whether the Afghans like it or not, we are coming.


----------



## hussain0216

INDIAPOSITIVE said:


> interesting , can you tell us more why that is?



Look what's happening in India after Indian Muslims trusted Gandhi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalit

hussain0216 said:


> Look what's happening in India after Indian Muslims trusted Gandhi



These Northern alliance Tajik and Uzbeks don't have a future in Afghanistan. The majority is now going to rule. Nature is going to take its course now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussain0216

Dalit said:


> These Northern alliance Tajik and Uzbeks don't have a future in Afghanistan. The majority is now going to rule.



We know the hindutva, 

They are our target and we will not tolerate them in Afghanistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qmjd

Qmjd said:


> We know them by thier names and by thier faith.


Deleting my post because it's offensive.
It's true not offensive.
Curse on the hindu until they left kashmiri people alone.


----------



## PradoTLC

We are with modi too....we pray he rules india till end of his natural life


----------



## Qmjd

Surya 1 said:


> Thank you our Afghan ftiends. We are overwhelmed with your sensible wishes we pray Almighty God for the health wealth and prosperity of our Afghan friends.


Afghan likes young boy for late night shows


----------



## Yasser76

I see Afghan elite are already preparing the ground for the post Sep 2021 Indian Visa rush....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Drizzt

Dalit said:


> These Northern alliance Tajik and Uzbeks don't have a future in Afghanistan. The majority is now going to rule. Nature is going to take its course now.


Basically, west used them to attack Pasthun majority and now they are abandoned by west as its objective is achieved. But, instead of taking revenge, Pasthun majority should build friendship and unity, so that no one exploits resentment of Tajik and Uzbek minority in the future.


----------



## Last starfighter

Surya 1 said:


> Thank you our Afghan ftiends. We are overwhelmed with your sensible wishes we pray Almighty God for the health wealth and prosperity of our Afghan friends.


Do you have multiple god's.
If so which one do you pray to


----------



## vi-va

Since this April, #China has supplied more than 5000 ventilators, 21569 oxygen generators, over 21.48 million masks & around 3800 tons of medicines to #India, according to statistics of the General Administration of Customs of China. 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387749725177143302

Reactions: Like Like:
13 | Wow Wow:
2


----------



## bshifter

Why Indians here do not show any gratitude? So sad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dbc

bshifter said:


> Why Indians here do not show any gratitude? So sad



Do you show gratitude to Taiwan when you buy groceries from RT-Mart? 
why should a buyer be grateful to the seller?


----------



## Dungeness

dbc said:


> Do you show gratitude to Taiwan when you buy groceries from RT-Mart?
> why should a buyer be grateful to the seller?




I would, if other grocery stores don't have nearly enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## dbc

Dungeness said:


> I would, if other grocery stores don't have near enough.



really?! Is this a uniquely Chinese custom? it's a commercial transaction receiving payment is thanks enough

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Globenim

NSA bots meanwhile already bussy spreading fake reports about China "allegedly" somehow behind the scenes blocking supplies to India, in direct response to growing Indian cricism against tthe U.S. regime well evidently blocking supplies to India.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## dbc

bshifter said:


> And what have you done for your country India? At least China is doing what it can to help, cannot say the same thing of some Indian troll watching his home country burn



India isn't my country, don't be sour cause I called out your BS..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bshifter

dbc said:


> India isn't my country, don't be sour cause I called out your BS..


you aren't calling anything out, keep the BS to yourself. Many countries who received help from China last year also showed gratitude, it's called decency something your mom forgot to teach you while raising you.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## dbc

bshifter said:


> you aren't calling anything out, keep the BS to yourself. Many countries who received help from China last year also showed gratitude, it's called decency something your mom forgot to teach you while raising you.



why are you getting personal? It isn't aid. Chinese businesses are making money selling supplies to India. If anything you guys need to thank COVID for making you rich.


----------



## Beast

dbc said:


> Do you show gratitude to Taiwan when you buy groceries from RT-Mart?
> why should a buyer be grateful to the seller?


Why PRC Chinese need to show gratitude to Taiwan when they ban PPE to PRC China during early stage of pandemic?


dbc said:


> why are you getting personal? It isn't aid. Chinese businesses are making money selling supplies to India. If anything you guys need to thank COVID for making you rich.


How do you know all those are sold and no donation from China?





__





Devastating epidemic 'may drag Indian economy back to 20 years ago'; China stands ready to help - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn






_Donations from Chinese companies are also on the way._
_
With demand for medical oxygen cylinders skyrocketing in India, Chinese smartphone maker Xiaomi on Thursday announced it will donate INR 3 Crores to procure more than 1,000 oxygen concentrators for hospitals across India.



The Global Times learned from a source close to the matter on Saturday that a Chinese logistics company plans to donate 300,000 KN95 face masks to India, and the source is contacting recipients in India. A Chinese motorcycle company has donated more than 200,000 masks to a hospital in Delhi, and a Chinese company in the textile industry has purchased a ventilator in China and is sending it to a hospital in India.

Wang Guangfa, a respiratory expert at Peking University First Hospital who shared China's epidemic control and prevention experience with many countries including India last year, told the Global Times on Saturday that with a large population, India's priority is to learn from China on strict prevention and control measures, including improving its testing ability to find more patients, and building field hospitals to quarantine and treat patients.

Wang said that these measures could effectively control the source of infection and cut the virus transmission route as China's experience showed that many patients were detected from testing.
_
_Aside from providing medical supplies, China could help India with testing equipment, testing reagents, construction materials for building makeshift hospitals as well as technical support, Wang said._

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

dbc said:


> Do you show gratitude to Taiwan when you buy groceries from RT-Mart?
> why should a buyer be grateful to the seller?



if I'm starving to death, absolutely. they can sell to anyone they want and have the right to refuse business.

why do you thank your doctor? they're paid to be there so by your logic you should never thank medical staff.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dbc

Beast said:


> Why PRC Chinese need to show gratitude to Taiwan when they ban PPE to PRC China during early stage of pandemic?
> 
> How do you know all those are sold and no donation from China?



lol! never mind may be it was a poor metaphor


FairAndUnbiased said:


> if I'm starving to death, absolutely. they can sell to anyone they want and have the right to refuse business.
> 
> why do you thank your doctor? they're paid to be there so by your logic you should never thank medical staff.



India has money to buy supplies from China. China wants to make money selling supplies to India. From all accounts China appears to profiteering from the Indian demand.

Good for China sucks for India..


----------



## bshifter

FairAndUnbiased said:


> if I'm starving to death, absolutely. they can sell to anyone they want and have the right to refuse business.
> 
> why do you thank your doctor? they're paid to be there so by your logic you should never thank medical staff.


I suppose he never thanked anyone as long he had to pay for the service. I do see patients thanking the surgeons for saving their lives, thanking the nurses for the medical care despite paying the bill. It's what normal people do and the least they could do by showing gratitude. It is quite telling what kind of character that dude is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

dbc said:


> India has money to buy supplies from China. China wants to make money selling supplies to India. From all accounts China appears to profiteering from the Indian demand.
> 
> Good for China sucks for India..



Can India source sufficient supplies from any other country for equal cost and lead time? If not then the point still stands.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kuge

dbc said:


> Do you show gratitude to Taiwan when you buy groceries from RT-Mart?
> why should a buyer be grateful to the seller?


in some cases, buyers are thankful for discounted price tags?


----------



## Surya 1

Last starfighter said:


> Do you have multiple god's.
> If so which one do you pray to



We have multiple gods. Prayer depends on what we seek. For example, If i need Vidya, I sill pray godess saraswati. If I need strength, I will pray lord Hanuman.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dungeness

dbc said:


> really?! Is this a uniquely Chinese custom? it's a commercial transaction receiving payment is thanks enough



Chances are, whatever USA is sending to India are the leftovers sourced from China, PPE, ventilators or masks. Learn to appreciate if others can sell you what you need when you need it at a fair price which may have saved millions lives.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## paritosh

Dalit said:


> These Northern alliance Tajik and Uzbeks don't have a future in Afghanistan. The majority is now going to rule. Nature is going to take its course now.


What’s the point of turning everything into politics. Relax and enjoy life for a bit. 
🤦‍♂️

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Surya 1

paritosh said:


> What’s the point of turning everything into politics. Relax and enjoy life for a bit.
> 🤦‍♂️



He is programmed to turn everything 8n politics. Your advice won't help.


----------



## redtom

知恩图报是一种美德，你们觉得印度人有没有？

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## paritosh

Surya 1 said:


> He is programmed to turn everything 8n politics. Your advice won't help.


I quite enjoy his posts, I don’t think that’s the case. You don’t need to fight fire with fire.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

dbc said:


> India has money to buy supplies from China. China wants to make money selling supplies to India.


Money sometime can't buy everything especially in time of need, why US doesn't produce for India?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Surya 1

vi-va said:


> Since this April, #China has supplied more than 5000 ventilators, 21569 oxygen generators, over 21.48 million masks & around 3800 tons of medicines to #India, according to statistics of the General Administration of Customs of China.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387749725177143302




Suppiled means sold or send as help? 3800 medicine is a fake figure. It may be raw material for medicine.


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

_*These are just statistics and figures. *

The people are basically telling the rest not to pull the indigenous Made in India argument. Statistics don't lied. 

It goes to show that the Pharmaceutical Industries in India are in a WIN-WIN situations working with China which is quite unlike what some of the lying Indian politicians are saying. 
Only thing is they are not transacted in US dollars. _

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -blitzkrieg-

AWWW


----------



## Han Patriot

Surya 1 said:


> Suppiled means sold or send as help? 3800 medicine is a fake figure. It may be raw material for medicine.


Lololol. Faster Bury yr head into the sand and pretend to hear nothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Khan vilatey

INDIAPOSITIVE said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387720463632195584
> heart warming. thanks Afghanistan a true friend!
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386773921047973888
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386551962292953088
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386334102660567045
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386381169550364676


No true son of Afghanistan would stand with India, these must be norther alliance skum soon to be hanging from a bridge in Kabul 

k


----------



## Surya 1

Han Patriot said:


> Lololol. Faster Bury yr head into the sand and pretend to hear nothing.



Those who ffed on Indian rice should not tell this.


----------



## Imad.Khan

Khan vilatey said:


> No true son of Afghanistan would stand with India, these must be norther alliance skum soon to be hanging from a bridge in Kabul
> 
> k



These are brainwashed youth of Afghanistan. Just a few hundred years ago, the same Uzbek and Tajik people together with Pukhtoons were invading and ruling over India. Now they think they are friends.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Quibbler

If Chinese had any shame they would first apologise for creating this virus.


----------



## bshifter

Spreading more lies will only result in harsher karma. Haven't Indians learned its lesson by now?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan

*US to send Covid-19 aid worth $100 million to India, first flight to land today*
*The Joe Biden administration has also redirected its own order of AstraZeneca manufacturing supplies to India, which will allow it to make over 20 million doses of vaccine*



Geeta Mohan New DelhiApril 29, 2021UPDATED: April 29, 2021 10:25 IST






The US has dispatched its first batch of Covid-19 relief materials to India, including oxygen cylinders and regulators, Rapid Diagnostic Test kits and N95 masks. The White House has said the *US would be sending supplies worth more than $100 million* to India and "meet the urgent health needs of the Indian people".
In a statement on Wednesday, US Agency for International Development (USAID) said, "The United States deployed the first of several emergency Covid-19 relief shipments to India. Arriving in New Delhi from Travis Air Force Base on the world's largest military aircraft, the shipment includes 440 oxygen cylinders and regulators."
"In addition, on this first flight, USAID has sent 960,000 Rapid Diagnostic Tests to identify infections early to help prevent the community spread of Covid-19, and 100,000 N95 masks to protect India’s frontline healthcare heroes," the statement said.
*READ | Why US’s belated offer of Covid aid to India has raised eyebrows*
The Joe Biden administration has also redirected its own order of AstraZeneca manufacturing supplies to India, which will allow it to make over 20 million doses of Covid-19 vaccine.
The US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention has also locally procured oxygen cylinders and will deliver them to support hospital systems in India.
The US is also providing the first tranche of a planned 20,000 treatment courses of the anti-viral drug Remdesivir to help treat hospitalised Covid-19 patients.
*ALSO READ | World has failed India, says top US adviser Dr Fauci *
"The United States has stood shoulder to shoulder with the people of India for more than 70 years, and will continue to fight the Covid-19 pandemic together," said the statement.
"Just as India sent assistance to the United States when US hospitals were strained early in the pandemic, the United States is now helping India during its time of need," it further said.
*Immediate US Emergency Covid-19 Assistance*
*The United States is providing:
Oxygen Support:* An initial delivery of 1,100 cylinders will remain in India and can be repeatedly refilled at local supply centers, with more planeloads to come. The U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention has also locally procured oxygen cylinders and will deliver them to support hospital systems in coordination with the Government of India.
*Oxygen Concentrators:* 1700 oxygen concentrators to obtain oxygen from ambient air. These mobile units provide options for flexible patient treatment.
*Oxygen Generation Units (PSA Systems):* Multiple large-scale units to support up to 20 patients each, and additional mobile units will provide an ability to target specific shortages. A team of U.S. experts will support these units, working hand-in-hand on the ground with Indian medical personnel.
*Personal Protective Equipment:* 15 million N95 masks to protect both patients and Indian health care personnel.
*Vaccine-Manufacturing Supplies:* The U.S. has re-directed its own order of Astra Zeneca manufacturing supplies to India. This will allow India to make over 20 million doses of COVID-19 vaccine.
*Rapid Diagnostic Tests (RDTs):* 1 million rapid diagnostic tests the same type used by the White House — to provide reliable results in less than 15 minutes to help identify and prevent community spread.
*Therapeutics: *The first tranche of a planned 20,000 treatment courses of the antiviral drug remdesivir to help treat hospitalized patients.
*Public Health Assistance:* US CDC experts will work hand-in- hand with India’s experts in the following areas: laboratory, surveillance and epidemiology, bioinformatics for genomic sequencing and modeling, infection prevention and control, vaccine rollout, and risk communication.
*US support for India from the outset of the pandemic:*
The United States and India have closely worked together to respond to the COVID-19 pandemic. US Covid-19 assistance has reached more than 9.7 million Indians across more than 20 states and union territories, providing life-saving treatments, disseminating public health messages to local communities; strengthening case-finding and surveillance; and mobilizing innovative financing mechanisms to bolster emergency preparedness:
- Partnered with more than 1,000 Indian healthcare facilities to strengthen preparedness, including training of over 14,000 people on infection prevention and control.
- Helped keep more than 213,000 frontline workers safe — including risk mitigation training for doctors, nurses, midwives, community volunteers, sanitation workers, and others who are actively responding to COVID-19 in India.
- Launched joint public messaging with UNICEF on COVID prevention that has reached more than 84 million people.
- Provided 200 state-of-the-art ventilators to 29 healthcare facilities in 15 states to care for critically-ill COVID-19 patients.
*US-India health partnership: Seven decades strong*
- For seventy years, US public health experts from across the government, including USAID, HHS, CDC, FDA, and NIH, have worked in partnership with Indian officials to improve the health of India’s most vulnerable communities and the well-being of its people.
- Over the last 20 years, US foreign assistance to India has exceeded $2.8 billion, including more than $1.4 billion for health care.
- The United States, India, and other partners have worked together to reduce new HIV infections by 37 percent between 2010 and 2019.
- Since 1998, the United States and India have worked together to combat tuberculosis (TB) through improved patient-centered diagnosis, treatment and prevention, helping treat 15 million people with the disease.
- In the last five years, the United States has helped 40 million pregnant women receive vital health information and services.
- The United States, in partnership with the Government of India and World Health Organization, has supported initiatives at the District, State and National level to build frontline disease detection capacity.
- The United States and India are working together to advance global health security and fight outbreaks before they become pandemics.








US to send Covid-19 aid worth $100 million to India, first flight to land today


The Joe Biden administration has also redirected its own order of AstraZeneca manufacturing supplies to India, which will allow it to make over 20 million doses of vaccine




www.indiatoday.in
























__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387963303238897665


----------



## Imran Khan

good gesture by japan 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387958447849631744


----------



## Imran Khan

Coronavirus   Israel News   ISRAEL ELECTIONS   WORLD NEWS   Middle East   U.S. Politics   ARCHAEOLOGY   Opinion  
Login 








Jerusalem Post



Israel News 
*Israel to send aid to India amid COVID-19 spike*
*India, which has been faced with some of the worst coronavirus numbers in the world, will be receiving aid from Israel to help gain control of the pandemic in the region.*
By  LAHAV HARKOV 
APRIL 28, 2021 05:58



 

 

 

 





Struggling to breathe, COVID sick wait for oxygen at Sikh temple in India





Israel will take part in international efforts to stem the spread of COVID-19Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu said Tuesday.

“One of the countries where the pandemic is spreading in such a cruel and difficult way is our friend India,” he said in a cabinet meeting. “I hope there will be an international effort, in which Israel is prepared to be a full partner, to stop this tragedy.”



Netanyahu sent Israel’s condolences to Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi and the people of India.

“While we are happy here, we still understand that big parts of the world are suffering greatly,” he said. “We are ready to help in any way that is needed.”

Neither the Prime Minister’s Office nor the Foreign Ministry provided further details about the aid.

India did relatively well in the early months of the pandemic, but in recent weeks its morbidity numbers have soared.

On Tuesday, India had more than 300,000 new coronavirus cases for the sixth day in a row, with an overall caseload of 17.64 million. The death toll from COVID-19 in India was 197,894 at last count.

Less than 10% of its population had received a dose of the COVID-19 vaccine as of Tuesday.

The US, UK, Saudi Arabia, UAE and others have pledged to aid India, especially ventilators and oxygen containers.

Foreign Ministry Deputy Director-General for Asia and the Pacific Gilad Cohen tweeted that the ministry “has been organizing support from government, private sector & Israeli citizens to help our great friend India in struggling with COVID-19. A friend in need is a friend indeed.”

Israeli aid organization SmartAID sent hundreds of oxygen concentrators to hospitals in New Delhi this week.

“SmartAID jumped into action as soon as we heard of the unfolding crisis in India,” SmartAID global goodwill ambassador Alethea Gold said. “We have been working tirelessly with our local partners in New Delhi to put together this support package, which is aimed at reducing the escalating number of deaths.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 8888888888888

That much, listening to Indian media it look like China didn't offer much....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

Quibbler said:


> If Chinese had any shame they would first apologise for creating this virus.



seems like you haven't learned your lesson. every time an Indian insults a Chinese over COVID an Indian gets hospitalized for COVID. I guarantee it. Keep it up.

Wish you a good recovery, and you're welcome for the aid.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## shjliu

Quibbler said:


> If Chinese had any shame they would first apologise for creating this virus.



it‘s not from China

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

Quibbler said:


> If Chinese had any shame they would first apologise for creating this virus.


China swiftly locked down Wuhan and the whole country and completely wiped out covid in less than 2 months, so you bark up the wrong tree, you have other countries to thank.









Coronavirus entered India from Europe, Middle East and not China, claims IISc study


The report used genomics to suggest that the virus spread through the most travelled countries



english.jagran.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

Surya 1 said:


> Those who ffed on Indian rice should not tell this.


Ff? Wtf is fufu. Dude, wake up to your failed state India. It is Fcked! Lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387446050441469953


----------



## Quibbler

shjliu said:


> it‘s not from China


The virus is from China. Period. Any sane persons knows so.


FairAndUnbiased said:


> seems like you haven't learned your lesson. every time an Indian insults a Chinese over COVID an Indian gets hospitalized for COVID. I guarantee it. Keep it up.
> 
> Wish you a good recovery, and you're welcome for the aid.


Every time a Chinese denies the truth, CCP kills one Chinese to keep up their propganda. I guarantee it. Keep up. Hopefully wont be someone in your family this time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

Quibbler said:


> The virus is from China. Period. Any sane persons knows so.


You are not WHO or anything close to it, so your "period" means nothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Quibbler

beijingwalker said:


> You are not WHO or anything close to it, so your "period" means nothing.


My period is the voice of every free person in this world! Period. The CCP doesn't control the world yet!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

Quibbler said:


> The virus is from China. Period. Any sane persons knows so.
> 
> Every time a Chinese denies the truth, CCP kills one Chinese to keep up their propganda. I guarantee it. Keep up. Hopefully wont be someone in your family this time.



here's the difference: I can prove that every time an Indian talks shit about China someone dies. It's happening right now, literally 1 death per minute and climbing. 

But there's no proof that CCP kills anyone outside a court of law.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

Quibbler said:


> My period is the voice of every free person in this world! Period. The CCP doesn't control the world yet!


You can change your name to "every free person", lol.. what a funny name.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

Quibbler said:


> My period is the voice of every free person in this world! Period. The CCP doesn't control the world yet!



_Don't be racist.

Do you know CCP stands for *Competent Chinese People.*_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Quibbler

FairAndUnbiased said:


> here's the difference: I can prove that every time an Indian talks shit about China someone dies. It's happening right now, literally 1 death per minute and climbing.
> 
> But there's no proof that CCP kills anyone outside a court of law.


Of course there is no proof. We have a free media. China kills every single living proof! You are the heirs of Moa Zedong, the great after all.


beijingwalker said:


> You can change your name to "every free person", lol.. what a funny name.


Says a person who has to use a VPN to post this


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

Quibbler said:


> Of course there is no proof. We have a free media. China kills every single living proof! You are the heirs of Moa Zedong, the great after all.
> 
> Says a person who has to use a VPN to post this



If India had a Mao, I'd fear India having the potential of closing the gap with China. Maybe not overtaking though.

But India has Modi, so I sleep well, as it is guaranteed to fall further and further behind.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

*Coronavirus entered India from Europe, Middle East and not Chin*








Coronavirus entered India from Europe, Middle East and not China, claims IISc study


The report used genomics to suggest that the virus spread through the most travelled countries



english.jagran.com





*Cuomo: The Coronavirus That Came To New York "Did Not Come From China, It Came From Europe"*








Cuomo: The Coronavirus That Came To New York "Did Not Come From China, It Came From Europe"


Gov. Andrew Cuomo (D-NY) argued the coronavirus that hit New York state did not come from China but Europe, probably Italy he said. At his Friday coronavirus press briefing, Cuomo said President Trump's China travel ban was too late and the horse had long left the barn. "Researchers now find...




www.realclearpolitics.com





*Most Australian coronavirus cases coming from USA: Scott Morrison*








Most Australian coronavirus cases coming from USA: PM


The United States is the country of origin for most of the coronavirus cases in Australia, the prime minist...




www.9news.com.au






Quibbler said:


> Of course there is no proof. We have a free media. China kills every single living proof! You are the heirs of Moa Zedong, the great after all.
> 
> Says a person who has to use a VPN to post this


We are not free, we don't have the freedom to burn our dead on the streets and parking lots.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leishangthem

India has almost no chance of containing the epidemic without china's aid and expertise but its hell bent on slandering in return of the help .That's the character of the nation .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Quibbler

FairAndUnbiased said:


> If India had a Mao, I'd fear India having the potential of closing the gap with China. Maybe not overtaking though.
> 
> But India has Modi, so I sleep well, as it is guaranteed to fall further and further behind.


I can literally feel the gun to your head right now.


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

Quibbler said:


> I can literally feel the gun to your head right now.



I can feel the starvation and lack of oxygen... no wait, I can't, because I don't live in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Jackdaws

This is good news. More employment generation in China means less Chinese refugees making a beeline for India to join their fellow 100,000 Chinese refugees. We profusely thank China for this.


----------



## beijingwalker

Jackdaws said:


> This is good news. More employment generation in China means less Chinese refugees making a beeline for India to join their fellow 100,000 Chinese refugees. We profusely thank China for this.


lol, how can people who were born in India become Chinese refugees, what other choices did they have？ Can they come to China before they were born?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akatosh

vi-va said:


> Since this April, #China has supplied more than 5000 ventilators, 21569 oxygen generators, over 21.48 million masks & around 3800 tons of medicines to #India, according to statistics of the General Administration of Customs of China.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387749725177143302





bshifter said:


> Why Indians here do not show any gratitude? So sad





FairAndUnbiased said:


> Can India source sufficient supplies from any other country for equal cost and lead time? If not then the point still stands.







__





Private Firms Are purchasing India’s Priority Needs From China, No Aid taken from China


Private Firms Are purchasing India’s Priority Needs From China: Indian Foreign Secretary 6 HOURS AGO New Delhi: Even as India remains reluctant to get direct Chinese government aid from China, private firms worldwide continue to purchase medical supplies and equipment from China to rush to the...



defence.pk


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Akatosh said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Private Firms Are purchasing India’s Priority Needs From China, No Aid taken from China
> 
> 
> Private Firms Are purchasing India’s Priority Needs From China: Indian Foreign Secretary 6 HOURS AGO New Delhi: Even as India remains reluctant to get direct Chinese government aid from China, private firms worldwide continue to purchase medical supplies and equipment from China to rush to the...
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk




Why the Indians are not running to their daddy America? Have we not heard all these years, Indians trolls saying that "Chinki maal" sucks?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jackdaws

beijingwalker said:


> lol, how can people who were born in India become Chinese refugees, what other choices did they have？ Can they come to China before they were born?


Is that what they tell you in Communist China? That all Chinese refugees in India were born in India? Lol.


Taimoor Khan said:


> Why the Indians are not running to their daddy America? Have we not heard all these years, Indians trolls saying that "Chinki maal" sucks?


To generate employment for the Chinese. Even in the worst of times, we think that charity toward China is something we must do.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

Jackdaws said:


> Is that what they tell you in Communist China? That all Chinese refugees in India were born in India? Lol.


Those slave owners, higher class Tibetan aristocrats who followed Dalai Lama into India 70 years ago, how many of them do you think are still alive? Tibetans are not known for their longevity , nor are Indians,.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mugen

Quibbler said:


> My period is the voice of every free person in this world! Period. The CCP doesn't control the world yet!


I am a free person, and your "period" is not my voice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## My-Analogous

dbc said:


> really?! Is this a uniquely Chinese custom? it's a commercial transaction receiving payment is thanks enough


They are given things from their national reserves not unlike US who refuse to give anything to India even commercial wise. At least you must praise that gesture.


----------



## Jackdaws

beijingwalker said:


> Those slave owners, higher class Tibetan aristocrats who followed Dalai Lama into India 70 years ago, how many of them do you think are still alive? Tibetans are not known for their longevity , nor are Indians,.


Maybe that's the narrative spun in Communist China to prevent their citizens from begging for refugee status in India.


----------



## beijingwalker

Jackdaws said:


> Maybe that's the narrative spun in Communist China to prevent their citizens from begging for refugee status in India.


Can you answer the common sense question first? Those slave owners, higher class Tibetan aristocrats who followed Dalai Lama into India 70 years ago, how many of them do you think are still alive? Tibetans are not known for their longevity , nor are Indians,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jackdaws

beijingwalker said:


> Can you answer the common sense question first? Those slave owners, higher class Tibetan aristocrats who followed Dalai Lama into India 70 years ago, how many of them do you think are still alive? Tibetans are not known for their longevity , nor are Indians,.


I can point you in the right direction to get the exact answer you seek - 

Secretary
Department of Home
Central Tibetan Administration
Dharamshala-176215 H.P., India

*Tel:* +91-1892-222214, 222412
*Fax:* +91-1892-225065
*E-mail:* home@tibet.net

You can ask them about the demographic break up of Chinese citizens currently living as refugees in India. Hope this helps.


----------



## lonelyman

Jackdaws said:


> Maybe that's the narrative spun in Communist China to prevent their citizens from begging for refugee status in India.



go find oxygen/hospital beds for your fellow countryman instead of keyboard war and spitting bullshit here


----------



## Trango Towers

Block tiltok. Block Chinese apps. Block China. Ugh so sad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onebyone

Health workers install oxygen cylinders for COVID-19 patients at a makeshift hospital in New Delhi, India, Friday, April 30, 2021. Indian scientists appealed to Prime Minister Narendra Modi to publicly release virus data that would allow them to save lives as coronavirus cases climbed again Friday, prompting the army to open its hospitals in a desperate bid to control a massive humanitarian crisis. (AP Photo)


*“Under the leadership of the Indian government, the people of India will certainly overcome the pandemic,” Xi added.









China's Xi offers more help to India in message to Modi


Chinese leader Xi Jinping on Friday offered additional assistance to India in battling the coronavirus outbreak ravaging the country, putting aside a simmering rivalry and tensions along their disputed border. State media reported that Xi told Prime Minister Narendra Modi in a personal message...




www.yahoo.com




*


----------



## Beast

Y-20 landed on India airport with more additional oxygen tank


----------



## MajesticPug

onebyone said:


> View attachment 738890
> 
> Health workers install oxygen cylinders for COVID-19 patients at a makeshift hospital in New Delhi, India, Friday, April 30, 2021. Indian scientists appealed to Prime Minister Narendra Modi to publicly release virus data that would allow them to save lives as coronavirus cases climbed again Friday, prompting the army to open its hospitals in a desperate bid to control a massive humanitarian crisis. (AP Photo)
> 
> 
> *“Under the leadership of the Indian government, the people of India will certainly overcome the pandemic,” Xi added.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China's Xi offers more help to India in message to Modi
> 
> 
> Chinese leader Xi Jinping on Friday offered additional assistance to India in battling the coronavirus outbreak ravaging the country, putting aside a simmering rivalry and tensions along their disputed border. State media reported that Xi told Prime Minister Narendra Modi in a personal message...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





onebyone said:


> View attachment 738890
> 
> Health workers install oxygen cylinders for COVID-19 patients at a makeshift hospital in New Delhi, India, Friday, April 30, 2021. Indian scientists appealed to Prime Minister Narendra Modi to publicly release virus data that would allow them to save lives as coronavirus cases climbed again Friday, prompting the army to open its hospitals in a desperate bid to control a massive humanitarian crisis. (AP Photo)
> 
> 
> *“Under the leadership of the Indian government, the people of India will certainly overcome the pandemic,” Xi added.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China's Xi offers more help to India in message to Modi
> 
> 
> Chinese leader Xi Jinping on Friday offered additional assistance to India in battling the coronavirus outbreak ravaging the country, putting aside a simmering rivalry and tensions along their disputed border. State media reported that Xi told Prime Minister Narendra Modi in a personal message...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Soon the overseas Indians and upper caste will say "We don't need China's help, blah blah blah". Actually, they have no right to decide if their people should live another day or not.


----------



## kuge

lonelyman said:


> go find oxygen/hospital beds for your fellow countryman instead of keyboard war and spitting bullshit here


@Jackdaws is home alone & didnt care & bother to help his fellas in need. He is too boring at home ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

onebyone said:


> *“Under the leadership of the Indian government, the people of India will certainly overcome the pandemic,” Xi added.*


Xi is talking nonsense this time, Modi should go and the Indian government should be held accountable for this unprecedented humanitarian calamity.


----------



## Jobless Jack

*“Under the leadership of the Chinese government, the people of India will certainly overcome the pandemic,” *

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Jackdaws

kuge said:


> @Jackdaws is home alone & didnt care & bother to help his fellas in need. He is too boring at home ...


I don't speak gibberish. Please type in comprehensible English.


lonelyman said:


> go find oxygen/hospital beds for your fellow countryman instead of keyboard war and spitting bullshit here


Reality bites.


----------



## Quibbler

Mugen said:


> I am a free person, and your "period" is not my voice.


You are not. China has a choke hold on your balls.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lonelyman

kuge said:


> @Jackdaws is home alone & didnt care & bother to help his fellas in need. He is too boring at home ...



this guy @Jackdaws keeps talking bullshit, a dirt poor failed shithole, basically a giant slums where people open shit on the streets, a per capital gdp $2k, people dying left and right on the streets, in front of hospitals waiting for oxygen, pyres burning day and night running out of wood, what kind of sane person dreaming being an India citizen ?   

Indian super rich all fleeing in private jets, he is day dreaming Chinese going to India?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

lonelyman said:


> this guy @Jackdaws keeps talking bullshit, a dirt poor failed shithole, basically a giant slums where people open shit on the streets, a per capital gdp $2k, people dying left and right on the streets, in front of hospitals waiting for oxygen, pyres burning day and night running out of wood, what kind of sane person dreaming being an India citizen ?
> 
> Indian super rich all fleeing in private jets, he is dreaming Chinese going to India?



He thinks defeated Tibetans, who say they are Tibetan or Indian citizens, are actually Chinese citizens, despite the fact that they don't recognize themselves as Chinese citizens nor do Chinese, and they have never held a Chinese passport in their entire lives, and instead hold the green Tibetan passport.

He is trying to assign them citizenship despite them not wanting to be Chinese, Chinese not wanting them to be Chinese, government of India not wanting them to be Chinese, them not holding a Chinese passport, and them holding a foreign passport.

I would say he's despicable but clearly his IQ is closer to room temperature than body temperature, so I show only contempt and pity for him.


----------



## lonelyman

India declines United Nations' offer of assistance for #COVID19 crisis, says the country has *'Robust System'.*



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388026262023663616

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

taking aid from all over the globe but not UN what is wrong with these delhi guys ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lonelyman

Imran Khan said:


> taking aid from all over the globe but not UN what is wrong with these delhi guys ?



They only acknowledged their "friends" offer, like Russia, UK, Australia, USA, Japan

they never acknowledged or thanked China or Pakistan's willingness to help

In order words, *lives don't matter to BJP **but modi's ego and image*. They wouldn't take up the Pakistan/China's help like oxygen compressor/ventilator/medical equipment, even lives could be saved

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Death Professor

Rassi jal gye, magar bal nahi gya. 


What can one say, let them let there people die.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Riz

Don’t know why they ashamed and for what?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
2


----------



## Myth_buster_1

Time to bring Su30 raptor of the east and Rafael the new raptor of the east to defeat the Covid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## ZY-CN-CA

china already sold them 1K+ oxygen machine。。。


----------



## lonelyman

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388048382636171265

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Qmjd

lonelyman said:


> India declines United Nations' offer of assistance for #COVID19 crisis, says the country has *'Robust System'.*
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388026262023663616


When you have "robust system" like india than you just die with" ROBUST MISERY,"

Reactions: Haha Haha:
4


----------



## Smarana Mitra

lonelyman said:


> They only acknowledged their "friends" offer, like Russia, UK, Australia, USA, Japan
> 
> they never acknowledged or thanked China or Pakistan's willingness to help
> 
> In order words, *lives don't matter to BJP **but modi's ego and image*. They wouldn't take up the Pakistan/China's help like oxygen compressor/ventilator/medical equipment, even lives could be saved


When did India acknowledge USA, UK, Russian help? Moreover, UN is offering services which is useless whereas India needs imported physical goods. So, accepting UN aid is absurd


----------



## cloud4000

Help is appreciated, of course, but it would be wiser for the UN to help countries that are in worse shape than India, like Pakistan.



ZY-CN-CA said:


> china already sold them 1K+ oxygen machine。。。



The key word here is 'sold.'


----------



## lonelyman

cloud4000 said:


> Help is appreciated, of course, but it would be wiser for the UN to help countries that are in worse shape than India, like Pakistan.



unbelievable, you people are dying left and right on the pavement, in front of hospital waiting for oxygen, pyres burning day and night running out of wood, you still find time to badmouth Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daghalodi

cloud4000 said:


> Help is appreciated, of course, but it would be wiser for the UN to help countries that are in worse shape than India, like Pakistan.
> 
> 
> 
> The key word here is 'sold.'



You are Right.

Everyone should milk the indian cow.

The UN instead of helping should put a price tag for Richie Rich Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## cloud4000

lonelyman said:


> unbelievable, you people are dying left and right on the pavement, in front of hospital waiting for oxygen, pyres burning day and night running out of wood, you still find time to badmouth Pakistan



Pakistan's health infrastructure is even in worse shape than India and the worse is yet to come. 



Daghalodi said:


> You are Right.
> 
> Everyone should milk the indian cow.
> 
> The UN instead of helping should put a price tag for Richie Rich Indians.



Because India has money and Pakistan...does not. 

Pakistan can barely find funds for vaccines, relying on donations from China. If there's any country that needs help from the UN, it's Pakistan.


----------



## Dalit

cloud4000 said:


> Help is appreciated, of course, but it would be wiser for the UN to help countries that are in worse shape than India, like Pakistan.
> 
> 
> 
> The key word here is 'sold.'



What a humiliation for your native country.


cloud4000 said:


> Pakistan's health infrastructure is even in worse shape than India and the worse is yet to come.
> 
> 
> 
> Because India has money and Pakistan...does not.
> 
> Pakistan can barely find funds for vaccines, relying on donations from China. If there's any country that needs help from the UN, it's Pakistan.



Yet in Pakistan people aren't dying on streets or begging other nations for vaccines and raw material. The last time I checked Hindustan was having difficulty finding spots to cremate their dead.

Don't badmouth Pakistan Hindustani. You are a COVID super spreader.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daghalodi

cloud4000 said:


> Pakistan's health infrastructure is even in worse shape than India and the worse is yet to come.
> 
> 
> 
> Because India has money and Pakistan...does not.
> 
> Pakistan can barely find funds for vaccines, relying on donations from China. If there's any country that needs help from the UN, it's Pakistan.



Why bring Pakistan into this?

We Never claimed to be Supapowa?

Only a third world country who is accepting AiD from all the world as we speak claims to be supapowa 2020.

While Indians are dying like stray dogs we have Bharatis claiming to be Richie Rich on a Pakistani Forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## User

I have said this before and going to say it again: the PDF management should order Indians to wear masks while visiting PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## cloud4000

Daghalodi said:


> Why bring Pakistan into this?
> 
> We Never claimed to be Supapowa?
> 
> Only a third world country who is accepting AiD from all the world as we speak claims to be supapowa 2020.
> 
> While Indians are dying like stray dogs we have Bharatis claiming to be Richie Rich on a Pakistani Forum.



Well, you opened the door...the rest is just


----------



## Dalit

User said:


> I have said this before and going to say it again: the PDF management should order Indians to wear masks while visiting PDF.



Arrogant filth these Hindustanis.


cloud4000 said:


> Well, you opened the door...the rest is just



Did you test yourself on COVID? It seems COVID has damaged your tiny Indian brain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Daghalodi

cloud4000 said:


> Well, you opened the door...the rest is just



Offcourse its blah blah blah.

The Real World is different from Bollywood.

Wake up and smell the oxygen Bharati.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

_There are no Chinese refugees in India.

They migrate there on the own free will to escape from criminal charges. CIA agreed to pay India for their stay but USA as usual changed its policy, this time under Trump withdrawn all the contribution to them. 
So they are practically begging for money to survive. 

However the present lot are born in India and are automatically Indians. 

So an advice to them is to behave themselves and don't break the law in India. 

When it comes to COVID vaccination, their turn may never come, not before even the dalits. _

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lonelyman

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387475468484374531


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

beijingwalker said:


> Xi is talking nonsense this time, Modi should go and the Indian government should be held accountable for this unprecedented humanitarian calamity.



_You mean China should break away from its principle foreign policy, act and interfere with another nation internal affair. 

China is assisting India out of pure compassion and never expecting any gratitude in return. But in doing so, it is also helping to safeguards its bordering neighbourhood from getting the infection which may come back in China. 
That is a US script for Asia. 
An uncontrollable pandemic in Asia to stop Asia. 

It is a fact that the pandemic in India is totally out of control and we all know who is in charge. _

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Last starfighter

Surya 1 said:


> We have multiple gods. Prayer depends on what we seek. For example, If i need Vidya, I sill pray godess saraswati. If I need strength, I will pray lord Hanuman.


So what happens if one of your so called godes has a fight with another one. Or one of them fancies another one so do they like " get it on "


Imran Khan said:


> *China offers support, assistance to India to combat rising COVID-19 cases*
> * Asked about the spike in coronavirus cases in India by official Chinese media, Foreign Ministry spokesman told a media briefing that COVID "pandemic is a common enemy of all mankind that necessitates international solidarity and mutual assistance". *
> 
> 
> 
> PTI
> Beijing Published on: April 22, 2021 19:34 IST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image Source : PTI
> China offers support to India to combat rising COVID cases.
> 
> China today offered to provide the necessary support and assistance to India to deal with the sharp increase in the COVID-19 cases in the country.
> Asked about the spike in the coronavirus cases in India by the official Chinese media, Foreign Ministry spokesman Wang Wenbin told a media briefing that the COVID-19 "pandemic is a common enemy of all mankind that necessitates international solidarity and mutual assistance".
> "China takes note of the recent grave situation in India with a temporary shortage of anti-epidemic medical supplies," he said.
> "We stand ready to provide India with necessary support and assistance to get the epidemic under control," he said.
> China reported the first COVID-19 case in the central Chinese city of Wuhan in late 2019 and since then the deadly disease has snowballed into a pandemic, affecting more than 143,915,000 people and over 3,060,500 deaths worldwide.
> 
> 
> 
> According to Johns Hopkins coronavirus tracker, the US alone has reported 31,862,987 cases and 569,404 deaths from the deadly virus.
> The US has alleged that the COVID-19 may have emanated from the Wuhan Institute of Virology (WIV) which is a P-4 bio lab, a charge strongly denied by China.
> A team of WHO experts, which probed the origin of the coronavirus, concluded last month that “all hypotheses” included the allegation that COVID-19 could have emanated from a bio lab "remained open".
> World Health Organisation (WHO) Director-General Dr Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus, while receiving the report of the international experts’ team which visited Wuhan, said on March 30 that "as far as the WHO is concerned, all hypotheses remain on the table".
> 
> 
> 
> *Also Read: Pakistan working on single-dose Covid-19 vaccine with China’s help: Official
> Also Read: US reiterates call for investigation into the origins of COVID-19, slams China not cooperating*


FYI I wasn't mocking anybody else's religion having multiple god's. I was merely trying to learn some new and factual information from a true believer of his faith. That has obviously irked you. 
If you yourself are a believer in multiple deity worship then maybe you should enlighten me in the correct forms of worship


----------



## Dalit

Quibbler said:


> You are not. China has a choke hold on your balls.



Says the cheerleader of America.


----------



## Amaa'n

dbc said:


> why are you getting personal? It isn't aid. Chinese businesses are making money selling supplies to India.


True indeed, but let me just add here that given the relation b/w two & border stand off, China could have played monoply or perhaps delay the supply like US did... other option could have been to send in supplies short / partial order .... what could have india done then?

Lets appreciate where it is due, like US came to India's aid a bit toooo late

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IblinI

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> True indeed, but let me just add here that given the relation b/w too & border stand off, China could have played monoply or perhaps delay the supply like US did... other option could have been to send in supplies short / partial order .... what could have india done then?
> 
> Lets appreciate where it is due, like US came to India's aid a bit toooo late


Putting their orders on prior and working three shifts, I can't think of any more courtesy than that given the relationship between the two countries.
They can always go to their quad allies.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kuge

Jackdaws said:


> I don't speak gibberish. Please type in comprehensible English.


what are you talking about?


----------



## Suriya

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> True indeed, but let me just add here that given the relation b/w two & border stand off, China could have played monoply or perhaps delay the supply like US did... other option could have been to send in supplies short / partial order .... what could have india done then?
> 
> Lets appreciate where it is due, like US came to India's aid a bit toooo late


LOL
China is selling those oxygen concentrators and not giving aid to India.
Second this, India isn't looking for aid from China though Chinise president has offered it.

Third, India isn't looking for any aid from US and whatever aid coming is peanut compared to our requirements. India is buying what's needed from around the world and can comfortably manage with it, though we aren't any aid offered to us at this point.


----------



## terry5

Just out of curiosity, why should the world help them . 


India has already kept vacines that were destined for the rest of the word,


They were allowed to have massive religious rituals, whereby it was claimed the ganges would wash away any virus?
Modi was allowed to have a mass political conference?
West Bengal are holding elections amongst a massive rise in infections?
There's no countrywide lockdown, most are carrying on as normal.
They are not helping themselves in any way? And yet we should do everything we can to help?

Whilst it's a truly horrendous infection and death rate, their whole approach is very wrong. The mass open air cremations also add's to a very visual story that most in find shocking, but is normal to indians.

They need to get their own house in order before any outside help is offered, and i'm not entirely sure they've asked for it yet. 
Maybe stop spending on nuclear weapons to blow up Pakistan or sending rockets to the moon and spend it on the country, or maybe tax the multi-billion profit making conglomerates and spend a bit more at home on your health service far all castes......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CrazyZ

Suriya said:


> Third, India isn't looking for any aid from US and whatever aid coming is peanut compared to our requirements. India is buying what's needed from around the world and can comfortably manage with it, though we aren't any aid offered to us at this point.


GOI is living in la la land. Social media is full of Indians pleading for help from the rest of world. Even the CEO of Serum Institute was begging Biden for USA vaccine stocks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Suriya

CrazyZ said:


> GOI is living in la la land. Social media is full of Indians pleading for help from the rest of world. Even the CEO of Serum Institute was begging Biden for USA vaccine stocks.


CEO of Serum Institute is seeking raw materials for a new US vaccine he is going to manufacture in India. It has nothing to do with Covishild/Astrazeneca production.
More over US has only 20 million Astrazeneca vaccines to offer which 15days production capacity of SII.


----------



## CrazyZ

Suriya said:


> CEO of Serum Institute is seeking raw materials for a new US vaccine he is going to manufacture in India. It has nothing to do with Covishild/Astrazeneca production.
> More over US has only 20 million Astrazeneca vaccines to offer which 15days production capacity of SII.


It may be too late for a vaccination program in India. The virus will infect more quickly, achieving natural herd immunity is the trajectory India is on. That will require 10 -20 million deaths, unfortunately.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

There's aid also coming from many places. Like $10M from one place, $20M from another. 

As for China, India hasn't said No yet. Because there's a chance of situation going further south while west starts giving priority to its own citizens.


----------



## ziaulislam

Imran Khan said:


> one good news pakistan start learning from india
> Karina Kocha, Business Intelligence Manager, explained, “We estimate the average annual demand for medical oxygen to be around 100-110 tonnes per day (tpd) in Pakistan. We also estimate that Covid-19 has raised the consumption of medical oxygen, with figures varying from 300 to 500 tonnes per day in 2020.”
> We expect high demand for medical oxygen to continue throughout this year and next, with levels of 300-400 tonnes per day in 2021 and about 200-250 tonnes per day in 2022.”
> 
> 
> “100 tpd of medical oxygen in a “peacetime” is a very low volume for 220 million population country.
> 
> 
> ”Additional demand could vary from 300 and up to 500 tpd of medical oxygen. This quantity does not seem to be difficult to produce, release, or import. More likely, the problem is in the oxygen delivery system to the hospitals.”
> 
> 
> *From later this week (Thursday 22nd), industrial oxygen supply will be restricted to those entities involved in refilling cylinders, the pharma sector, steel plants, oil refineries, wastewater treatment, food and water treatment, nuclear energy facilities and continuous production sites that must keep processes running.*


We know how to manage oxygen
I have seen in pakistan they turn off oxygen, raise hands and do dua and call the attendants that God has taken his amanat

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Suriya

PakSword said:


> There's aid also coming from many places. Like $10M from one place, $20M from another.
> 
> As for China, India hasn't said No yet. Because there's a chance of situation going further south while west starts giving priority to its own citizens.


It's China who offering aid on it's own.









Xi Jinping sends message to Modi, offers China’s support and assistance


It’s the first such known communication between the two leaders since last year’s border crisis




www.thehindu.com


----------



## PakSword

Suriya said:


> It's China who offering aid on it's own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xi Jinping sends message to Modi, offers China’s support and assistance
> 
> 
> It’s the first such known communication between the two leaders since last year’s border crisis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thehindu.com


And india isn't outrightly saying, no, we don't need. You have kept the option open, because as of now you are accepting 10-10 million dollars from different places. If the situation has come down to this, you might want to rethink about china's offer. 

Its a clever approach to keep quiet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surya 1

bshifter said:


> Spreading more lies will only result in harsher karma. Haven't Indians learned its lesson by now?



Nice to Chinese believing in the Karma theory of India. Well come to Hinduism. I view this very positively. Now Chinese has some chance of enlightenment.


beijingwalker said:


> Can you answer the common sense question first? Those slave owners, higher class Tibetan aristocrats who followed Dalai Lama into India 70 years ago, how many of them do you think are still alive? Tibetans are not known for their longevity , nor are Indians,.



Still Dalai lama a Tibetan lives in India for 70 years. Isn't this a contradiction?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surya 1

lonelyman said:


> this guy @Jackdaws keeps talking bullshit, a dirt poor failed shithole, basically a giant slums where people open shit on the streets, a per capital gdp $2k, people dying left and right on the streets, in front of hospitals waiting for oxygen, pyres burning day and night running out of wood, what kind of sane person dreaming being an India citizen ?
> 
> Indian super rich all fleeing in private jets, he is day dreaming Chinese going to India?



But in China , people died in house as the houses were locked from outside so that people can not escape. No medicine, No Support, Home prison for dying in home. No burial till dead body rots.


PakSword said:


> And india isn't outrightly saying, no, we don't need. You have kept the option open, because as of now you are accepting 10-10 million dollars from different places. If the situation has come down to this, you might want to rethink about china's offer.
> 
> Its a clever approach to keep quiet.



We shall say no when we have the time. our PM is too busy to answer Dictator Xi. It is not a priority.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZAMURD

woo T-3 days waala bhai kidhar gaya?? @Imran Khan @Dalit @N.Siddiqui

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

ZAMURD said:


> woo T-3 days waala bhai kidhar gaya?? @Imran Khan @Dalit @N.Siddiqui


usko corona hoa tha wo ICU main hai  usko breathing ka nhi farting ka issue hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Suriya

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388463104321744900


----------



## Daghalodi

Surya 1 said:


> We have multiple gods. Prayer depends on what we seek. For example, If i need Vidya, I sill pray godess saraswati. If I need strength, I will pray lord Hanuman.



Who do you pray too if you need oxygen?


----------



## PakSword

Surya 1 said:


> We shall say no when we have the time. our PM is too busy to answer Dictator Xi. It is not a priority.


Nopes, you guys are silent.


----------



## beijingwalker

Surya 1 said:


> We shall say no when we have the time. our PM is too busy to answer Dictator Xi. It is not a priority.


Lol, who told you that? I'm in China, many foreigners share their videos during Covid in China and Wuhan, you live in your fantasy world for too long.

China built several covid committed hospitals in Whuan in a week after Wuhan outbreak, what did India government do till now?





__





First Look Inside the New Coronavirus Hospital in Wuahan finished in 8 days


First Look Inside the New Coronavirus Hospital in wuahan finished in 8 days It took 8 days for the construction from leveling the goundwork of a swamp to admitting patients. Two patients per ward, with all built-in support medical facilities of a regular hospital and bathroom with shower, big...



defence.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakSword

I feel pity for the common folks dying in India while gullible Indians making tall claims here. 

2020 was the year of leaving behind the United States and assuming the role of a superpower for these Indians, and look how they are receiving 10 million dollars in aid from Microsoft.


beijingwalker said:


> China built several covid committed hospitals in Whuan in a week after Wuhan outbreak, what did India government do till now?


Tweets!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daghalodi

Suriya said:


> CEO of Serum Institute is seeking raw materials for a new US vaccine he is going to manufacture in India. It has nothing to do with Covishild/Astrazeneca production.
> More over US has only 20 million Astrazeneca vaccines to offer which 15days production capacity of SII.



The Rate Covid is killing Indians you cant wait for another 15 days.

Whole India will turn into a ShamShan Ghat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daghalodi




----------



## beijingwalker

*Over 40,000 oxygen generators are underway from China to India: Ambassador to India*
 22:30, 01-May-2021

Chinese companies are stepping up production of at least 40,000 oxygen generators ordered by the Indian side and striving to deliver the required medical materials to India as soon as possible, said Sun Weidong, China's ambassador to India. 

He made the remarks on an interview with Global Times on Friday, saying that China was one of the first countries to offer support and assistance to India and also one of the first countries to put concrete actions into practice. 

The ambassador tweeted on Thursday that China has supplied more than 5,000 ventilators to India since April. "We will continue to provide support within our capacity to the Indian side to save more lives," said Sun. 
 






Over the past year or so, the Chinese diplomatic and consular missions in India have provided more than 70,000 face masks and 7,000 boxes of Chinese patent medicines to Chinese compatriots in India through the distribution of "health kits" and "epidemic prevention kits," according to the ambassador.

Meanwhile, the ambassador replied to transportation concerns on Twitter, saying that air routes from China to India are operating normally and in the past two weeks，61 freight flights operated from China to India.

"We've provided convenience in customs clearance & transportation for India to transport medical supplies from cities in China. Will continue to ensure smooth functioning of export channel of materials to India," he wrote.

India's COVID-19 tally reached 19,164,969 on Saturday, with a single day spike of 401,993 cases, its health ministry said. Nations including China, France, Germany and the United States have pledged to send urgent medical aid.

(Cover: File photo of China's Ambassador to India Sun Weidong. /Chinese Foreign Ministry)









Over 40,000 oxygen generators are underway from China to India: Ambassador to India


In addition to the anti-epidemic materials already provided to India, Chinese companies are stepping up production of at least 40,000 oxygen generators ordered by the Indian side and striving to deliver the required medical materials to the Indian side as soon as possible, said Sun Weidong...




news.cgtn.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Suriya

Daghalodi said:


>


*Kejriwal has blood on his hands. Modi's disastrous magnanimity towards kejriwal has led to this hell in Delhi.*


----------



## Surya 1

beijingwalker said:


> Lol, who told you that? I'm in China, many foreigners share their videos during Covid in China and Wuhan, you live in your fantasy world for too long.
> 
> China built several covid committed hospitals in Whuan in a week after Wuhan outbreak, what did India government do till now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First Look Inside the New Coronavirus Hospital in Wuahan finished in 8 days
> 
> 
> First Look Inside the New Coronavirus Hospital in wuahan finished in 8 days It took 8 days for the construction from leveling the goundwork of a swamp to admitting patients. Two patients per ward, with all built-in support medical facilities of a regular hospital and bathroom with shower, big...
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk



Do yok respond to my post or bluff anything which which is in your small mind?


----------



## Daghalodi

Suriya said:


> *Kejriwal has blood on his hands. Modi's disastrous magnanimity towards kejriwal has led to this hell in Delhi.*



Who is Responsible for this?

Kejriwal??


----------



## Suriya

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388547108022542336


----------



## lonelyman

Daghalodi said:


> Who is Responsible for this?
> 
> Kejriwal??



the bjp chief minister look like gang mafia


----------



## jamal18

The current Indian epidemic took place after mass vaccinations.

'In the current paper the concern is raised that the RNA based COVID vaccines have the potential to cause more disease than the epidemic of COVID-19. '

' Approving a vaccine, utilizing novel RNA technology without extensive testing is extremely dangerous. The vaccine could be a bioweapon and even more dangerous than the original infection.'


Research article.


https://scivisionpub.com/pdfs/covid19-rna-based-vaccines-and-the-risk-of-prion-disease-1503.pdf


----------



## PakSword

jamal18 said:


> The current Indian epidemic took place after mass vaccinations.
> 
> 'In the current paper the concern is raised that the RNA based COVID vaccines have the potential to cause more disease than the epidemic of COVID-19. '
> 
> ' Approving a vaccine, utilizing novel RNA technology without extensive testing is extremely dangerous. The vaccine could be a bioweapon and even more dangerous than the original infection.'
> 
> 
> Research article.
> 
> 
> https://scivisionpub.com/pdfs/covid19-rna-based-vaccines-and-the-risk-of-prion-disease-1503.pdf


Why Pfizer is not causing the same situation elsewhere?


----------



## Daghalodi




----------



## Daghalodi

Suriya said:


> *Kejriwal has blood on his hands. Modi's disastrous magnanimity towards kejriwal has led to this hell in Delhi.*



still Kejriwal has Blood on his hands?


----------



## lonelyman

Daghalodi said:


> still Kejriwal has Blood on his hands?



*well, bhakts said there is no shortage of oxygen, or beds

all are evil campaigns to smear beloved modi ji*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

Shame on Indians if they vote for Modi again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lonelyman

Dalit said:


> Shame on Indians if they vote for Modi again.



*oh they would, even their own parents choked to death from covid, they would still vote beloved Modi Ji*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalit

lonelyman said:


> *oh they would, even their own parents choked to death from covid, they would still vote beloved Modi Ji*



Shame on them. Dying on streets without oxygen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daghalodi

Dalit said:


> Shame on Indians if they vote for Modi again.



Modi has already claimed Victory over Covid19.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## lonelyman

Daghalodi said:


> Modi has already claimed Victory over Covid19.



Indeed, India is in the endgame and the world's shining example of winning covid fight and *will also save the world*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daghalodi

lonelyman said:


> Indeed, India is in the endgame and the world's shining example of winning covid fight and *will also save the world*



People in India are dying but we have Indians on PDF who claim everything is okay in India.

Maybe their Media isnt showing them whats really happenning in India.

Thats why its neccessary to show these Indians the Real Story.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dbc

PakSword said:


> Why Pfizer is not causing the same situation elsewhere?



That paper is published by a renowned anti-vaxxer 
mRNA vaccine is not available in India. AstraZeneca is a viral vector DNA vaccine not mRNA





__





Can mRNA-based COVID-19 vaccines cause prion disease or Alzheimer’s?


Antivax immunologist J. Bart Classen published a paper claiming that mRNA-based COVID-19 vaccines can cause prion disease leading to neurodegenerative diseases like Alzheimer's dementia. What are prio



sciencebasedmedicine.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

dbc said:


> That paper is published by a renowned anti-vaxxer
> mRNA vaccine is not available in India. AstraZeneca is a viral vector DNA vaccine not mRNA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can mRNA-based COVID-19 vaccines cause prion disease or Alzheimer’s?
> 
> 
> Antivax immunologist J. Bart Classen published a paper claiming that mRNA-based COVID-19 vaccines can cause prion disease leading to neurodegenerative diseases like Alzheimer's dementia. What are prio
> 
> 
> 
> sciencebasedmedicine.org


Oh yes I missed that.. India is not administering Pfizer or any other mRNA vaccine.


----------



## lonelyman

Daghalodi said:


> People in India are dying but we have Indians on PDF who claim everything is okay in India.
> 
> Maybe their Media isnt showing them whats really happenning in India.
> 
> Thats why its neccessary to show these Indians the Real Story.



not surprised, godi media is attacking international media ground report, saying everything is OK, no shortage of oxygen, or beds.

saying international media is defaming their beloved leader - modi ji


----------



## onebyone

*Aggarwal was all praise for the support the initiative has received from the Chinese people. *
*
"The people who are working in our logistics in China have been working 24/7. They have been sleeping in factories, visiting warehouses at odd hours, flying from one city to another at the dead of the night, reaching at wee hours," he said. "They have been following the cargo all the way from the factories to the warehouses and at the airports."

"The kind of support that we're getting from the local Chinese people there is tremendous. They feel the pain that we as Indians are feeling today, the troubles that we are facing, and I think it's humanity at the end of the day," Aggarwal added.
*
*"I don't think this is any longer a cause of India or China or any other country, it's a humanitarian cause now. And, one human is coming forward to help another human. I think that's what's happening right now. I have no complaints at all, in that respect."*









Mission Oxygen raises $3.6m to buy Chinese devices for Indian hospitals


CGTN Digital's international editor Abhishek G Bhaya spoke with Rahul Aggarwal, one of the founders of Democracy People Foundation that has launched the "Mission Oxygen" crowd-funding initiative to help hospitals across India get immediate access to oxygen concentrators from China.




news.cgtn.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
3


----------



## Akatosh

Each and every equipmemt being purchased from China is being paid for with Indian money.
Not a single penny of aid accepted from Chinese government.

Just like I don't thank my local pharmacy shop for selling me paracetamol, there is no need for India to thank China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## sal29

Then have some self respect and order it from somewhere else. 

And yes you should thank them because it will end up saving your lives.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Akatosh said:


> Each and every equipmemt being purchased from China is being paid for with Indian money.
> Not a single penny of aid accepted from Chinese government.
> 
> Just like I don't thank my local pharmacy shop for selling me paracetamol, there is no need for India to thank China.



Yes but the difference is that there is no alternative to China right now to get the massive supplies that India needs.

They are saving thousands of lives in India right now, whether they are being paid for the supplies or not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kuge

Akatosh said:


> Each and every equipmemt being purchased from China is being paid for with Indian money.
> Not a single penny of aid accepted from Chinese government.
> 
> Just like I don't thank my local pharmacy shop for selling me paracetamol, there is no need for India to thank China.


how much is the life of the sufferers cost according to you?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Beast

Akatosh said:


> Each and every equipmemt being purchased from China is being paid for with Indian money.
> Not a single penny of aid accepted from Chinese government.
> 
> Just like I don't thank my local pharmacy shop for selling me paracetamol, there is no need for India to thank China.


Narrow minded ungrateful fools.









Xiaomi to donate Rs 3 crore for 1,000 oxygen concentrators in India - ET Telecom


In an open letter, the company said that these oxygen concentrators will be donated to hospitals and state governments where the need is the highest, ..




telecom.economictimes.indiatimes.com





Thank you China

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## siegecrossbow

Beast said:


> Narrow minded ungrateful fools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiaomi to donate Rs 3 crore for 1,000 oxygen concentrators in India - ET Telecom
> 
> 
> In an open letter, the company said that these oxygen concentrators will be donated to hospitals and state governments where the need is the highest, ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> telecom.economictimes.indiatimes.com



They can either argue that Xiaomi in India is an Indian company or that it is private business, lol.

Considering what happened last I wouldn’t be surprised if India cut off oxygen supplies/machines to China if situations were reversed.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## vi-va

Akatosh said:


> Each and every equipmemt being purchased from China is being paid for with Indian money.
> Not a single penny of aid accepted from Chinese government.
> 
> Just like I don't thank my local pharmacy shop for selling me paracetamol, there is no need for India to thank China.


Then why India has not succeed to get any vaccines from US?
US banned vaccine raw materials export when India is begging for it. 








India hopes U.S. will soon ease ban on vaccine material exports - sources


India is hopeful the United States will soon lift a ban on the export of vaccine raw materials that threatens to slow India's inoculation drive, two Indian government sources told Reuters on Monday, after the foreign ministers of the two nations spoke.




www.reuters.com





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385921293191548930

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1382978713302683653

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Beast

siegecrossbow said:


> They can either argue that Xiaomi in India is an Indian company or that it is private business, lol.
> 
> Considering what happened last I wouldn’t be surprised if India cut off oxygen supplies/machines to China if situations were reversed.


That idiot claim everything bought from China is using Indian money is not true. Xiaomi is a Chinese company donated stuffs to India. I just want to post real facts to slap his wounded ego.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ichigo

Akatosh said:


> Each and every equipmemt being purchased from China is being paid for with Indian money.
> Not a single penny of aid accepted from Chinese government.
> 
> Just like I don't thank my local pharmacy shop for selling me paracetamol, there is no need for India to thank China.


if only there was a cure for morons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## siegecrossbow

Beast said:


> That idiot claim everything bought from China is using Indian money is not true. Xiaomi is a Chinese company donated stuffs to India. I just want to post real facts to slap his wounded ego.



If their Galwan reactions are any indications then I’d say that this would probably have little effect.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beijingwalker

*Received oxygen generator from China！Thanks for support India！*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Akatosh

Beast said:


> Narrow minded ungrateful fools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiaomi to donate Rs 3 crore for 1,000 oxygen concentrators in India - ET Telecom
> 
> 
> In an open letter, the company said that these oxygen concentrators will be donated to hospitals and state governments where the need is the highest, ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> telecom.economictimes.indiatimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you China


3 crore is less than what many individual businessmen donated.
Literally chump change.


----------



## Beast

Akatosh said:


> 3 crore is less than what many individual businessmen donated.
> Literally chump change.


This just show Indian narrow minded mentality. A donation big or small are still donation. If u accept it. Have the courtesy to say thank you. If not, why accept it, beggars!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

China should not waste money and earth's oxygen on Indians they are ungrateful

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lonelyman

Akatosh said:


> Each and every equipmemt being purchased from China is being paid for with Indian money.
> Not a single penny of aid accepted from Chinese government.
> 
> Just like I don't thank my local pharmacy shop for selling me paracetamol, there is no need for India to thank China.



ungrateful ****, where do you buy these huge quantity then? Even usa purchase equipment from China to help India, they don't manufacture themselves anymore.

You are a supa powa, why do you demand a free aid? China's donations only to developing country, are you saying India is poor?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## bshifter

paracetamol doesn't safe lives, what China provides to desperate Indians are a matter of life and death.
So Indians better be grateful China is willing to send these urgent medical equipment and other supplies for treating critical ill Indians (many on the verge of dying). To say India paid for these materials so these haters don't have any reason to thank China shows what kind of characters they are. You can't help but feel sad for their mothers for raising these son of a beeetches.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jackdaws

siegecrossbow said:


> They can either argue that Xiaomi in India is an Indian company or that it is private business, lol.
> 
> Considering what happened last I wouldn’t be surprised if India cut off oxygen supplies/machines to China if situations were reversed.


You are welcome 





__





India sending medical supplies to China to aid viral fight: envoy - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn






bshifter said:


> paracetamol doesn't safe lives, what China provides to desperate Indians are a matter of life and death.
> So Indians better be grateful China is willing to send these urgent medical equipment and other supplies for treating critical ill Indians (many on the verge of dying). To say India paid for these materials so these haters don't have any reason to thank China shows what kind of characters they are. You can't help but feel sad for their mothers for raising these son of a beeetches.


----------



## bshifter

Jackdaws said:


> You are welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India sending medical supplies to China to aid viral fight: envoy - Global Times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.globaltimes.cn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 739528


Why pretend to be in India when you are not? Are you even an Indian?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Peace be there

Thank you China..


----------



## Jackdaws

bshifter said:


> Why pretend to be in India when you are not? Are you even an Indian?


Lol. What do you think I am?


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Coronavirus ne to Indians ko unki sachi aukaat yaad dila di hai lmao superpower since 2020 😆😆


----------



## Bilal9

onebyone said:


> *Aggarwal was all praise for the support the initiative has received from the Chinese people. *
> 
> *"The people who are working in our logistics in China have been working 24/7. They have been sleeping in factories, visiting warehouses at odd hours, flying from one city to another at the dead of the night, reaching at wee hours," he said. "They have been following the cargo all the way from the factories to the warehouses and at the airports."
> 
> "The kind of support that we're getting from the local Chinese people there is tremendous. They feel the pain that we as Indians are feeling today, the troubles that we are facing, and I think it's humanity at the end of the day," Aggarwal added.*
> 
> *"I don't think this is any longer a cause of India or China or any other country, it's a humanitarian cause now. And, one human is coming forward to help another human. I think that's what's happening right now. I have no complaints at all, in that respect."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mission Oxygen raises $3.6m to buy Chinese devices for Indian hospitals
> 
> 
> CGTN Digital's international editor Abhishek G Bhaya spoke with Rahul Aggarwal, one of the founders of Democracy People Foundation that has launched the "Mission Oxygen" crowd-funding initiative to help hospitals across India get immediate access to oxygen concentrators from China.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.cgtn.com



Will this feeling of humanity in Chinese folks, prompt bhakts to now shut down anti-Chinese Bhakt propaganda outlets like WION??

Enquiring minds want to know....


bshifter said:


> paracetamol doesn't safe lives, what China provides to desperate Indians are a matter of life and death.
> So Indians better be grateful China is willing to send these urgent medical equipment and other supplies for treating critical ill Indians (many on the verge of dying). To say India paid for these materials so these haters don't have any reason to thank China shows what kind of characters they are. You can't help but feel sad for their mothers for raising these son of a beeetches.



It probably helps to know that most of these extremist half-educated Hindu BJP supporters are barely able to read/write English and come from some of the poorest cow-belt "sick" lawless states in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lonelyman

Bilal9 said:


> It probably helps to know that most of these extremist half-educated Hindu BJP supporters are barely able to read/write English and come from some of the *poorest cow-belt "sick" lawless states* in India.



strange rich India south still stick with poor cow belt illiterates, they should form their own country, will be so much more prosperous, successful, better, free of cow piss non-sense and not pay taxes to the north.


----------



## PradoTLC

Indians want to send a message to China. And they're boycotting products to do it


Several Indian celebrities speak out in support of boycotting China-made products and sponsorships amid growing anti-Chinese sentiment in the country. Here's how it all started.




www.abc.net.au




so boycott now over?....


----------



## lonelyman

beijingwalker said:


> *Received oxygen generator from China！Thanks for support India！*



Good Manu, best wish for him. He is a good normal Indian in real life! not the BJP Bhakts on PDF here daily bashing China

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

beijingwalker said:


> *Received oxygen generator from China！Thanks for support India！*


@Akatosh 

Thank you China!


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

I think the price should be marked up 5x.

In my industry, priority orders get 2x markup. High demand low supply orders get another 2x markup.

The extra 1x markup is for hostility. If I have a hostile customer I will either cut them off or charge more to pay for the mental health decline in my employees that must interact with them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faithfulguy

siegecrossbow said:


> They can either argue that Xiaomi in India is an Indian company or that it is private business, lol.
> 
> Considering what happened last I wouldn’t be surprised if India cut off oxygen supplies/machines to China if situations were reversed.



I would be surprised if they don’t. And on top of that, they would create a military crises. Which would end up with Indians get their behind handed to them.


----------



## faithfulguy

Bilal9 said:


> Will this feeling of humanity in Chinese folks, prompt bhakts to now shut down anti-Chinese Bhakt propaganda outlets like WION??
> 
> Enquiring minds want to know....
> 
> 
> It probably helps to know that most of these extremist half-educated Hindu BJP supporters are barely able to read/write English and come from some of the poorest cow-belt "sick" lawless states in India.



Indians Brahmans believe that their life’s are worth more than Chinese. As Chinese as a country and as a people are equivalent to the tribal untouchables. So they regard Chinese helping India in the same scenarios as an untouchable giving up their property to the upper caste. It’s sad that India view international relationships through the lenses of their caste system.

Of course, western nations, including Americans, are Indian’s masters. When US donate left over supplies to India, they view it no different than how my dog view me when I gave it table scraps. They are eternally grateful.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

faithfulguy said:


> Indians Brahmans believe that their life’s are worth more than Chinese. As Chinese as a country and as a people are equivalent to the tribal untouchables. So they regard Chinese helping India in the same scenarios as an untouchable giving up their property to the upper caste. It’s sad that India view international relationships through the lenses of their caste system.
> 
> Of course, western nations, including Americans, are Indian’s masters. When US donate left over supplies to India, they view it no different than how my dog view me when I gave it table scraps. They are eternally grateful.



I have lost faith in India as a country after extremist Indians elected Modi as their leader.

Incompetent Modi mismanaged Indian response to Covid and hundreds of thousands are dying.

But just you watch, deluded Indians (some extremists, rest simply don't know any better) will elect Modi again - under the guise of fake "democracy".

They will keep digging their own grave.

You cannot help these types of people who do not know how to make their own lives better.

Even Power plants constructed in India nowadays are Chinese.

But extremists in India keep barking that they will "boycott" Chinese goods, tweeting from their Oppo or Huawei phones.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khansaheeb

onebyone said:


> *Aggarwal was all praise for the support the initiative has received from the Chinese people. *
> 
> *"The people who are working in our logistics in China have been working 24/7. They have been sleeping in factories, visiting warehouses at odd hours, flying from one city to another at the dead of the night, reaching at wee hours," he said. "They have been following the cargo all the way from the factories to the warehouses and at the airports."
> 
> "The kind of support that we're getting from the local Chinese people there is tremendous. They feel the pain that we as Indians are feeling today, the troubles that we are facing, and I think it's humanity at the end of the day," Aggarwal added.*
> 
> *"I don't think this is any longer a cause of India or China or any other country, it's a humanitarian cause now. And, one human is coming forward to help another human. I think that's what's happening right now. I have no complaints at all, in that respect."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mission Oxygen raises $3.6m to buy Chinese devices for Indian hospitals
> 
> 
> CGTN Digital's international editor Abhishek G Bhaya spoke with Rahul Aggarwal, one of the founders of Democracy People Foundation that has launched the "Mission Oxygen" crowd-funding initiative to help hospitals across India get immediate access to oxygen concentrators from China.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.cgtn.com


We love you China!


Beast said:


> Narrow minded ungrateful fools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiaomi to donate Rs 3 crore for 1,000 oxygen concentrators in India - ET Telecom
> 
> 
> In an open letter, the company said that these oxygen concentrators will be donated to hospitals and state governments where the need is the highest, ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> telecom.economictimes.indiatimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you China


Most likely a Modi supporter, Nazi to the core.


Akatosh said:


> 3 crore is less than what many individual businessmen donated.
> Literally chump change.


As long as it saves lives then does it matter?


----------



## Bilal9

lonelyman said:


> strange rich India south still stick with poor cow belt illiterates, they should form their own country, will be so much more prosperous, successful, better, free of cow piss non-sense and not pay taxes to the north.



Things are slowly going to go that way in a few years' time.

The culture in the South is totally different from the poorer Cow Belt states. South Indians are far more educated (especially Kerala) and they are also marxists at some level.















Communism in Kerala - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





However - Keralan Hindus are very different also from Cow belters in that they have a very harmonious Hindu-Muslim communal relationship (kind of like West Bengal and Bangladesh). In fact none of the South Indian states have extremist Hindus as majority. Some Hindus in South India also consume beef, which is unthinkable in the cow belt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

onebyone said:


> *Aggarwal was all praise for the support the initiative has received from the Chinese people. *
> *
> "The people who are working in our logistics in China have been working 24/7. They have been sleeping in factories, visiting warehouses at odd hours, flying from one city to another at the dead of the night, reaching at wee hours," he said. "They have been following the cargo all the way from the factories to the warehouses and at the airports."
> 
> "The kind of support that we're getting from the local Chinese people there is tremendous. They feel the pain that we as Indians are feeling today, the troubles that we are facing, and I think it's humanity at the end of the day," Aggarwal added.
> *
> *"I don't think this is any longer a cause of India or China or any other country, it's a humanitarian cause now. And, one human is coming forward to help another human. I think that's what's happening right now. I have no complaints at all, in that respect."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mission Oxygen raises $3.6m to buy Chinese devices for Indian hospitals
> 
> 
> CGTN Digital's international editor Abhishek G Bhaya spoke with Rahul Aggarwal, one of the founders of Democracy People Foundation that has launched the "Mission Oxygen" crowd-funding initiative to help hospitals across India get immediate access to oxygen concentrators from China.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.cgtn.com


All humans except in India....wait until the Indians get a breather. You will see their ugly side again


----------



## Nan Yang

beijingwalker said:


> *Received oxygen generator from China！Thanks for support India！*


Thanks for sharing. I always wanted to know how those oxygen generator works. Looks so easy. Turn on the AC, connect the tubes and walah you have continuous oxygen.
Seems better than having an oxygen tank which can run out and needs refilling.

Maybe I should get one just in case.
What about any consumable parts like filters, maintenance etc. What is the power/wattage ?


----------



## CONNAN

hyper-nationalism , Election rallies , Further fueling new cases was kumbh mela as many as 2.5 million people took part, with scant attention to COVID-19 safety protocols. messaging to keep wearing masks and follow social distancing took a beating or thrown to the dogs. Only 2 percent of the population now fully vaccinated . slow, dysfunctional vaccine rollout despite being the world’s biggest vaccine producer there isn’t enough vaccine supply .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

*Join the fun! Air India pilots refuse to fly unless vaccinated for Covid ‘urgently’.*

*Title says it all. Should I copy-paste the article? 









'Struggling to get O2 cylinders', Air India pilots refuse to fly unless vaccinated for Covid ‘urgently’ - Times of India


Air India pilots have refused to fly unless the airline gets them ‘urgently’ vaccinated for Covid. The move comes after a large number of AI crew tested Covid positive over the year, and there have been some casualties too. The Indian Commercial Pilots Association told the management on Tuesday...




m.timesofindia.com




*
* - PRTP GWD*


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

@Nasr @War Thunder @Goritoes @Reichsmarschall @Reichmarshal @Cherub786 @fitpOsitive @Mentee @GumNaam @PAKISTANFOREVER @jamahir @xeuss @Indus Pakistan @crankthatskunk @Ahmet Pasha 

- PRTP GWD


----------



## HostileInsurgent

Bagheera said:


> *Join the fun! Air India pilots refuse to fly unless vaccinated for Covid ‘urgently’.*
> 
> *Title says it all. Should I copy-paste the article?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Struggling to get O2 cylinders', Air India pilots refuse to fly unless vaccinated for Covid ‘urgently’ - Times of India
> 
> 
> Air India pilots have refused to fly unless the airline gets them ‘urgently’ vaccinated for Covid. The move comes after a large number of AI crew tested Covid positive over the year, and there have been some casualties too. The Indian Commercial Pilots Association told the management on Tuesday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m.timesofindia.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> * - PRTP GWD*


What is PRTP GWD?


----------



## Reichsmarschall

HostileInsurgent said:


> What is PRTP GWD?


Pratap Gowind


----------



## HostileInsurgent

Reichsmarschall said:


> Pratap Gowind


Really? Or a guesswork?

in Indian Railways, PRTP mean Partapur and GWD in railways means Gadwal.


----------



## Imran Khan

he is right but i think cabin crew first


----------



## Reichsmarschall

HostileInsurgent said:


> Really? Or a guesswork?
> 
> in Indian Railways, PRTP mean Partapur and GWD in railways means Gadwal.


Just a random guess

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vapnope

I think their demand is just and it shouldn't be a problem to vaccinate them on priority.


----------



## Amaa'n

jamal18 said:


> The current Indian epidemic took place after mass vaccinations.
> 
> 'In the current paper the concern is raised that the RNA based COVID vaccines have the potential to cause more disease than the epidemic of COVID-19. '
> 
> ' Approving a vaccine, utilizing novel RNA technology without extensive testing is extremely dangerous. The vaccine could be a bioweapon and even more dangerous than the original infection.'
> 
> 
> Research article.
> 
> 
> https://scivisionpub.com/pdfs/covid19-rna-based-vaccines-and-the-risk-of-prion-disease-1503.pdf


spreading medical misinformation https://sciencebasedmedicine.org/can-mrna-based-covid-19-vaccines-cause-prion-disease/


----------



## jamal18

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> spreading medical misinformation https://sciencebasedmedicine.org/can-mrna-based-covid-19-vaccines-cause-prion-disease/


No. It's a research paper.


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

*More and More Hasi Ke Hungamey!!!!!!!!!!

'You can put your head in sand like ostrich, we won't': HC slams Centre over oxygen shortage*

TIMESOFINDIA.COM | Updated: May 4, 2021, 18:10 IST

NEW DELHI: The Delhi high court on Tuesday slammed Centre and asked it to show cause as to why contempt should not be initiated against it for "failing to comply with order on supply of oxygen to Delhi."
The high court asked Centre to comply with Supreme Court's order and ensure the deficit in oxygen supply to Delhi is met. "Contempt may be the last thing but it is there. Enough is enough. There is no way that you won't supply 700 MT right away. We won't hear anything except compliance," the high court said.
The court also rejected Centre's submission stating that Delhi was not entitled to 700 MT of medical oxygen in light of existing medical infrastructure.
"Supreme Court's April 30 order shows it directed Centre to provide 700 MT of oxygen and not just 490 MT. You can put your head in sand like ostrich, we will not," it said.

"We see grim reality everyday of people not able to secure oxygen or ICU beds in hospitals which have reduced beds due to gas shortage. There's SC order, now we also say Centre will have to supply 700 MT oxygen daily to Delhi right away by whatever means," the high court said in its order.
The high court further noted that not for a single day, Delhi has received its allocated 490 MT of oxygen supply.

On May 3, the Supreme Court had asked the Centre to rectify the oxygen issue of Delhi hospitals within two days.
In an order, the apex court ordered the Centre, in collaboration with other states, prepare a buffer stock of oxygen for emergency purposes and decentralise the location of emergency stocks.
“Emergency stocks shall be created within next four days and is to be replenished on a day to day basis, in addition to existing allocation of oxygen supply to States,” the SC said in its order passed on suo motu case initiated by it on issues related to oxygen supply etc in relation to Covid.

(With agency inputs)









Oxygen Shortage in India: 'You can put your head in sand like ostrich, we won't'; HC slams Centre over oxygen shortage | India News - Times of India


India News: The Delhi high court on Tuesday slammed Centre and asked it to show cause as to why contempt should not be initiated against it for "failing to comply




m.timesofindia.com




* 
- PRTP GWD*


----------



## beijingwalker

*SpiceXpress airlifts 2,450 oxygen concentrators from China to India*
Our Bureau  Mumbai | Updated on May 04, 2021





SpiceXpress, the air cargo arm of SpiceJet, said that it airlifted 2,450 oxygen concentrators from Nanjing, China, and Hong Kong to Kolkata and New Delhi on Tuesday. The airline has airlifted more than 6,850 oxygen concentrators from the USA, Hong Kong, Singapore and China so far in the last two weeks.

SpiceHealth and other organisations have ordered the oxygen concentrators arriving today. SpiceHealth, a healthcare company launched by the promoters of SpiceJet, has been working actively with State governments and hospitals across the country to address the acute shortage of oxygen. This is the third big consignment of oxygen concentrators ordered and delivered to SpiceHealth, the company said in a statement.

The airline used its B737 freighter aircraft to airlift the concentrators from Hong Kong. The aircraft landed in Delhi at 5 am today. SpiceXpress uses its wide-body aircraft to airlift oxygen concentrators from Nanjing, which will land in Delhi this evening.

Since its launch in November 2020, SpiceHealth has conducted more than 2.2 million RT-PCR tests and has expanded operations across fives states - Delhi, Haryana, Maharashtra, Kerala and Uttarakhand.

SpiceXpress had on April 24 airlifted 800 oxygen concentrators, followed by another consignment of 1,000 oxygen concentrators on April 28 from Hong Kong to Delhi for SpiceHealth for emergency use and distribution across India.

SpiceJet has transported more than 1.6 lakh tonnes of cargo since March 25, 2020. In addition, the airline has transported a record 88,802 kg of Covid vaccine shipment with a total dosage of 34 million Covid vaccines between January 12 and April 12, 2021.









SpiceXpress airlifts 2,450 oxygen concentrators from China to India


In the last two weeks, it had airlifted over 6,850 oxygen concentrators from across the globe.




www.thehindubusinessline.com


----------



## Akatosh

Each one of them were paid for by various Indian companies.


----------



## vi-va

Akatosh said:


> Each one of them were paid for by various Indian companies.


What you just said is the very reason no neighbors like India.
You think your money can buy anything during this critical moment?
China did NOT blackmail India, that's humanitarian.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

vi-va said:


> What you just said is the very reason no neighbors like India.
> You think your money can buy anything during this critical moment?
> China did NOT blackmail India, that's humanitarian.




Yes only China has the huge production capacity to supply in these volumes at such short notice.

It is a bit like Indians are saying you should not thank a Police Officer who saves you from a home invader as you "paid" for him through your taxes.

Some people make no sense at times.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

US has a lot of money, but during the outbreak, before China's PPEs arrived, US docotors had to wear trash bags.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CONNAN

India is evidently still far away from reaching herd immunity and our vaccination drive just started and running low on supply. we should have accelerate the vaccination drive while the case counts are low. But we choose to export brilliant idea by our great leader . we should come to our senses and it is an unrealistic target that a single country can produce enough vaccine to protect the world during a super pandemic domestic self-interest should always come first in that way you keep you house from burning before saving your neighbor. Overwhelmed by new cases, Indian hospitals cannot cope with the demand, and patients in many cities have been abandoned to die

Also everyone is not taking into account about a serious factor is Infections of healthcare staff can happen easily in a situation when staff are overwhelmed by large numbers of patients. This could lead to a reduced and exhausted workforce. Safety for healthcare workers should be a top priority in every healthcare facility since they are the first line of defense in the pandemic. if they fall we are fked

Nobody quite took notice because our brilliant leader declared the we have herd immunity and we are invincible . Official arrogance, populism / Bakths and an ample dose of bureaucratic incompetence have combined to create this crisis We should learn not to declare victory over the virus prematurely and it should put a lid on triumphalism hope the leaders and people learn their lesson and use some common sense over hyper nationalism.

The leaders who made the decisions that got the country here may get the virus, but they will have access to the oxygen and medicine they need. The people who will suffer most are those who have traditionally suffered , the poor and working class who followed the examples set by idiot politicians across the country

PS: Entire families are getting infected and still some people are not taking the COVID19 seriously . Please protect yourself and your family and follow the instructions seriously.


----------



## PakSword

I think they should get vaccinated. What's wrong in asking for it when they are doing their job to serve the nation?


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

PakSword said:


> I think they should get vaccinated. What's wrong in asking for it when they are doing their job to serve the nation?


Somebody's plan to malign India will backfire. Why this half-baked ideas? 

- PRTP GWD


----------



## PakSword

Bagheera said:


> Somebody's plan to malign India will backfire. Why this half-baked ideas?
> 
> - PRTP GWD


I don't think they are trying to malign India. It will take few hours for your whole Air India crew to be vaccinated. They carry passengers, while a test might be required to board a plane, Canada found as many as 40 passengers in just one flight from India. Their concern is legit. I think Indian government should start trusting its citizens.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------

